# Oder vergiftet! Warnung vor Wasserkontakt



## Seele (11. August 2022)

Was wir mit unserer Natur anstellen ist langsam nur noch traurig. Da geht es nicht mal vorrangig um die Fische sondern allgemein darum, dass wir unsere Erde überall an alle Ecken mit Anlauf verbrennen. Konsum hin oder her, aber kann man nicht mal bisschen aufpassen. 
Gerade in Zeiten von Niedrigwasser sind solle Delikte nochmal doppelt bitter, da die Verdünnung der Schadstoffe und somit auch der Abbau nur sehr langsam stattfindet.


----------



## Michael.S (11. August 2022)

Ich habe noch keinen Sommer erlebt wo es kein Fischsterben gab , Ursache ist meist zu wenig Sauerstoff im Wasser


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. August 2022)

Ich werde mein Tackle auf der bevorstehenden Slowenienreise Ende August/Anfang September auf ein Minium reduzieren. Momentan ist Fischen an keinem Fluss auf unserer Reise möglich. Kein Regen und Hitze sind keine gute Kombi. Selbst die (tiefe) Soca ist teilweise dicht. 
Bei Kollege Christian kann man den sinkenden Wasserspiegel in seinen Bächen (zum Teil auch schon fürs Angeln gesperrt) und Teichen zusehen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2022)

Wenn der Sommer die Fische nicht platt bekommt dann halt mal wieder der Mensch...
Es ist einfach nur noch zum Kotzen...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. August 2022)

Gerade bei einem befreundeten Fliegenfischer auf der FB-Seite gelesen: (FB-Übersetzer) _Der Vorstand von RD Bohinj ist zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass angesichts der aktuellen Trockenbedingungen und des niedrigen Wasserstands und der hohen Temperaturen der Wasserbäche ab Mittwoch, 10.8.2022, das Fangverbot für Sava Bohinjka und Mostnica auf unbestimmte Zeit gilt. Sobald sich die Situation verbessert, wird die Aufhebung der Maßnahme bekanntgegeben. Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis._


----------



## pulpot (11. August 2022)

Bin gespannt was das noch für das Oderhaff und die Ostsee um Usedom bringt


----------



## fishhawk (11. August 2022)

Hallo,


Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> und der hohen Temperaturen


Ist bei Fliegenfischern nicht unüblich in Salmonidenstrecken ab 18° C Wassertemperatur das Angeln freiwillig  einzustellen.
Gibt auch ne Reihe von Gewässern wo bei bestimmten Temperaturen automatisch ein Angelverbot in Kraft tritt.


----------



## Waidbruder (11. August 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keinen Sommer erlebt wo es kein Fischsterben gab , Ursache ist meist zu wenig Sauerstoff im Wasser


Ja, solange es noch Wasser gibt. Und da zeichnet sich meiner Ansicht nach für die kommenden Jahre eine düstere Tendenz ab.


----------



## schlotterschätt (11. August 2022)

https://www.berliner-zeitung.de/news/massives-fischsterben-in-der-oder-warnung-vor-verzehr-li.255181

Janz ehrlich ? Mir wächst hier 'ne tierische Feder !!!   Die Jauche ist seit fast 2 !!! Wochen unterwegs und der "Buschfunk" unter Anglern funktionierte wahrscheinlich besser als der " Informationsfluss " bei den, ääääh, Behörden. (keine belastbaren Informationen, die Behörden prüfen....., sind etwa Giftstoffe in's Wasser gelangt ?)
Nur mal als Beispiel : Bei den Sachen mit den Herren Skripal und Navalny stand bereits nach einigen Stunden fest : Nowitschok und der Russe war's ! Dabei ging es um Spuren von dem Zeug die angeblich ermittelt wurden. Hier, in der Oder, handelt es sich um gaaanz andere Größenordnungen.
Wenn aber, ick zitiere jetzt mal Debilofant :
ZITAT :
Es walzt sich nahezu unverdünnt (!) eine Giftwolke stromabwärts, was nichts mit Niedrigwassserstand oder gar Sauerstoffmangel zu tun hat, weshalb die verheerenden Wirkungen des hochgiftigen und vermutlich zu hunderten/tausenden Litern eingeleiteten Lösungsmittels *Mesitylen *(1,3,5-Trimethylbenzol) auf jedem Stromkilometer 1:1 aufs Neue eintreten, denn dieses Zeug ist *nicht wasserlöslich*, kann sich also nicht verdünnen. Dieses Alptraumszenario hat sich nun schon auf 400km der Oder abgespielt und wird auch noch den Nationalpark bei Schwedt erwischen.
ZITAT ENDE (https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/was-geht-an-der-oder.82271/page-168#post-5302819)
frage ick mich, wie lange die brauchen um "eine schnellstmögliche Ursachenklärung und Eindämmung dieser ökologischen Katastrophe auf beiden Seiten der Oder" auf die Reihe zu kriegen und eigentlich mit dieser Wortwahl  nur Hilflosigkeit demonstrieren.
Der Drops ist gelutscht, die Oder hört nicht plötzlich auf zu fliessen (zwecks "Eindämmung") und da das Zeug nicht wasserlöslich ist, wird es seinen Vernichtungsfeldzug bis in's Oderhaff oder noch weiter fortsetzen. Anhand der Fließgeschwindigkeit kann man ausrechnen wann es soweit ist.


----------



## Mescalero (11. August 2022)

Klar könnte man schreiben, was Sache ist. Dass die Sauerei von der XY-Fabrik eingeleitet wurde usw.
Aber als seriöses, der Neutralität verpflichtetes Medium behauptet man etwas erst dann, wenn es hieb- und stichfest bewiesen ist. Die begeben sich auf kein Glatteis, egal wie tragfähig es ist.


----------



## schlotterschätt (11. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Klar könnte man schreiben, was Sache ist. Dass die Sauerei von der XY-Fabrik eingeleitet wurde usw.
> Aber als seriöses, der Neutralität verpflichtetes Medium* behauptet man etwas erst dann, wenn es hieb- und stichfest bewiesen ist*. Die begeben sich auf kein Glatteis, egal wie tragfähig es ist.


Ick hoffe, dit meinst Du jetzt nich ernst.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2022)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> https://www.berliner-zeitung.de/news/massives-fischsterben-in-der-oder-warnung-vor-verzehr-li.255181
> 
> Janz ehrlich ? Mir wächst hier 'ne tierische Feder !!!   Die Jauche ist seit fast 2 !!! Wochen unterwegs und der "Buschfunk" unter Anglern funktionierte wahrscheinlich besser als der " Informationsfluss " bei den, ääääh, Behörden. (keine belastbaren Informationen, die Behörden prüfen....., sind etwa Giftstoffe in's Wasser gelangt ?)
> Nur mal als Beispiel : Bei den Sachen mit den Herren Skripal und Navalny stand bereits nach einigen Stunden fest : Nowitschok und der Russe war's ! Dabei ging es um Spuren von dem Zeug die angeblich ermittelt wurden. Hier, in der Oder, handelt es sich um gaaanz andere Größenordnungen.
> ...


Da bekomm ich gerade auch ne absolute Krawatte...Die Verantwortlichen dürften mir nicht über den Weg laufen, die Pisser würd ich in der Giftsuppe ertränken...
Tierwohl interessiert auf diesem Globus leider kaum einen...


----------



## Lajos1 (11. August 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ich werde mein Tackle auf der bevorstehenden Slowenienreise Ende August/Anfang September auf ein Minium reduzieren. Momentan ist Fischen an keinem Fluss auf unserer Reise möglich. Kein Regen und Hitze sind keine gute Kombi. Selbst die (tiefe) Soca ist teilweise dicht.
> Bei Kollege Christian kann man den sinkenden Wasserspiegel in seinen Bächen (zum Teil auch schon fürs Angeln gesperrt) und Teichen zusehen.


Hallo,

wo ich hinfahren will ( Savinja/Slowenien) ist z. Zt. auch gesperrt und zwar schon seit zwei Wochen und erstmal bis 28. August. Mal sehen, wie es wird; ich fahre erst Mitte September  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. August 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo ich hinfahren will ( Savinja/Slowenien) ist z. Zt. auch gesperrt und zwar schon seit zwei Wochen und erstmal bis 28. August. Mal sehen, wie es wird; ich fahre erst Mitte September  .
> 
> ...


Die Daumen sind gedrückt. Wir starten schon am 26.8....Sonst muss ich doch vermehrt wandern und essen


----------



## Lajos1 (11. August 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Die Daumen sind gedrückt. Wir starten schon am 26.8....Sonst muss ich doch vermehrt wandern und essen


Hallo,

ich drück sie Dir auch  . Ich habe noch etwas Zeit, habe vor am 15. September zu fahren. Wenn es wirklich nicht klappt, gehe ich an ein Gewässer nach Österreich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (11. August 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Tierwohl interessiert auf diesem Globus leider kaum einen...


Tierschutz hört an der Wasseroberfläche auf, das war schon immer so.


----------



## fishhawk (11. August 2022)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> Tierschutz hört an der Wasseroberfläche auf, das war schon immer so.


Nicht immer, gab es nicht vor kurzem erst ne Aktion in der Nähe von Finningen, wo man Wasser mit Fässern herangekarrt hat um die Rückzugsgebiete der Bachmuschel zu retten?


----------



## schlotterschätt (11. August 2022)

Falls es jemanden interessieren sollte, um 20.15 Uhr jibbet auf RBB eine Sondersendung zum Fischsterben an der Oder.


----------



## Vanner (11. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Aber als seriöses, der Neutralität verpflichtetes Medium behauptet man etwas erst dann, wenn es hieb- und stichfest bewiesen ist.



Ich krieg hier gleich nen Lachkrampf. 

Geht aber gerade noch so als Sarkasmus durch.


----------



## Altmarkfischer (11. August 2022)




----------



## Altmarkfischer (11. August 2022)




----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2022)

Ich guck mir das gar nicht erst an...dann kann ich vor Wut und Trauer wieder tagelang nicht pennen...


----------



## hanzz (11. August 2022)

Oh man.
Die alte vom BUND will sich die heile schöne Welt bewahren und hat Angst vor wirtschaftlichem Schaden.

Wenigstens die vom NABU spricht tatsächlich Konsequenzen für die Unterwasser Welt an.


----------



## fordprefect (11. August 2022)

Da hat man echt Tränen in den Augen...


----------



## Thomas. (11. August 2022)

Deutsche Behörden wurden aus Polen nicht über Gift-Fund informiert
					

Wegen eines Fischsterbens entlang der Oder warnen Behörden vor Gesundheitsgefährdungen. In Polen trat das Problem im Juli auf, doch eine Meldung blieb aus.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Altmarkfischer (11. August 2022)

Grauenhaft, der RBB meldet das auch so...es wurden hohen Quecksilberwerte festgestellt...hier der Link mit Videobeitrag aus den heutigen Nachrichten:

https://www.rbb24.de/studiofrankfur...chsterben-quecksilber-nachgewiesen-polen.html


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich guck mir das gar nicht erst an...dann kann ich vor Wut und Trauer wieder tagelang nicht pennen...





fordprefect schrieb:


> Da hat man echt Tränen in den Augen...



Die Bilder sind schwer auszuhalten. Es ist aber keine Katastrophe. Katastrophen sind Unglücke die von uns Absichtslos von den Mächten des Schicksals ausgelöst werden.

Das richtige Wort ist _Verbrechen_. Das hat jemand mit illegalen Einleitungen verursacht. Jemand trägt dafür die Verantwortung, das Sterben in der Oder ist nicht passiert wie eine Katastrophe, sondern wurde gemacht wie ein Verbrechen.

In den letzten Jahren müssen wir hier gefühlt alle zwei Monate von irgendwelchen Gewässerauslöschungen lesen, weil mal wieder irgendwem die Biogasanlage geplatzt ist oder er seinen Abwasserschlauch in den Bach gehängt hat. Macht sehr wütend.


----------



## Astacus74 (11. August 2022)

Ohne Worte das macht nur traurig und wütend, wo sind denn all die Schützer wenn sowas passiert???????????????

wie Minimax schrieb das ist ein Verbrechen aber wahrscheilich wird es als "Unfall" abgetan waren ja auch "nur Fische", das da ein ganzes Ökosystem zerstört wurde da wird dann drüber geschwiegen und alles unter den Teppich damit

Gruß Frank


----------



## hanzz (11. August 2022)

Hab vorgestern noch eine wundervolle Doku über das Oderdelta gesehen. 
Da wird das ja dann auch ankommen. 
Sehr sehr traurig.


----------



## Debilofant (11. August 2022)

Ich mache es an dieser Stelle kurz, um nicht alles doppelt zu schreiben (aktuelles Statement befindet sich im Odertrööt) und ich leider den Eindruck habe, dass selbst die AB-Redaktion, die hier diesen Thread eröffnet hat, nicht ansatzweise begriffen hat, womit wir es zu tun haben, wenn über rein wasserstandsbedingte Urlaubsproblemchen im Ausland diskutiert wird. Sorry, dass ich das unverblümt anspreche, aber das spricht nicht unbedingt dafür, dass der Ernst der Lage samt Dimensionen dieser riesigen Umweltkatastrophe erfasst wurde.

Die ganze Nummer ist sozusagen *Sandoz 2.0* bzw. noch wesentlich schlimmer, da praktisch das gesamte Flussökosystem des letzten noch unverbauten Großstroms Deutschlands mit zig ffh-Gebieten von nationaler wie auch europäischer/internationaler Bedeutung auf nahezu ganzer Stromlänge durch kriminelles Handeln unserer lieben Nachbarn platt gemacht wurde, wohingegen die Sandozbrühe sich damals wenigstens noch stromabwärts verdünnt hat!

Bei dem Ausmaß dieser Katastrophe spielen selbst die seit inzwischen Jahrzehnten mühsam hochgezogenen Wiederansiedlungsprojekte für Lachs und Stör und die zig Millionen an Geldern, die seitdem in diese Projekte und vieles mehr wie etwa den Nationalpark geflossen sind, kaum noch eine gesondert zu beklagende Rolle, denn es ist so ziemlich alles platt.


----------



## Astacus74 (12. August 2022)

Debilofant schrieb:


> da praktisch das gesamte Flussökosystem des letzten noch unverbauten Großstroms Deutschlands mit zig ffh-Gebieten von nationaler wie auch europäischer/internationaler Bedeutung auf nahezu ganzer Stromlänge durch kriminelles Handeln unserer lieben Nachbarn platt gemacht wurde, wohingegen die Sandozbrühe sich damals wenigstens noch stromabwärts verdünnt hat!
> 
> Bei dem Ausmaß dieser Katastrophe spielen selbst die seit inzwischen Jahrzehnten mühsam hochgezogenen Wiederansiedlungsprojekte für Lachs und Stör und die zig Millionen an Geldern, die seitdem in diese Projekte und vieles mehr wie etwa den Nationalpark geflossen sind, kaum noch eine gesondert zu beklagende Rolle, denn es ist so ziemlich alles platt.



Das ist ja das schlimmste... und wieder wir niemand daraus lernen


Gruß Frank


----------



## ratzfatzab (12. August 2022)

Naja immerhin ist man in den zuständigen Ministerien jetzt soweit, dass man verlautbart es könne vermutlich an der Einleitung chemischer Substanzen liegen.
Wenn´s nicht so traurig wäre, könnte man fast drüber lachen.


----------



## Altmarkfischer (12. August 2022)

Und diese unfassbare Verbrechen schafft es nicht mal auf die Top-Nachrichtenseiten der großen privaten Medien wie N-TV, Welt, Focus etc.


----------



## hanzz (12. August 2022)

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Und diese unfassbare Verbrechen schafft es nicht mal auf die Top-Nachrichtenseiten der großen privaten Medien wie N-TV, Welt, Focus etc.


siehe Oder Thread.
Ist mir heut morgen auch aufgefallen



hanzz schrieb:


> Schaut man heut morgen Nachrichten, startet es mit Altkanzler Schröder, geht weiter mit Ukraine über Inflation bis dann als letztes die Katastrophe an der Oder erwähnt wird.


----------



## Altmarkfischer (12. August 2022)

Hier noch ein Beitrag vom RBB mit einer Karte zum betroffenen Gewässersystem:

https://www.rbb24.de/studiofrankfur...glicher-chemieunfall-nich-ausgeschlossen.html


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. August 2022)

Pfui Teufel, was ne Ober-Widerlichkeit (inkl. Dreiviertels-Unterntischkehrung)! So etwas will und braucht echt niemand.

Mein Mitgefühl für alle Betroffenen (inkl. der dortigen Gesamtnatur).


----------



## Altmarkfischer (12. August 2022)

Ich habe N-TV dazu angeschrieben, geht doch:

 Fischsterben in der Oder: Hinweise auf Quecksilberbelastung


----------



## Nick*Rivers (12. August 2022)

Absolute Katastrophe, was hier in Deutschland vor sich geht
Zusammengefasst bedeutet das in etwa: Eine nicht wasserlösliche lösemittelhaltige Brühe mit hohem Quecksilberanteil fließt langsam die Oder runter und tötet alles auf ihren Weg ab und wird durch das Stettiner Haff anschließend irgendwo in der Ostsee verbleiben. Durch das Quecksilber wird die Oder für viele viele Jahre noch zusätzlich geschädigt und je nachdem, wie die Strömungsrichtung in der Ostsee ist……Und was lese ich dazu online in z.B. der Tagesschau heute Morgen ….Eine umfassende politische Aufarbeitung sei nötig/Laboranalysen werden priorisiert/bla bla bla Kein Wort über Eindämmungsmaßnahmen etc. Wer jetzt noch glaubt, dass unser Ökosystem einen hohen Stellenwert in der Politik hat….


----------



## fordprefect (12. August 2022)

Naja, die Frage ist halt auch, was man da jetzt noch real machen kann, wenn das einmal drin ist. Ist ja nicht wie beim Öl, was man abtrennen und wegschippen kann.

Weiß man aus anderen Unglücken, wie lange es dauert, bis so ein Fluss wieder langsam Fauna und Flora aufbaut? Vermutlich Jahrzehnte, könnte ich mir vorstellen, wobei es vermutlich in der Nähe von Oberflüssen schneller geht. Aber wegen des Quecksilbers ist wohl lange Zeit mit starker Belastung zu rechnen.


----------



## Astacus74 (12. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Weiß man aus anderen Unglücken, wie lange es dauert, bis so ein Fluss wieder langsam Fauna und Flora aufbaut?



Aber Alles was man getan hat um Fische anzusiedeln oder den Lebensraum zu verbessern, Alles aber auch wirklich Alles für die Katz, die ganze Leidenschaft die die Helfer haben wird so mit Füßen getreten von dem verbrannten Geld ganz zu schweigen.

Und die folgen für die Natur, sind glaube ich noch garnicht abzuschätzen, man weiß ja garnicht ob das Zeugs sich komplett mit dem Strom Richtung Ostsee auf macht oder ob hier und da sich Reste einlagern und Jahre später mit ähnlichen Folgen wiederauftauchen...

Also wer da noch Bock hat seine Energie in die Naturschutzarbeit zu stecken, die haben echt Respekt verdient


Gruß Frank


----------



## fordprefect (12. August 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Aber Alles was man getan hat um Fische anzusiedeln oder den Lebensraum zu verbessern, Alles aber auch wirklich Alles für die Katz, die ganze Leidenschaft die die Helfer haben wird so mit Füßen getreten von dem verbrannten Geld ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Und die folgen für die Natur, sind glaube ich noch garnicht abzuschätzen, man weiß ja garnicht ob das Zeugs sich komplett mit dem Strom Richtung Ostsee auf macht oder ob hier und da sich Reste einlagern und Jahre später mit ähnlichen Folgen wiederauftauchen...
> 
> ...


Dass dieses Verbrechen unvorstellbare Auswirkungen hat und man nicht absehen kann, wann dieses Lösemittel und das Quecksilber sich so verteilt haben, dass die Grenzwerte wieder einigermaßen im Lot sind, ist natürlich klar.
Aber damit man nicht depressiv wird, muss man doch immer auch nach vorne schauen. Vlt. überleben ja Exemplare vieler Arten im Oberlauf oder den Zuflüssen. Vlt. kann ja was getan werden diese zu schützen. Oder Verschleppung in Kanäle vermeiden.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (12. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Dass dieses Verbrechen unvorstellbare Auswirkungen hat und man nicht absehen kann, wann dieses Lösemittel und das Quecksilber sich so verteilt haben, dass die Grenzwerte wieder einigermaßen im Lot sind, ist natürlich klar.
> Aber damit man nicht depressiv wird, muss man doch immer auch nach vorne schauen. Vlt. überleben ja Exemplare vieler Arten im Oberlauf oder den Zuflüssen. Vlt. kann ja was getan werden diese zu schützen. Oder Verschleppung in Kanäle vermeiden.


Was soll sich verteilen. Das wird runtergespült und landet in der Ostsee. Müsste fix gehen, wenn nicht weiter eingeleitet wird. Echt zum Kotzen, besonders weil der Verursacher wahrscheinlich nie gefunden wird.


----------



## rustaweli (12. August 2022)

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Und diese unfassbare Verbrechen schafft es nicht mal auf die Top-Nachrichtenseiten der großen privaten Medien wie N-TV, Welt, Focus etc.


Welt, Euronews, NTV, ... Alles voll mit Nachrichten, Videos, Einschätzungen. Auch nicht erst seit heute Mittag. Auch Interviews polnischer Seite.


----------



## fordprefect (12. August 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Was soll sich verteilen. Das wird runtergespült und landet in der Ostsee. Müsste fix gehen, wenn nicht weiter eingeleitet wird. Echt zum Kotzen, besonders weil der Verursacher wahrscheinlich nie gefunden wird.


Mag eventuell für den einen Stoff so sein. Fürs Quecksilber aber nicht unbedingt


----------



## Lajos1 (12. August 2022)

Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Absolute Katastrophe, was hier in Deutschland vor sich geht


Hallo,

eine Katastrophe ist es, aber das Zeug kommt aus Polen  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Altmarkfischer (12. August 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Welt, Euronews, NTV, ... Alles voll mit Nachrichten, Videos, Einschätzungen. Auch nicht erst seit heute Mittag. Auch Interviews polnischer Seite.


Ich habe heute morgen bei n-tv und Co auf den Websites nichts gefunden.


----------



## Debilofant (12. August 2022)

Heute Abend soll es im rbb um 20:15 Uhr eine weitere Sondersendung geben.

Was die hier schon diskutierte Frage des Zeithorizonts für eine mögliche Erholung betrifft, gibt es bislang noch keine halbwegs belastbaren Prognosen bzw. dürfte eine grobe Schätzung es erst nach einer Bestandsaufnahme, was da nach dem Durchrauschen der Giftwolke in welcher Anzahl überhaupt noch an nicht verendeten Lebewesen drin ist, machbar sein. In einem ersten Statement geht der brandenburgische Umwelminister von (m.E. günstigstenfalls) mehreren Jahren aus, Zitat:

"_Für die Oder als ökologisch wertvolles Gewässer ist das ein Schlag, von dem sie sich mehrere Jahre vermutlich nicht mehr erholen wird", sagte der Grünen-Politiker am Freitag bei einem Besuch in Schwedt (Landkreis Uckermark). Die Fischbestände müssten erst langsam neu aufgebaut werden. ... Wenn auch das Zooplankton, also die kleinen Lebewesen in der Oder, geschädigt sind - und davon ist auszugehen -, dauert es einen langen Zeitraum, bis überhaupt das Futter für die Fische wieder in ausreichendem Ausmaß in der Oder zu finden ist_."

Quelle: https://www.rbb24.de/studiofrankfur...quecksilber-vogel-umweltminister-ursache.html

Meine persönlich inzwischen leider deutlich pessimistischere Meinung: Ich und die meisten nicht mehr ganz so jungen Menschen werden es wohl nicht mehr erleben, dass irgendwann einmal vielleicht alles wieder so wiederhergestellt ist, wie es vor der Katastrophe wenigstens halbwegs noch in Ordnung war.


----------



## W-Lahn (12. August 2022)

Ich vermute dass die unbekannte Einleitung schon eine Weile geht und nur durch das Niedrigwasser aufgefallen ist. Für mich ist denkbar dass der kritische Wert eines Fischsterbens erst durch die mangelnde Verdünnung erfolgt ist, die beschriebene "Welle" wäre bei normalem Pegel wahrscheinlich nicht als solche wahrgenommen worden....


----------



## jkc (12. August 2022)

Im Norwegenforum schrieb ein Lokal, dass der Pegelstand für die Jahreszeit zumindest nicht unüblich sei.


Grüße


----------



## Debilofant (12. August 2022)

Zur Ergänzung eine frische Einschätzung aus der Tagesschau u.a. zur Dauer der Quecksilberbelastung, der man derzeit kaum widersprechen können wird, leider, Zitat: "...mehrere Zehner- bis hundert Jahre abwarten müssen..." (ab ca. Minute7:20)





Das ist unglaublich deprimierend.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. August 2022)

Frankfurt an der Oder  | Startseite | LfU
					

Webangebot des Landesamtes für Umwelt Brandenburg




					lfu.brandenburg.de
				




Bei der Messstation Frankfurt Oder sieht man unter Anderem bei Sauerstoff, pH, Leitfähigkeit ect. einen ziemlich heftigen Sprung am 8. August und noch keine Besserung in Sicht.


----------



## Vanner (12. August 2022)

Debilofant schrieb:


> Das ist unglaublich deprimierend.


Das ist mehr als nur deprimierend. Der ganze Mist zieht einen unglaublichen Rattenschwanz an Schäden hinter sich her.


----------



## Debilofant (12. August 2022)

Gerade eben wurde in der rbb-Spezialsendung mitgeteilt, dass im Zuge der wohl noch immer andauernden Laboranalysen zusätzlich auch eine erhöhte Salzkonzentration herausgefunden wurde. Ohne diesen Umstand bzw. die damit genau verbundenen Konsequenzen für das Flusswasser ad hoc einordnen bzw. Rückschlüsse auf entsprechende Verursachersubstanzen und mögliche Eintragsquellen ziehen zu können, ist mir spontan die Problematik an der Werra in den Sinn gekommen, wo man wohl seit Jahren mit diesem Problem aus dem Kalibergbau zu tun hat. Salz bzw. zu viel Salz hat im Süßwasser wohl nichts verloren.

Inzwischen ist das mit den stark erhöhten Salzwerten auch auf der rrb-Seite nachzulesen, wobei in Sachen Quecksilber jetzt überraschend relativiert und herumzueiern begonnen wird - ziemlich unklar und erweckt abgesehen davon, dass immer noch keine abschließenden Laborergebnisse veröffentlicht worden sind, keinen sonderlich vertrauensvollen Eindruck:








						Umweltminister Vogel: Eher Salzfrachten als Quecksilber für Fischtod verantwortlich
					

Nach dem massenhaften Fischsterben ist weiter unklar, was die Katastrophe ausgelöst hat. Nachdem zunächst Quecksilber im Fluss nachgewiesen wurde, stehen nun große Mengen an gelösten Salzen im Fokus. Frankfurt sprach derweil Verbote aus.




					www.rbb24.de


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. August 2022)

Die Verantwortlichen für diese Tat, sollen mit allen Mitteln zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Und ich spreche nicht von einer Wischi Waschi Alibi Verhandlung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (12. August 2022)

moin,

Verständnis für die Wut hab ich ja. Jetzt interessiert mich wie eine Rechenschaft aussehen soll, die nicht "Wischi-Waschi Alibi Verhandlung" ist. Nichts und Niemand kann diesen Schaden regulieren oder zahlen.

Gruß

Elbtrottel


----------



## hanzz (12. August 2022)

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Verständnis für die Wut hab ich ja. Jetzt interessiert mich wie eine Rechenschaft aussehen soll, die nicht "Wischi-Waschi Alibi Verhandlung" ist. Nichts und Niemand kann diesen Schaden regulieren oder zahlen.
> 
> ...


Den Gedanken hatte ich auch. 
Nichts kann das rückgängig machen. 

Aber wenn es denn möglich sein sollte in den kommenden Jahren da wieder was aufzubauen, sollten die Verantwortlichen jeden Penny dafür zahlen.


----------



## Waidbruder (12. August 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Ich vermute dass die unbekannte Einleitung schon eine Weile geht und nur durch das Niedrigwasser aufgefallen ist. Für mich ist denkbar dass der kritische Wert eines Fischsterbens erst durch die mangelnde Verdünnung erfolgt ist, die beschriebene "Welle" wäre bei normalem Pegel wahrscheinlich nicht als solche wahrgenommen worden....


Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass der gesamte Bestand hinüber ist. Dann müsste sich die Giftwelle ja in toxischer Konzentration auf jeden Bereich des Flusses ausgebreitet haben. Logischerweise wäre aber z.B. die Seite des Flusses von der die Einleitung stammt auch im weiteren Verlauf viel stärker belastet als die gegenüberliegende.


----------



## Debilofant (12. August 2022)

@ Waidbruder:


> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass der gesamte Bestand hinüber ist. Dann müsste sich die Giftwelle ja in toxischer Konzentration auf jeden Bereich des Flusses ausgebreitet haben. Logischerweise wäre aber z.B. die Seite des Flusses von der die Einleitung stammt auch im weiteren Verlauf viel stärker belastet als die gegenüberliegende.



Sorry, aber wenn ich das so lese, melde ich mal auf blauen Dunst große Zweifel an, ob Du Dich mit großen Flüssen im Allgemeinen und mit der Oder im Besonderen auskennst.

Eine Konzentration der Schadstoffe auf überwiegend eine der Flussseiten über mehrere hundert Kilometer Flussverlauf taugt nicht mal als graue Theorie. Es gibt außer der auch nicht linear verlaufenden Hauptlängsströmung vor allem im Bereich der Buhnenstrecken halt zig Sorten immer schön variierender/pendelnder Rück-, Quer-, Drehströmungen und auch Vertikalgewälze an den harten Lehmkanten. Dann gibt es auch noch so etwas wie Wind, der auf der Oberfläche schwimmende Gegenstände und Substanzen quer über den Fluss zu drücken vermag. Vor allem aber hat die Oder eine abenteuerliche Zickzackfahrrinne, d.h. es gibt zum Teil alle paar hundert Meter die wildesten Diagonalverläufe und Achterbahnkringel der Hauptströmung/Fahrrinne von einer Flussseite komplett auf die andere und irgendwann halt auch wieder zurück. Da wird das Wasser bzw. aktuell die Giftbrühe zigfach durchmischt bzw. in alle Richtungen und Ecken verteilt.

Heute wurde in der Presseberichterstattung auch betont, dass die Giftwelle nicht linear durchläuft bzw. in einem Rutsch vorbeizieht, sondern im Schnitt um die 2 Tage auf dem betroffenen Flussabschnitten "verweilt", sprich das Ganze läuft in diesen 2 Tagen zig Runden mehrfach durch jedes Buhnenfeld. Nach Augenzeugenberichten und auch einem der gleich zu Beginn von mir im Odertrööt verlinkten Videos sind die Fische in kürzester Zeit gleich beim Eintreffen/Erstkontakt mit der Giftbrühe umgekippt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Kelch über zwei Tage hinweg an einigen Flussbewohnern spurlos vorbeigegangen sein soll, halte ich für äußerst gering. Die größten Überlebenschancen gab es wohl im Bereich von Nebenflusseinmündungen und evtl. größeren vom Haupstrom abgewandten bzw. nicht/kaum durchströmten Altarmen, aber da will ich mich jetzt vom Schreibtisch aus auch nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen.


----------



## Mulich (12. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Den Gedanken hatte ich auch.
> Nichts kann das rückgängig machen.
> 
> Aber wenn es denn möglich sein sollte in den kommenden Jahren da wieder was aufzubauen, sollten die Verantwortlichen jeden Penny dafür zahlen.


Wenn die Ermittlungen genauso "reibungslos"
verlaufen wie der Informationsfluss seither,
dann kannst dir ja denken wie's ausgeht!


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. August 2022)

Hätte man die Brühe bei rechtzeitiger Meldung (!!!) evtl. mit schwimmenden Ölabscheidern (= so "Ketten-Schläuche" zwecks Abpumpen wie bei Tankerunglücken) zumindest teilweise abfangen können?

---> Wäre das evtl. ne Möglichkeit gewesen, da das Zeug ja offenbar zumindest teilweise oben treibt - ähnlich wie ausgelaufenes Öl?

Leider ist das Kind aber nun schon in den Brunnen gefallen...


----------



## Debilofant (13. August 2022)

@ PirschHirsch:

Ja, dieser Gedanke kam mir auch schon, aber wie gesagt, der Drops ist leider gelutscht.

So sehr und zu Recht man von Seiten der deutschen Behörden das, man muss es so deutlich sagen, vorsätzliche Verschweigen und Vertuschen der Polen mit im Ergebnis ca. 2 Wochen Zeitverlust  für etwaig mögliche Eindämmungsmaßnahmen beklagt, so sehr muss man den deutschen Behörden auf Bundes- und Landesebene den Vorwurf der Untätigkeit und des Totalversagens machen. Die Oder ist Bundeswasserstraße, was dann eine Zuständigkeit von Verkehrs- und Umweltministerium des Bundes nahelegt. Einzig die Kommunalebene hat notgedrungen zumindest Absammelaktionen auf eigene Faust organisiert, weil auch insoweit absolut nichts vom Bund oder von Land Brandenburg kam/kommt.

Außer Warnungen und Abwarten, was denn die seit Dienstag laufenden und offziell bis heute noch immer nicht abgeschlossenen Untersuchungen der Wasserproben hergeben, ist einfach JAR NÜSCHT passiert!

Es gibt, leider hinter Bezahlschranke, auch schon einen entsprechenden Kommentar in der MOZ mit dem Titel "Katastrophales Katastrophenmanagement von Land und Bund – ein Kommentar":
:








						Fischsterben in der Oder: Katastrophales Katastrophenmanagement von Land und Bund – ein Kommentar
					

Was da in der Oder passiert ist und immer noch passiert, das ist eine Katastrophe für die Umwelt, für die Tierwelt und für die Menschen. Aber katastrophal ist auch das aktuelle Katastrophenmanagement.




					www.moz.de


----------



## Debilofant (13. August 2022)

Das Behördenmikado geht weiter bzw. bekomme ich so langsam den Eindruck, dass Polen und Deutsche bzgl. Wasseranalyse (und der sich schon jetzt abzeichnenden stark widersprüchlichen Ergebnisse) gerade Pokern spielen, jeder schiebt die Veröffentlichung der Untersuchungsergebnisse seit Tagen vor sich her bzw. sollten die Ergebnisse aus Deutschland erst spätestens Donnerstag, dann Freitag, dann aber zum Wochende vorliegen, und jetzt heißt es trotz der von Anfang an beteuerten Beschleunigungsmaßgabe: nächste Woche.... 






						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## Debilofant (13. August 2022)

Aktuelle Lagebeschreibung von heute einschließlich Erörterung des Behördenversagens und ganz gegen Ende eine Erwähnung eines klitzekleinen Lichtblicks, dass per heute noch lebende Fische bei FFO gesichtet wurden:





Zur grundlegenden Info auch noch das unter Einbeziehung der Erfahrungen des 97er Oderhochwassers seit 1996 entwickelte und zwischen Deutschland, Polen und Tschechien 1999 abgeschlossene Vertragswerk der "Internationalen Kommission zum Schutz der Oder *GEGEN VERUNREINIGUNG*", das von den Polen komplett ignoriert wurde:









						Internationale Kommission zum Schutz der Oder gegen Verunreinigung (IKSO)
					

Offizielle Internetseite des Bundesministeriums für Umwelt, Naturschutz und nukleare Sicherheit - BMU




					www.bmuv.de
				






			Internationale Kommission zum Schutz der Oder gegen Verunreinigung
		










						Internationale Kommission zum Schutz der Oder gegen Verunreinigung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Debilofant (13. August 2022)

Bundespressekonferenz von gestern mit Statement des Bundesumweltministeriums zum Fischsterben in der Oder ab 29:34:






Wir BEOBACHTEN, wir sind eigentlich gar NICHT ZUSTÄNDIG, wir stehen im AUSTAUSCH, bla, bla, bla, wir warten auf die Laborergebnisse und wir danken den anderen vor Ort, die im Gegensatz zu uns den Arsch hochbekommen haben....

Es ist nicht zum Aushalten! Zugucken, Eierschaukeln, weiter in der Tagesordnung!


----------



## schlotterschätt (13. August 2022)

Und nun, die Bundespressekonferenz mit den neuesten Erkenntnissen :


----------



## Waidbruder (13. August 2022)

Debilofant schrieb:


> @ Waidbruder:
> 
> 
> Sorry, aber wenn ich das so lese, melde ich mal auf blauen Dunst große Zweifel an, ob Du Dich mit großen Flüssen im Allgemeinen und mit der Oder im Besonderen auskennst.
> ...


Ich kenne die Oder tatsächlich nicht, aber eine exakt homogene Verteilung des Giftes halte ich trotzdem für unmöglich. Und es gibt immer Nischen und dann wohl auch bei diesem Gift geringere Konzentrationen, die Fische überleben. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass es die Annahme gibt das Zeug wird schon seit längerem eingeleitet und es kam bisher zu keinem Fischsterben, weil der Wasserstand stets höher lag und eine stärkere Vermischung stattfand.


----------



## Debilofant (13. August 2022)

Mit Google-Übersetzer zumindest problemlos verständlich eine frisch veröffentlichte Einschätzung eines Stettiner Professors vom Institut für Hydrobiologie, Ichthyologie und Reproduktionsbiotechnologie an der Westpommerschen Technischen Universität in Stettin, Adam Tański:









						Odra zatruta na dziesięciolecia?
					

Kompletne zaburzenie funkcjonowania ekosystemu Odry w wyniku zatrucia substancją toksyczną potrwa dziesięciolecia - ocenił profesor w Katedrze Hydrobiologii, Ichtiologii i Biotechnologii Rozrodu w Zachodniopomorskim Uni…




					wgospodarce.pl
				




Soweit ich es verstanden habe, ist nach seiner Einschätzung selbst für den noch vergleichsweise "günstigeren" Fall, dass sich die von deutscher Seite zwischenzeitlich gemeldete Quecksilberbelastung nicht bestätigen sollte, allein aufgrund des Wirkens von Metyzylen davon auszugehen, dass eine Regeneration trotzdem Jahrzehnte dauern wird. Das Zeug wirkt als Nervengift auf die Fische und lässt sie steuerungsunfähig auftreiben und die Körperfunktionen kollabieren und recht schnell krepieren. Zudem lagert sich das Zeug ähnlich wie Quecksilber, wenngleich nicht ganz so verheerend, dauerhaft nicht abbaubar in Sedimenten und im Falle eines nicht tödlichen Einwirkens auch in Organismen dauerhaft ab, sodass von erheblichen Langzeitwirkungen auszugehen sein dürfte.

Als ob das nicht schon genug wäre, prognostiziert Herr Tański, dass vom Metyzylen auch alle anderen Wasserorganismen abgetötet worden sein dürften, also Muscheln, Schnecken, Libellenlarven, etc. und die insoweit abgestorbene Biomasse von wohl ebenfalls zig Tonnen selbst dann, wenn es gelänge, die überwiegend auftreibenden Fischkadaver einigermaßen vollständig einzufangen und zu entsorgen, ausreicht, um zeitversetzt eine weitere verheerende Stufe zur Schädigung des gesamten bzw. jetzt evtl. noch übrigen Ökosystems auszulösen durch Verwesung und dann sauerstoffzehrende Abbauprozesse.

Im Übrigen habe ich ein zumindest heute veröffentlichtes Video aus dem Bereich Nowa Sol noch weit von der deutschen Grenze entfernt gefunden, von dem ich leider nicht erkennen kann, von wann die Aufnahmen genau stammen. Sollten es aktuelle Aufnahmen von heute sein, schlummern entlang der schlesischen Oderufer in den Buhnenkesseln noch so einige Liter übelster Dreckbrühe, was dann sukzessive noch den ein oder anderen Giftnachschlag bedeuten könnte, wenn der Pegel dann wieder mal etwas ansteigt.






Ansonsten wurde heute die Menge an toten Fischen aus inzwischen verschiedenen Quellen noch einmal auf derzeit insgesamt wohl 100 Tonnen geschätzt, also jene gestern schon von der Bild-Zeitung genannte Hausnummer noch einmal bestätigt.


----------



## Debilofant (13. August 2022)

> stärkere Vermischung stattfand.



Ich hatte es hier oder im Odertrööt schon zu Beginn mal erklärt. Soweit es um das unstreitig Ende Juli von den Polen bei Olawa im Zusammenhang mit dem dort beginnenden Fischsterben selbst in Wasserproben festgestellte Metyzylen geht, kann sich da nichts vermischen, denn das Zeug ist wasserunlöslich.

PS. Habe im letzten Beitrag ursprünglich leider einen falschen Link erwischt und den eigentlich gemeinten wissenschaftlichen Beitrag von Herrn Tański jetzt nachträglich eingefügt.


----------



## hanzz (13. August 2022)

Könnte man die Beiträge zu der Katastrophe nicht in einem Thread zusammenfassen? 
Die Infos und Beiträge sind ja verteilt.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2022)

Ich habe heute in irgend einer Nachrichtensendung gehört, es wären 210000 € für Hinweise auf den Verursacher ausgesetzt.
Bei einer solchen Summe könnte doch ein Mitwisser nachdenklich werden?
Macht diese Schweinerei zwar nicht ungeschehen, aber wäre doch schön den oder die Verantwortlichen zu schnappen.

Jürgen


----------



## steffen78 (13. August 2022)

Habe ich auch gehört(Nachrichten RADIO  Bob) und da wurden auch deutsche Behörden Hände in Unschuld gewaschen... als ob man in Deutschland nicht mitbekommt wenn es auf polnischer Seite ein fischsterben gibt, zumal das (auch hier) schon paar tage bekannt ist. Dieses wechducken und nichts tun spiegelt deutschen (nicht)Aktionismus der letzten Jahre wieder. Wir brauchen für alles unendlich lange eh etwas passiert. Wo ist nur das gute anpacken hin???! Schlimm so den Spiegel für Inaktivität vorgehalten zu bekommen


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. August 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe heute in irgend einer Nachrichtensendung gehört, es wären 210000 € für Hinweise auf den Verursacher ausgesetzt.



Steht hier auch:








						Oder-Fischsterben: Polens Regierung hat Verdacht - Ostsee auch gefährdet?
					

An den Ufern der Oder in Brandenburg bergen Helfer viele tote Fische, es soll sich um Tonnen handeln. Was die Ursachen für das Fischsterben sind, wird derzeit untersucht. Zur Aufklärung setzt Polen indes eine hohe Belohnung im sechsstelligen Bereich aus.




					www.gmx.net


----------



## Debilofant (13. August 2022)

Das Schwarze-Peter-Spiel unter den für das Katastrophenmanagement politisch Verantwortlichen ist in vollem Gange und jetzt wird es auch noch ziemlich kreativ bzw. wild, wenn das folgend Zitierte stimmen sollte, weil das in Sachen Vertuschungsabsichten der Polen voll ins Bild passen würde und diesen Vorwurf nunmehr auch öffentlich ungeschminkt zum Ausdruck bringt:

"Bundesumweltministerin Steffi Lemke (Grüne) und ihr Brandenburger Amtskollege Axel Vogel (Grüne) haben sich in Frankfurt (Oder) einen Überblick über die aktuelle Sitation am Grenzfluss zu Polen verschafft. Bei dem kurzfristigen Besuch wurden sie von Frankfurts Oberbürgermeister Wilke mit harterr Kritik am Krisenmanagement konfrontiert.   Die Politiker gaben die Kritik indes weiter.* So sei man von polnischer Seite auf falsche Fährtten bei der Ursachenforshung gelenkt worden. *Der Aufklärung der Umweltkatstrophe entwickelt sich so immer mehr zum Umwelt-Krimi."

Quelle: https://www.moz.de/nachrichten/bran...en-berichten-ueber-fischsterben-65933413.html (weitere Details leider hinter einer auch für mich nicht einsehbaren Bezahlschranke)


----------



## Debilofant (13. August 2022)

"Aufklärung des Fischsterbens: Umweltministerin Lemke *vereinbart* intensive Zusammenarbeit mit Polen"









						Aufklärung des Fischsterbens: Umweltministerin Lemke vereinbart intensive Zusammenarbeit mit Polen
					

Nachdem es anfänglich Kommunikationsprobleme zwischen Polen und Deutschland gegeben hatte, soll sich dies nun ändern. Um das Fischsterben in der Oder aufzuklären, hat Umweltministerin Steffi Lemke nun mit Polen eine intensive Zusammenarbeit vereinbart.




					www.haz.de
				




Tschacka, Yeah! Endlich etwas mit Hand und Fuß, was Sinn macht, nachdem man zum Schutz der Oder bereits 1999 verbindliche Verträge zwecks gemeinsamer Zusammenarbeit gegen Verunreinigungen der Oder inklusive Installation eines Notfallmeldesystems bzw. -plans geschlossen und die polnische Seite sich bis einschließlich heute stets als vorbildlich vertrauensvoll alle Vetragspflichten erfüllender Kooperationspartner bewährt hat und sich selbstverständlich auch an die erneuerten Versprechungen halten wird...

Doppelt hält jetzt ganz bestimmt besser:









						Internationale Kommission zum Schutz der Oder gegen Verunreinigung (IKSO)
					

Offizielle Internetseite des Bundesministeriums für Umwelt, Naturschutz und nukleare Sicherheit - BMU




					www.bmuv.de
				












						Internationale Kommission zum Schutz der Oder gegen Verunreinigung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Dies war ein sarkastischer Beitrag aus der Reihe: Und sie wissen nicht, was sie tun bzw. kann halt nicht jeder aus dem Völkerrecht kommen und alle internationalen bzw. in diesem Fall sogar unter Einbeziehung der EU multilateralen Verträge aus seinem Fachressort kennen... (Sorry, aber anders kann man das alles bzw. dieses unfassbare Ausmaß an Inkompetenz und arschkriechendem Dilettantismus, in dessen Resultat sich die deutschen Regierungsmitglieder von einer mutmaßlich hochkriminellen Vereinigung vor aller Weltöffentlichkeit vorführen lassen, kaum noch ertragen)


----------



## hanzz (13. August 2022)

Debilofant schrieb:


> Dies war ein sarkastischer Beitrag aus der Reihe: Und sie wissen nicht, was sie tun


Und die/der Verursacher lachen sich ins Fäustchen. Isso.


----------



## geomujo (14. August 2022)

Mensch, hier scheint ja richtig kriminelle Energie hinter zu stecken. Und ich habe zusehends den Eindruck, dass das nicht primär vom Verursacher ausgeht, die kriminelle Energie. Man weiß ja selbst heute - 3 Wochen nach den allerersten Meldungen - noch immer nicht was überhaupt los ist, außer das im großen Stil gestorben wird.

Warte ja nur noch auf den Einwurf, dass es vielleicht nicht auch Gottes Wille/Fügung gewesen sein könnte. Über diesen Umweg befreit man sich natürlich auch ganz elegant von jeglicher Verantwortung bzgl. krimineller Energie.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. August 2022)

geomujo schrieb:


> Man weiß ja selbst heute - 3 Wochen nach den allerersten Meldungen - noch immer nicht was überhaupt los ist, außer das im großen Stil gestorben wird.



Die Auslösung einer 30 cm hohen Welle und die Einleitung der erforderlichen Mengen Schadstoff (es gibt wohl Hinweise auf Trimethylbenzol) kann nur durch Grossanlagen erfolgen. Da wissen ganz sicher einige Personen in Polen genau, was passiert ist.

Interessant finde ich, dass die Quecksilberbelastung wohl nicht damit zusammenhängt. Wo kommt die denn dann her?

Die Oder ist zur Entnahme von Speisefisch jedenfalls auf mittlere Sicht tot.


----------



## Debilofant (14. August 2022)

Déjà-vu...









						Das Jahr, als der Rhein starb
					

Im Juni 1969 starb der Rhein. Ein Pflanzenschutzmittel vernichtete über 90 Prozent der Fische zwischen Bingen und der Nordsee. Wie es in den Rhein gelangte, konnte nie festgestellt werden. Ein Augenzeuge, er war damals 9 Jahre alt, erinnert sich an die Katastrophe.




					www.ardmediathek.de


----------



## schlotterschätt (14. August 2022)

Also ick fasse mal zusammen was die seriösen Medien bis jetzt so an hieb-und stichfesten Beweisen zusammengetragen haben: (Mescalero, nimm dit jetzt bitte nicht persönlich )
Da hätten wir als erstes mal Mesitylen (nicht wasserlöslich), würde einleuchten aber davon ist jetze nicht mehr die Rede. Quecksilber, jaaa, Quecksilber war's. Vielleicht hat das Zeug schon jahrelang im Sand geruht (besonders auf ehemaligem DDR-Gebiet   ) und sich jetzt entschlossen "aufzusteigen" und sein tödliches Werk zu beginnen. Nebenbei schickte der Herr, als er dieses Unrecht sah, noch eine 30cm hohe Wasserwelle die Oder hinunter. Hmmh, neee, also Quecksilber war's dann wohl doch nicht. Dazu war dann wohl auch doch zu wenig vorhanden. Salz, eine Salzfracht muss es gewesen sein. Der Herr Vogel, seines Zeichens grüner Umweltminister von Brandenburg stellte in seinem unergründlichen Ratschluss gar fest, das Salz in der Oder ja atypisch ist.
Offiziell habe er aber noch keine Meldung von polnischer Seite, das etwa Chemieabfall in den Fluss gekippt worden sei. (geht doch nicht ! der polnische Umweltminister wurde ja gefeuert    )
https://www.rbb24.de/studiofrankfur...quecksilber-vogel-umweltminister-ursache.html
Naja, wenigstens sieht er keine Gefahr für die Ostsee, weil sich das Zeug, (was sich über 600km kaum verdünnt hat) da dann bestimmt verdünnt.
Eigentlich sollten ja heute Laborerkenntnisse vorliegen aber Leute, es ist Sonntag und das Wetter ist auch schön.
https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/fischsterben-oder-115.html
Nebenbei hat mich sehr beeindruckt, was die in Polen für Fischsperren (ähnlich Ölsperren) ausgelegt haben um die toten Fische abzusammeln. Wenigstens wurde bei uns ein Angel-und Badeverbot ausgesprochen und die Lemke Steffi (Bundesumweltministerin) hat sich sogar bei den Helfern, welche die Leichen bergen, bedankt.
Ick bin wirklich jespannt wat am Ende der Rumeierei, wenn überhaupt, dabei rauskommt aber Debilofant hat ja mit seinem Dejawüüh schon was angedeutet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (14. August 2022)

moin,

da hast Du ja eine wirklich beeindruckende Zusammenfassung geliefert - und weiter? Das bringt jetzt was?

Gruß


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. August 2022)

Danke Debilofant für Deine fachlich fundierten aber auch sarkastischen Beiträge.

Mich erinnert diese Sache an Envio, auch an Sandoz


----------



## Taxidermist (14. August 2022)

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> da hast Du ja eine wirklich beeindruckende Zusammenfassung geliefert - und weiter? Das bringt jetzt was?


Und du, warum machst du die Leute hier an?
Gestern war es noch Zokker, weil er mitm Boot zum Angeln fährt, eventuell aus Neid?
Heute ist es Schlotterschätt.
Von dir selbst habe ich bisher hier nur wenig sinnvolles gelesen!

Jürgen


----------



## silverfish (14. August 2022)

Elbtrottel was befähigt Dich zu Deinen Einschätzungen ?
Wenn ich hier jemand die Odererfahrung und Liebe zu diesem Fluss zuspreche dann ist es @SchlotterschättAusserdem ist er Einer der besten Angler,die ich kenne. Der ist ne Legende !


----------



## ratzfatzab (14. August 2022)

Es ist schon erstaunlich, dass auf deutscher Seite "unglückliche Gesamtkonstellationen" in Erwägung gezogen werden, man in Polen aber an so etwas nicht glauben mag, sondern von einem Chemieunfall ausgeht.


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Danke Debilofant für Deine fachlich fundierten aber auch sarkastischen Beiträge.



Brillendorsch hat recht: Vielen Dank an Debilofant das Du bei aller Bitterkeit und Trauer über das Schicksal Deiner Oder uns hier und im Oderthread über die Lage auf dem Laufenden hältst. Danke auch an die Kundigen aus der Region und von Ferne, die mit ihren Beiträgen helfen das Geschehen einzuordnen wie z.B. schlotterschätt und auch andere.

An den immer zeitnah verlinkten wechselhaften Pressemeldungen, sowie dem Mangel an klaren offiziellen Statements von Tag zu Tag erkennt man sehr deutlich, daß die Politik und Verantwortliche Institutionen Beiderseits des Grenzflusses* ein heilloses Debakel, Schwarze Peter Spiel und Kommunikationswirrwar veranstalten. 

Hg
Minimax


*Da wird die hässliche Vokabel aus den Zeiten des Kalten Krieges aktuell: Die Grenze als Todesstreifen- für das Ökosystem Oder und Allem, was da kreucht und fleucht in und an dem Fluss.


----------



## Debilofant (14. August 2022)

Und weiter geht's mit der brutalstmöglichen Aufklärung von polnischer Seite bzw. den sich widersprechenden Darstellungen vom jeweils anderen Oderufer, aktuelles Zitat aus dem MOZ-Live-Ticker:

*+++19:09 Polens Wasserbehörde: Kein zusätzliches Wasser in die Oder geleitet*
Im Zusammenhang mit dem Fischsterben in der Oder hat die polnische Wasserbehörde Berichte dementiert, wonach zwischen Ende Juli und Anfang August Wasser aus polnischen Staubecken in den Fluss eingeleitet worden sein soll. Dies seien falsche Informationen, die in polnischen und deutschen Medien verbreitet würden, hieß es in einer Mitteilung der Behörde am Sonntag laut Nachrichtenagentur PAP. Demnach sei der kurzzeitige Anstieg des Wasserspiegels auf die Wetterbedingungen zurückzuführen. „In Tschechien kam es Ende Juli zu heftigen Regenfällen, die sich auf den Durchfluss und den Wasserstand der Oder auswirkten“, heißt es in der Stellungnahme.

Quelle: https://www.moz.de/nachrichten/bran...en-berichten-ueber-fischsterben-65933413.html

Jo, da haben wir es wohl zumindest nach einer Version mit alternativen Fakten bzw. Fake News zu tun. Welche Darstellung letztlich stimmt, muss bis auf weiteres dann wohl abgewartet werden, bis sich dann irgendwann ohnehin nichts mehr nachprüfen bzw. feststellen lässt. Die polnische Version läuft dann wohl auf eine schicksalhafte Heimsuchung der Oder mit apokalyptisch verseuchtem Niederschlag aus Tschechien hinaus, oder was? Diese Darstellung muss sich doch anhand von Pegelmeßwerten aus dem Oberlauf der Oder überprüfen lassen?!


----------



## Debilofant (14. August 2022)

Ein paar Stunden zuvor kam um 16:05 Uhr noch die Meldung, dass niemand geringeres als der brandenburgische Ministerpräsident, der zumindest seit gestern wohl aus der Versenkung aufgetaucht ist, eine intensive Aufklärung gefordert und hierfür - ähnlich wie Lemkes Steffi - *GEMEINSAME* Beratungen vorgeschlagen bzw. als bereits begonnen verkündet hat.









						Fischsterben in der Oder: Woidke fordert intensive Aufklärung des Fischsterbens – Polen und Deutschland nehmen Beratungen auf
					

Wer und was ist schuld am Fischsterben in der Oder? Nach breiter öffentlicher Kritik beraten Polen und Deutschland gemeinsam.




					www.moz.de
				




Da passt doch die Meldung aus Polen mit dem Dementi einer zusätzlichen Wassereinleitung von nur kurze Zeit später um 19:09 Uhr ganz hevorragend wie die Faust aufs Auge ins Bild. Das ging echt irre schnell mit den gemeinsamen Beratungen und der im Ergebnis hierdurch zudem sauerfolgreich herbeigeführten Aufklärung, wenn die Polen die Deutschen der Lüge bezichtigen und der schwarze Peter jetzt halt nach Tschechien und den bösen Regen gespielt wird...


----------



## Vanner (14. August 2022)

Da kriegst du nur Schaum vor´m Maul. Mal sehen was denen noch so einfällt.


----------



## Debilofant (14. August 2022)

> Da kriegst du nur Schaum vor´m Maul. Mal sehen was denen noch so einfällt.



...schon geschehen:

*+++20:55* *Polens Premierminister Mateusz Morawiecki verwundert mit Statement*
Für Verwunderung und zusätzliche Empörung auf der deutschen Seite dürfte eine Äußerung sorgen, die Polens Premierminister Mateusz Morawiecki am Samstagnachmittag machte, als er in dem Ort Widuchowa polnische Einsatzkräfte an der Oder besuchte. Der Regierungschef kritisierte dort laut polnischen Medien, dass in Deutschland keine Chemikaliensperren auf dem Fluss verlegt wurden, mit deren Hilfe man giftige Stoffe hätte abpumpen können. Am polnischen Ufer werde diese Maßnahme jetzt ergriffen, betonte er.

Quelle: https://www.moz.de/nachrichten/bran...en-berichten-ueber-fischsterben-65933413.html

Die deutschen Politiker und Behörden lassen sich von der polnischen Regierung und dem ganzen verwanzten polnischen Behördenapparat nach Strich und Faden verarschen und merken es scheinbar noch immer nicht, bzw. liefern sie mit ihrem bisherigen Herumgeeier und vor allem der in der Tat zu kritisierenden Untätig- und Planlosigkeit völlig unnötig auch noch Angriffsfläche für solch megadreistes Gepolter von ausgerechnet jener Seite, die vor über 2 Wochen schon bei Olawa solche Sperren aufgezogen und den Deutschen sofort Bescheid gesagt hatte...

Das IKSO-Abkommen hat im Übrigen auch noch Tschechien und die EU als weitere Vertragspartner - warum werden die nicht schnellstmöglich konkret in Alles mit eingebunden bzw. für die aktuelle Katastrophe als neutrale Untersuchungsinstanzen hinzugezogen? Ausgerechnet von der sich sonst überall einmischenden EU-Ebene hört man ganz sonderbarerweise bislang überhaupt nichts, bzw. werden die Polen ohne entsprechenden Gang- und Tonartwechsel munter weiter so machen und mit Vorliebe gegen Deutschland hetzen, selbst in der vorliegenden Causa.


----------



## Debilofant (14. August 2022)

Leider wieder mal Bezahlschranke, aber im wesentlichen gleicher Tenor zum sich anlässlich der Oder-Vergiftung offenbarenden Verhältnis Deutschland - Polen:









						Deutschland, Polen und das Oder-Fischsterben: Vergiftete Nachbarschaft - WELT
					

Dass die Stimmung zwischen Warschau und Berlin im Keller ist, weiß man seit Langem. Bisher allerdings hieß es, dass es im lokalen Bereich und auf Arbeitsebene besser klappt mit der deutsch-polnischen Zusammenarbeit. Das Fischsterben in der vergifteten Oder zeigt das Gegenteil.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Vanner (14. August 2022)

Debilofant schrieb:


> ...schon geschehen:
> 
> *+++20:55* *Polens Premierminister Mateusz Morawiecki verwundert mit Statement*


Ne, hatte ich noch nicht gesehen. So langsam wird es immer wunderlicher mit den Regierungsheinis. Wenn nicht informiert wird was da kommt, kann man natürlich auch keine Sperren aufbauen.


----------



## Frankenstone (14. August 2022)

Ich will nicht ins Emomtionsgefüge rein hauen, aber von der Leyen hab ich noch nix gelesen oder von ihren Konsorten.
Vermutlich erst mal morgen früh beim Frisör aufstylen. So viel Zeit muss ja sein bevor man sich blicken lässt.
Pressetermin und so.
(Ironiemodus aus.)


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2022)

Frankenstone schrieb:


> Frisör


Hat Montags geschlossen, also erstmal Kaffee, n bisschen chillen und abwarten. Dienstag geht's dann vielleicht weiter. 

rustaweli 
Es wird wirklich wieder Zeit auf die Straße zu gehen 
Nicht nur im Thema Oder wird verarscht. 
Auch in Energie, Lebensmittel, Steuern, etc. 
Sorry auch für meine Eskalation, aber es wird immer schlimmer.


----------



## Mescalero (14. August 2022)

Montags geschlossen? Das gilt mit Sicherheit nicht für v.d.Leyens Frisurbetonierer, der hat täglich Dienst.


----------



## geomas (14. August 2022)

Interessant find ich, daß die Behörden momentan wohl noch komplett im Trüben stochern. Der NDR zitiert* die polnische Umweltministerin : „...bei Laboruntersuchungen von verendeten Fischen seien bislang keine toxischen Substanzen entdeckt worden, die das Fischsterben verursacht hätten...”.
Ähnlich hat sich auch MV-Umweltminister Backhaus geäußert: „Zur nach wie vor ungeklärten Ursache der Verschmutzung sagte Backhaus: "Wir wissen eigentlich noch gar nichts.".” *

So gesehen finde ich es logisch, nicht vorschnell auf Papierfabrik xy zu zeigen oder auf „die Polen” generell. Die Kommunikation (oder besser der Mangel an Kommunikation) zwischen den polnischen staatlichen und regionalen Behörden und ihren Gegenstücken westlich der Oder kann wohl aber zu Recht kritisiert werden.

*) https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...rzeit-keine-toten-Fische,fischsterben394.html


----------



## Debilofant (15. August 2022)

> Interessant find ich, daß die Behörden momentan wohl noch komplett im Trüben stochern.



Das zumindest ist die offizielle Version der derzeit so gestylten Kommunikation, auf beiden Seiten übrigens. Es gibt aber bekanntlich Antworten, von denen Teile die Bevölkerung verunsichern könn(t)en, sodass man sie von einem besonders fürsorglich handelnden Regierungspersonal nicht zugemutet bekommt bzw. niemals erfahren wird. Es wird voraussichtlich ausgehen wie das Hornberger Schießen, denn es wird nicht sein können, was nicht sein darf. In diese Richtung deutet auch das nebulöse Wording mit der Salzfracht hin.

Nach allem, was bislang spärlich angedeutet wurde, stehen doch zwei Horror-Szenarien im Raum:

1. Wenn es Quecksilber war/ist, haben wir eine 600km lange Giftmülldeponie auf bis zu 100 Jahre.
2. Wenn es Mesitylen war/ist, was ja in Polen Ende Juli schon nachgewiesen wurde, haben wir ebenfalls eine 600km lange Giftmülldeponie auf zig Jahrzehnte.

Sowohl Quecksilber als auch Mesitylen sind nicht abbaubar und lagern sich langfristig in Organismen ab und sind beide hochgiftig bzw. Nervengifte.

Wäre ich Politiker, stünde ich also vor der Frage: Ist es zu verantworten, die Bevölkerung die nächsten Jahrzehnte so wie eh und je an den Fluss zu lassen oder muss ich der Bevölkerung klar machen, dass der Fluss nebst Vorland (das nächste Hochwasser kommt bestimmt und wird den Dreck entsprechend ins Landesinnere weiterverteilen) großflächig bzw. eben auf ganzer Länge (jedenfalls was Deutschland betrifft) für sagen wir mal 30, 40, 50 Jahre, etc. zur verseuchten Sperrzone zu erklären ist, so wie grundsätzlich nach Tschernobyl die dort angrenzenden Gebiete? Wer würde sich trauen so etwas konsequent politisch umzusetzen bzw. zu verantworten, sprich die lokale Bevölkerung letztlich aus ihrem angestammten Lebensraum zu verbannen bzw. in jedem Falle einen großen Teil der Existenzgrundlage der Oderregionen kraft politischer Anordnung zu entziehen (Tourismus, etc.)?

Da rauchen derzeit mit ziemlicher Sicherheit so einige Politikerköpfe ganz gewaltig, wofür man sich da womöglich pragmatisch entscheidet oder einen Kompromiss eingehen kann. Solange die Untersuchungen gemäß der offziell anhaltenden Kommunikationsdarstellung andauern, gewinnt man Zeit, sich was entsprechendes zu überlegen.

Werden also weder Quecksilber noch Mesitylen bestätigt, stellen sich diese heißen Eisen halt erst gar nicht als Problem, weshalb die beste Lösung aus Politikersicht wäre: Sorry, nüscht jenauet gefunden, bissl Salz, allet jut, weitermachen...


----------



## geomas (15. August 2022)

^ wenn laut Behörden weder Quecksilber noch Mesitylen gefunden werden - dann  sollte es doch Untersuchungen von Seiten Dritter geben. 
Die Umweltschutzorganisationen (bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich den DAFV hier einbeziehen soll) haben sicher Zugang zu fähigen Laboren. 
So mein Blick von außen.


----------



## Debilofant (15. August 2022)

Ob man Vorgefundenes auch offiziell vorgefunden hat, hängt mit Sicherheit auch von den genauen Schadstoffkonzentrationen ab, denn grundsätzlich macht ja erst die Dosis das Gift bzw. gibt es ja stets auch Grenzwerte.

Unabhängige Player gibt es derzeit auffälligerweise ja gerade nicht, deshalb ja auch mein Einwand bzgl. EU. Nachträgliche Untersuchungen von Dritten, die dann keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Originalproben aus der Giftwelle haben, werden kaum mehr den für alle Folgenabschätzungen maßgeblichen Wert der ursprünglichen = höchsten Schadstoffkonzentration ermitteln können.

Ich lasse mich aber gerne überraschen, wie es bestenfalls ab morgen in Sachen Wasser- und Kadaveranalysen weiter geht. Bislang wird meinem Eindruck nach jedenfalls nicht zu knapp gemauert.


----------



## ratzfatzab (15. August 2022)

"Moskwa sagte weiter, Wasserproben hätten einen erhöhten Sauerstoffgehalt ergeben, was für die Sommerperiode und den niedrigen Wasserstand ungewöhnlich sei. Möglicherweise sei es zu einem Oxidierungsprozess des Wassers gekommen. Dies könne darauf hindeuten, dass das Fischsterben möglicherweise keine natürliche Ursache habe" (Quelle: msn)
Möglicherweise...


----------



## Debilofant (15. August 2022)

Bin schon auf dem Sprung ins Büro und dann erstmal wie üblich wieder ganztägig offline, von daher nur noch ganz kurz - es zeichnet sich das von mir angedeutete "Resultat" wohl immer mehr ab:

Die Polen schließen Quecksilber aus, die Deutschen haben gestern vorab schon Mesitylen ausgeschlossen (siehe Video), sprich offiziell sind die beiden Worst-Case-Szenarien schon jetzt, noch vor offizieller Veröffentlichung der Analyseergebnisse, "abgeräumt", obwohl ursprünglich die Polen Mesitylen gefunden haben und die Deutschen zunächst Quecksilber gefunden haben - genial, nech?!:






Ich habe weiterhin volles Vertrauen in sämtliche Beteiligten.

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Debilofant (15. August 2022)

Hier noch zum Nachlesen, was offenbar die angekündigten "Beratungen" zur brutalstmöglichen Aufklärung bislang für Früchte getragen haben:

Die *Untersuchungen* des *Oderwassers* auf giftige Substanzen nach dem *Fischsterben* sind noch nicht abgeschlossen. „Es kann *noch mehrere Tage dauern*, bis wir alle Stoffe, die wir für möglich halten, dann auch durchgecheckt haben“, sagte *Brandenburgs Umweltminister Axel Vogel* (Grüne) am Montagmorgen im RBB-Inforadio. „Das Landeslabor ist da eifrig dabei.“ *Hinweise aus Polen*, dass der hochgiftige Stoff *Mesitylen* in die Oder gelangt sei, hätten sich für Brandenburg nicht bestätigt, sagte Vogel.

Inzwischen gebe es *Breitbanduntersuchungen des Wassers*. „Und was die Fische betrifft, da geht es in erster Linie darum herauszufinden, ob in ihnen Schwermetalle gefunden wurden“, sagte der Umweltminister. „Von polnischen Seite wird signalisiert, dass sie keine Schwermetalle und insbesondere auch kein Quecksilber in den Fischen gefunden haben, was ja auch beruhigt.“
Die Polen fahndeten jetzt nach 300 Stoffen. „Sie haben angegeben, dass sie jetzt auch gezielt nach Insektiziden im Wasser und in den Fischen suchen“, sagte Vogel. „Von unserer Seite wird natürlich auch vom Landeslabor und von anderen beteiligten Laboren untersucht, was auch nur zu untersuchen ist.“


Nach Einschätzung des Umweltministers gibt es mehr als nur eine Ursache für das Fischsterben. Die Dürre und die geringe Wasserführung hätten ziemlich sicher einen Anteil daran. Tatsächlich sei das gesamte Ökosystem der Oder geschädigt. „Deswegen denken wir, dass wir auch nicht eine Katastrophe haben, die innerhalb von einem halben Jahr durch Wiederbesiedlung mit Fischen gelöst werden kann.“

Quelle: https://www.moz.de/nachrichten/bran...en-berichten-ueber-fischsterben-65933413.html

Man biegt also geschmeidig mit maximaler Intransparenz so allmählich einvernehmlich in die offensichtlich von beiden Seiten als politisch bequem bzw. notwendig befunde Zielgerade ein.

Wo ist denn bloß das nicht abbaubare Mesitylen so schnell hin verschwunden? Hokus Pokus, simsallabim, dreimal schwarzer Kater...

Und, wohin sind eigentlich Greenp*ss, WWF, DUH abgetaucht bzw. warum veranlassen die nicht eigene Untersuchungen?


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. August 2022)

Bei aller berechtigter Emotionalität bleibt nur das Abwarten, bis fundierte wissenschaftliche Analysen die entsprechenden Ergebnisse liefern.

Die sich stellenden Politiker reflektieren auch nur Vermutungen basierend auf Teilergebnissen.

Der Schaden ist entstanden und wird wissenschaftlich analysiert.

Man wartet also gezwungenermaßen auf
Ergebnisse.

R. S.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. August 2022)

Debilofant schrieb:


> Die Polen fahndeten jetzt nach 300 Stoffen. „Sie haben angegeben, dass sie jetzt auch gezielt nach Insektiziden im Wasser und in den Fischen suchen“, sagte Vogel. „Von unserer Seite wird natürlich auch vom Landeslabor und von anderen beteiligten Laboren untersucht, was auch nur zu untersuchen ist.“
> 
> 
> Nach Einschätzung des Umweltministers gibt es mehr als nur eine Ursache für das Fischsterben. Die Dürre und die geringe Wasserführung hätten ziemlich sicher einen Anteil daran. Tatsächlich sei das gesamte Ökosystem der Oder geschädigt. „Deswegen denken wir, dass wir auch nicht eine Katastrophe haben, die innerhalb von einem halben Jahr durch Wiederbesiedlung mit Fischen gelöst werden kann.“
> ...


Joa, so könnten sie es machen. Eine "Verkettung von unglücklichen Umständen", die Polen müssten maximal 1 Bauern als "Bauernopfer" hergeben, und alle können ihren Urlaub fortsetzen . Keine Bedrohung der Bevölkerung, und hey, da die Oder nun eh ersma platt ist, könnten wir auch über den Ausbau reden. Ist ja nun kein besonders schützenswerter Lebensraum mehr  .


----------



## Vanner (15. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Der Schaden ist entstanden und wird wissenschaftlich analysiert.
> 
> Man wartet also gezwungenermaßen auf
> Ergebnisse.



Da bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher, ob da wahre Ergebnisse bei rum kommen. 


Debilofant schrieb:


> Die Dürre und die geringe Wasserführung hätten ziemlich sicher einen Anteil daran.



Schöner Versuch, Leute, die sich mit den Pegelständen der Oder zu dieser Jahreszeit eh nicht auskennen, auf eine falsche Fährte zu bringen. 
Die werden sich schon alles schöne reden, nur nicht der Wahrheit ins Auge blicken. 
Das schon in Polen nachgewiesene Mesitylen wird sich wohl in Luft aufgelöst haben, wasserverdünnbar ist es ja nicht.


----------



## schlotterschätt (15. August 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> "Moskwa sagte weiter, Wasserproben hätten *einen erhöhten Sauerstoffgehalt ergeben*, was für die Sommerperiode und den niedrigen Wasserstand ungewöhnlich sei. Möglicherweise sei es zu einem Oxidierungsprozess des Wassers gekommen. Dies könne darauf hindeuten, dass das Fischsterben möglicherweise keine natürliche Ursache habe" (Quelle: msn)
> Möglicherweise...


Ick hab hier mal die Rohdaten von Hohenwutzen. Also so dolle is dit nich mit dem sauren Stoff, gerade mal 2mg/l höher am 1. Aujust. Merkwürdigerweise hat wohl die janze Apparatur vom 6. bis 9. August gestreikt.

https://undine.bafg.de/oder/guetemessstellen/oder_mst_hohenwutzen.html

Hier is mal noch 'n Nachtrag von Frankfurt/Oder. Da ist der Sauerstoffgehalt am 8.8. von 5 auf 12 mg/l hoch gegangen. Alle anderen Werte sind da auch hoch gegangen.

https://undine.bafg.de/oder/guetemessstellen/oder_mst_frankfurt.html


----------



## bonobo (15. August 2022)

Aus der Ferne betrachtet liegen mir zur Zeit folgende Infos vor...

Am 07.08.22 kam eine kleine Flutwelle (30 cm) in Frankfurt/Oder an, die auf einen rekordverdächtigen Niedrigpegelstand von nur einem Meter traf
die ersten toten Fische traten am 09. oder 10.08.22 auf
betroffen sind Fische, Muscheln und Krebse
Wasserproben finden bisher keine Giftstoffe in hohen Konzentrationen bzw. nur punktuell
Quecksilber und Schwermetalle werden bereits (von polnischer Seite) ausgeschlossen
die extrem hohe „Kopfgeldprämie“ bringt keinen Verursacher an den Galgen
*Lasst mich mal laut denken/schreiben…*

Ein Zusammenhang mit der kleinen „Flutwelle“ scheint wahrscheinlich. Bei einer Vergiftung wären die Fische doch umgehend (07.08.22) kieloben getrieben, oder? Viel mehr denke ich, dass hier ein langer Überlebenskampf stattfand.

Ist die Sterblichkeit aufgrund von Gasübersättigung möglich? Hier durch Sauerstoffeintrag durch die Flutwelle? In Norwegen gab es Untersuchungen zu Gasübersättigungen…(wirklich mal lesen)

https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00506-020-00655-y

https://link.springer.com/content/pdf/10.1007/s00506-020-00655-y.pdf

Gasübersättigungen führen zur Gasblasenkrankheit. Schon der Begriff Krankheit gibt Auskunft, dass der sofortige Tod nicht eintritt, was den Zeitabstand von Flut und Ableben erklären könnte.

https://www.fischlexikon.eu/fischlexikon/krankheiten/krankheiten.php?krankheit=gasblasenkrankheit

Fische können im Normalfall einer Gasübersättigung ausweichen, indem sie tiefer schwimmen. Aber nicht bei diesem Pegelstand.
Weitere Indizien für eine Gasübersättigung sind, dass die Labore keine schwerwiegenden Belastungen finden, der Sauerstoffgehalt zudem extrem hoch lag.
Fischverwerter wie Vögel, Otter, Füchse fehlen auf der „Todesliste“.

Wassertrinker wie Wildschweine, Rehe, Hasen, Hunde und Katzen haben mit Sicherheit nachdem 07.08.22 Oderwasser zu sich genommen. Gäbe es hier Opfer, hätten sich die Medien draufgestürzt. Die Nummer lässt man in der Branche nicht liegen.

Ich will noch nicht vom Worst case ausgehen. Ich bin kein Limnologe, Chemiker und auch kein Biologe. In diesem Fall hoffe ich aber, dass ich nicht korrigiert werden muss.  Vielleicht gibt meine These auch ein wenig Hoffnung für eine schnelle Wiederbelebung der Oder.

PS: Ich werde meinen Urlaub in drei Wochen am Oderhaff nicht absagen. Dann halt mal ohne Angel.


----------



## schlotterschätt (15. August 2022)

bonobo 

Interessante Überlegung ! Leider kann ick die norwegische Untersuchung mangels ausländisch Kenntnisse nicht lesen. Aber ick hab hier mal 'ne Tabelle rausgesucht, wat unsere Flossenträger an maximalen Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser so abkönnen.

https://www.fgg-elbe.de/files/Download-Archive/Fachberichte/Sauerstoffhaushalt/08FischO2toleranz.pdf

Blätterste mal bis Seite 14 und da steht dann, das die adulten also ausjewachsenen Fische bis 30mg/l durchaus vertragen, erst über 35mg/l wird's wohl langsam enge.
Ja und von diesen Werten war die Brühe in der Oder ja noch weiiiit entfernt.
Ick wünsche Dir 'n schönen Urlaub !


----------



## bonobo (15. August 2022)

Ja der Link hat ne Macke. Wenn Du diesen kopierst  und im neuen Tab einfügst, sollte es klappen. Ist dann auch auf deutsch. Vielleicht kann ein Mod diesen ändern. Da stoße ich an meine technischen Grenzen.
In der Untersuchung wird vom gesamten Gaseintrag geschrieben, also Sauerstoff + xy.


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. August 2022)

Wenn ich deinen Link benutze erscheint das im Computer:

Gasübersättigung in Flüssen? Messung, Ursachen und Auswirkungen – Ein internationales Forschungsprojekt untersucht Verbreitung und Umwelteffekte​
Evtl. durchs Handy bei dir etwas anders?


----------



## ratzfatzab (15. August 2022)

bonobo schrieb:


> Vögel, Otter, Füchse fehlen auf der „Todesliste“.
> 
> Wassertrinker wie Wildschweine, Rehe, Hasen, Hunde und Katzen haben mit Sicherheit nachdem 07.08.22 Oderwasser zu sich genommen. Gäbe es hier Opfer, hätten sich die Medien draufgestürzt. Die Nummer lässt man in der Branche nicht liegen.


stimmt schon, aber der Vergleich "hinkt" ein bisschen: Der Fisch schwimmt nun mal in der (vermeintlich giftigen) Brühe herum und inhaliert sie sozusagen. Wassertrinker machen einen Bogen um stinkendes Gesöff und suchen sich etwas anderes.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. August 2022)

bonobo : Sehr interessante Theorie. Was meines Wissens nach dagegen spricht ist, dass auch Muscheln betroffen sind. Zumindest mir ist nicht bekannt, dass Muscheln hier anfällig sind. Trotzdem ein sehr interessanter Aspekt. Bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse. Ich verstehe ja immer noch nicht, wie man sich die gemessenen erhöhten Quecksilberwerte erklärt. Sind das Altlasten? Irgendwie will darüber gerade niemand reden


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. August 2022)

Anmerkung: der Link wegen der Gasübersättigung hat bonobo als PDF zugefügt. Steht direkt unter dem anderen Link.


----------



## Debilofant (15. August 2022)

@ bonobo: Ich bin wie wohl so ziemlich alle hier auch kein ausgebildeter Biologe oder Chemieexperte, aber der Erklärungsansatz mit der Gasübersättigung dürfte auch m.E. nicht (allein) tragen. Das mit den Muscheln wurde schon genannt, und es sind inzwischen mehrfach auch verendete Biber gemeldet bzw. dokumentiert worden, aktuell in einem rbb-Artikel (wohl Lebus) erwähnt bzw. auf Video festgehalten (Schwedt).

Zitat: "Auch andere Tierarten in der Oder betroffen

Während die Ursachenforschung also noch Zeit braucht, wird klar, dass neben den Fischen, die seit Tagen in riesigen Mengen tot auf der Oder treiben, auch andere Tiere von der Naturkatastrophe betroffen sind. "Tatsächlich ist das gesamte Ökosystem der Oder beschädigt worden", sagt Axel Vogel und gibt eine düstere Prognose ab: "Wir haben hier eine Katastrophe, die nicht durch eine Wiederbesiedlung mit Fischen in einem halben Jahr gelöst werden kann. Das braucht lange Zeiträume. Es lägen unter anderem tote Muscheln am Ufer, berichtet Vogel. Bundesumweltministerin Lemke erklärte im Morgenmagazin, dass es auch vereinzelte Informationen zu anderen betroffenen Tierarten gebe. Unter anderem sei ein *toter Biber* gefunden worden."

Quelle: https://www.rbb24.de/studiofrankfur...umweltkatastrophe-suche-ursachen-lemke-v.html

toter Biber bei Schwedt ab Minute 7:10:





Da Biber keine Fische fressen und auch das Wasser nicht zum Atmen brauchen, dürfte sich da irgendeine direkte Gifteinwirkung vollziehen. Auf dem Video aus Schwedt ist auch noch ein verendeter Fischreiher zu sehen.

Einen derzeit wohl in Abklärung sich befindenden Erklärungsansatz liefert derzeit ein polnisches Video, das sich die Werte der Messstation bei FFO etwas genauer angesehen hat und mir zumindest nicht ganz abwegig erscheint, nachdem ich mich auch mal etwas genauer mit dem Phänomen Blaualgen bzw. den Stichwörtern "*Cyanobakterielle Toxine*" befasst habe:














						Cyanobakterielle Toxine
					

Diese für Mensch und Tier potentiell tödlichen Giftstoffe von Photosynthese treibenden Bakterien verseuchen immer wieder die Wasserstellen von Wildtieren ...




					www.spektrum.de
				




Ganz auffällig war bei den Messwerten von FFO ja der abrupte Abfall der Stickstoff-Nitrat-Kurve, was ggf. durch einige Blaualgenarten (es gibt wohl um die 2000 verschiedene) sich erklären ließe, welche die Eigenschaft "Stickstofffixierung" aufweisen:

Zitat: "_Viele Cyanobakterien können Stickstofffixierung betreiben: Sie wandeln in Heterozysten elementaren Stickstoff (N2) in Ammonium (NH4+) um._":





						Cyanobakterien
					

Cyanobakterien Cyanobacteria   Systematik Klassifikation: Lebewesen Domäne: Bakterien (Bacteria) Stamm: Cyanobakterien (Cyanobacteria) Klasse:



					www.bionity.com
				











						Cyanobakterien - Stickstofffixierer im Ozean
					

Das Phytoplankton setzt sich aus verschiedenen Algenarten zusammen. Diese pflanzlichen Organismen wandeln durch Photosynthese anorganische Verbindungen in Biomasse um und stehen daher als sogenannte Primärproduzenten am Anfang der Nahrungskette im Benguela-Ökosystem. Eine bedeutende und...



					www.podcampus.de
				




Sauerstofffreisetzung ließe sich wohl auch plausibel durch Photosynthese erklären, solange die Blaualgen nicht im Absterben begriffen sind (dann Sauerstoffzehrung bzw. -mangel):

Zitat: "Vor etwa 2,5 Milliarden Jahren veränderten die sich massenhaft im Wasser verbreitenden Vorläufer der heutigen Cyanobakterien die Lebensbedingungen auf der Erde entscheidend. Sie nutzten das Sonnenlicht zur Photosynthese und setzten als Abfallprodukt Sauerstoff (O2) frei."






						Blaualgen
					






					www.biologie-seite.de
				





			https://msgiv.brandenburg.de/sixcms/media.php/9/Handlungsempfehlung_Blaualgen-Massenentwicklungen_20200520.pdf
		


Anstieg des pH-Werts:

Zitat: "Bereits Ende Mai ereichten die oberflächlichen Wassertemperaturen 20 °C. Im Un-
tersuchungszeitraum wurden die *höchsten Wassertemperaturen mit 26,4 °C Anfang
August gemessen. In dieser anhaltenden Schönwetterperiode* äußerten sich die je-
weiligen trophischen Zustände der einzelnen Gewässer mit Sauerstoffsättigungsindi-
ces über 200 % (16 Seen, Anhang 3), in einem See sogar bis 460 %. *Der pH-Wert stieg in solchen Gewässern meist über pH 9,0 an*"



			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjRrYenz8n5AhVCOXoKHbHTB_8QFnoECAgQAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fpudi.lubw.de%2Fdetailseite%2F-%2Fpublication%2F30686-H%25C3%25A4ufigkeit__Ursachen__toxikologische_Relevanz_sowie_Ma%25C3%259Fnahmen_zur_Abwehr_und_Reduzierung_von_Massene.pdf&usg=AOvVaw30MrhkRboBXetxDd_xFpTq
		


Ganz allgemein zur von Art zu Art unterschiedlichen bzw. ggf. auch für Säuger bei entsprechender Dosis tödlichen Toxitität:








						Cyanobakterielle Toxine
					

Diese für Mensch und Tier potentiell tödlichen Giftstoffe von Photosynthese treibenden Bakterien verseuchen immer wieder die Wasserstellen von Wildtieren ...




					www.spektrum.de
				




Blaualgen und Angeln mit Darstellung der gängigsten Probleme:








						Blaualge: So beeinflusst sie Angeln und Umwelt! – BLINKER
					

In sehr heißen Sommern werden Badeseen und -strände häufig gesperrt. Der Grund dafür ist oft die Blaualge! Wir erklären euch die Besonderheiten dieser Bakterie, erläutern die Gefahren für Mensch und Tier sowie natürlich die Auswirkungen auf das Angeln und das Gewässer.




					www.blinker.de
				




So, und wie kommen Unmengen von ggf. hochtoxischen Blaualgen in die Oder? M.E. landet man hierbei zwingend wieder bei dem gestern dementierten Öffnen einer Ende Juli mit Blaualgen verseuchten Staustufe und insoweit dann bei behördlichem Handeln auf polnischer Seite. Dazu muss man wissen, dass Jahr für Jahr irgendwann zwischen zumeist August-September die sog. "Entengrütze" die Oder hinuntertreibt, Unmengen an Wasserlinsen und Pflanzenresten aus Nebengewässern bzw. Staustufen, die meist über 1-2 Wochen das Angeln rein physisch unmöglich gemacht haben, weil die ganze Wasseroberfläche davon bedeckt war/ist. Also richtig große Mengen. Es ist daher zumindest Standard bei den Polen, diesen Wasserlinsenteppich im Laufe des Jahres einmal die Oder herunterzuschicken. Warum sollen die also nicht eine ihrer Staustufen wegen hochsommerlicher Blaualgenplage geöffnet haben, die dummerweise zu den selten hochtoxischen Varianten gehört haben?

Wie gesagt, das ist auch nur ein ganz grobes Brainstorming, was auf polnischer Seite wohl von Experten unter Einbeziehung von Kadaverproben derzeit noch überprüft wird und zumindest einen Teil des Gift-Cocktails entschlüsseln könnte.


----------



## Blueser (15. August 2022)

Eine vom Menschen verursachte Umweltkatastrophe als Naturkatastrophe zu bezeichnen, hat irgendwas Anstößiges...


----------



## Debilofant (15. August 2022)

Unter dem zuletzt verlinkten polnischen Video befanden sich auch noch zwei sehr interessante Verlinkungen.

Der 1. Link ist eine nachlesbare und somit auch übersetzbare Auswertung der Messdiagramme von FFO, mit folgendem nach Google ins Deutsche übersetzten Zwischenfazit, Zitat:

"_Die wahrscheinlichste Hypothese, die in neueren Beiträgen artikuliert wurde, weist auf einen möglichen Zufluss / Abfluss von "bereiten" Cyanobakterienblüten hin, die durch stehendes / langsam fließendes Wasser erzeugt werden, das sich durch eine Welle die Oder hinunter bewegt._ "






						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				




Der 2. Link hat den *Gleiwitzer Kanal* noch weiter südöstlich von Opole im Visir, der wohl schon *Ende JUNI 2022* entsprechend verseucht gewesen und tote Fische in entsprechender Brühe aufgewiesen haben soll:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=577771417427411
			












						Gleiwitzer Kanal – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Debilofant (15. August 2022)

Auch nach diesen Artikeln rückt der Gleiwitzer Kanal (mit) ins Visir der Ursachenaufklärung (neben einem Kanal bei Olawa mit Mesitylen):









						Umweltkatastrophe: Tonnen toter Fische in der Oder
					

Es handelt sich um eine Umweltkatastrophe von gewaltigem Ausmaß, deren Ursache bisher nicht geklärt und deren volles Ausmaß noch nicht abzusehen ist.



					www.wsws.org
				












						Polnische Regierung beordert Soldaten an die verseuchte Oder - Nachrichten aus Polen
					

Fischsterben an der Oder - Bereits 28 Tonnen tote Fische in den polnischen Anrainer-Regionen eingesammelt - Vertuschungsstrategie der Regierung




					www.infopol.press


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. August 2022)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Hier is mal noch 'n Nachtrag von Frankfurt/Oder. Da ist der Sauerstoffgehalt am 8.8. von 5 auf 12 mg/l hoch gegangen. Alle anderen Werte sind da auch hoch gegangen.
> 
> https://undine.bafg.de/oder/guetemessstellen/oder_mst_frankfurt.html


Gut nochmal rein zu schauen. Hab am späten nachmittag noch gestutzt, als Schlotti den Nachtrag mit den Werten von Frankfurt/O rein gesetzt hat.
Sauerstoff hoch, gleichzeitig Nitrat 60 % runter ? Konnte ich mir als Laie überhaupt nicht erklären, nach meinem Verständnis ist das ja eine schlagartige, starke Verbesserung der Wasserqualität. 
Aber so, mit diesen komplexen Vorgängen im Zyklus dieser Bakterien, wird eher ein Schuh draus. Ist zwar immer noch scheixxe, aber in jedem Fall reparabler als irgendein Chemieunfall in Verbindung mit Schwermetallen.


----------



## ratzfatzab (16. August 2022)

Aber -mal im Ernst: schwer vorstellbar, dass man seit mindestens einer Woche in den Wasserproben nicht auch eine entsprechende Menge dieser Algenblüten gefunden hätte. Erst recht auf der polnischen Seite, wenn man mit einem entsprechenden Fund dort haftungstechnisch aus dem Schneider wäre.
Sicher, nichts ist unmöglich aber an eine natürliche Ursache für 100 Tonnen toten Fisch mag ich noch nicht glauben


----------



## Debilofant (16. August 2022)

@ ratzfatzab:
Das mit den Blaualgen ist ja zunächst einmal ein möglicher Rückschluss aus der Analyse der nur ein paar wenige Grundparameter darstellenden Messwerte von FFO. Damit ist allerdings nicht gesagt, dass kein anderes Gift schon kurz zuvor/zugleich im Oderwasser sich befand, welches sich ggf. überhaupt nicht in den Messwerten von FFO bemerkbar gemacht haben könnte bzw. erfassbar gewesen wäre, sprich es ist mit Sicherheit kein zwingend monokausaler Erklärungsansatz (also ggf. Giftcocktail). In den verlinkten Quellen wird ja auch weiterhin Mesitylen aus einem etwas flussabwärts mündenden Kanal bei Olawa erwähnt bzw. war der Gleiwitzer Kanal wohl auch mit irgendwelchen anderen Schadstoffeinleitungen belastet (im Videobeitrag ist so ein tropfendes Rohr und auch ein Plastekanister zu sehen).

Eine riesige Blaualgenmenge stützt aber letztlich die These, dass große zuvor kaum fließende/stehende Wassermengen eingeleitet wurden, die sich nicht auf ein spontanes Regenereignis zurückführen lassen, wie zuletzt von polnischer Seite zu behaupten versucht. Damit lässt sich die Spur, woher die toxische Gesamtmischung stammt, zumindest besser zurückverfolgen/eingrenzen, wenngleich halt mehrere Kanäle/Staustufen in Frage kommen bzw. womöglich erst im Zusammenwirken zu den fatalen Folgen für die Oder geführt bzw. sich aufaddiert haben könnten. Im ungünstigsten Fall könnte es sich bei der Einleitung der doch erheblichen Wassermengen mit hoher Blaualgenbelastung auch nur schon um den Versuch der Schadensminimierung gehandelt haben (Spülwelle), die dann alles nur noch schlimmer bzw. intransparenter gemacht haben könnte, nachdem womöglich zuvor schon weiter flussabwärts (z.B. Olawa) eine Gefahrenlage anderer Art/Herkunft in der Oder entstanden war.

Das bekommen wir hier vom Schreibtisch aus natürlich nicht abschließend aufgedröselt und abgeklärt, aber auf alle Fälle scheint mir da eine Fährte aufgezeigt worden zu sein, die weiterzuverfolgen ich für durchaus sinnvoll erachte.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. August 2022)

Was ich so eine Sauerei find ist, dass die Polen es schon 2 Wochen vorher wussten und die Fresse einfach nicht aufgemacht haben. Zum Kotzen!!!

Ich spare mir weitere Ausflüche sonst heißt es hinterher noch ich sei Rassist...


----------



## steffen78 (16. August 2022)

Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst das dieses Wissen um das Fischsterben zwei wochen lang isoliert in Polen geblieben ist ...?! Bei der heutigen medialen vernetzung kann man keinen pups lassen ohne das es jeder weiß, aber das soll verborgen gelieben sein... nein auch hier in Deutschland haben das Leute gewusst und haben versäumt zu handeln! 
Vielleicht sollten wir Menschen bevor wir anfangen das Weltklima zu retten ersteinmal vor unserer Haustür anfangen...


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. August 2022)

Ein toter Nager und ein toter Fischreiher. 

Das kann auch was natürliches sein und taugt nicht als Beweis. 

Die Fische sind tot. 
Wenn die zukünftigen Wasseranalysen
"lebenswerte" Ergebnisse liefern, wird sich 
Das Leben auch wieder ansiedeln. 
Die Natur findet einen Weg. 

Bin sehr gespannt auf die Untersuchungsergebnisse. 

R. S.


----------



## steffen78 (16. August 2022)

Nein das kann nicht natürlich sein! Nicht so. Wenn fischsterben wegen Algen oder Sauerstoff oder ähnlichen auftritt dann erwischt es die fischarten nacheinander (jenachdem wie gut die jeweilige Art damit zurecht kommt...) und nicht alle auf einmal. Diese größenordnung ist menschlich verursacht


----------



## pulpot (16. August 2022)

In einem anderen Forum wurde die Vermutung geäussert, dass aufgrund der zunächst nachgewiesenen Chemikalien(Trimethylbenzol) und Schwermetalle(HG) jetzt aber scheinbar von oben verordneten Funkstille/Nachweisprobleme evtl. Frackingversuche der Polen dahinterstecken. Fakt ist in Polen liegen sehr große Schiefergasvorkommen (wie auch in Niedersachsen/NRW) und die politischen Lage weckt da bestimmt Begehrlichkeiten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. August 2022)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Nein das kann nicht natürlich sein! Nicht so. Wenn fischsterben wegen Algen oder Sauerstoff oder ähnlichen auftritt dann erwischt es die fischarten nacheinander (jenachdem wie gut die jeweilige Art damit zurecht kommt...) und nicht alle auf einmal. Diese größenordnung ist menschlich verursacht


Naja, es geht ja nicht um ein langsam wachsendes Ereignis, sondern um das vermeintliche öffnen einer Staustufe wo sich die Algensuppe gesammelt hat. Und das während einer Hochtemperaturphase, die ohnehin schon schwierig für die meisten Organismen ist.
Erinnert mich an das "Spülen" einer veralteten Kläranlage bei uns. Die steht bei km 7 von 40. Findet das bei hohem Wasserstand und kaltem Wetter statt, passiert gar nix. Machen sie es im Sommer oder noch schlimmer, passierts unkontrolliert bspw. durch ganz viel Regen, endets mit Fischsterben. Von der Dauerbelastung für 33 km Flußlauf red' ich mal gar nicht, eigentlich ein Unding in einem angeblich so modernen Land.


----------



## Debilofant (16. August 2022)

@ steffen78: Zu der Frage, wer wusste wann hier in Deutschland (ansatzweise) Bescheid habe ich gestern im Rahmen eines Heimattelefonats per Dorf-/Buschfunk auch Hinweise bekommen, dass es auch hier in Deutschland nicht, sagen wir mal, optimal angelaufen ist, sich der Lage bewusst zu werden, wobei es aber immer ein Leichtes ist, das im Nachhinein zu kritisieren, denn hinterher sind dann halt alle schlauer. Auf der Suche nach entsprechenden Indizen, dass es wohl sogar schon früher, aber eben bei weitem noch nicht so massiv, sondern schleichend losgegangen sein dürfte, kann man ja mal 'nen Blick in die heute am 16.08.2022 ergänzte Allgemeinverfügung vom Landkreis Barnim riskieren und seine Rückschlüsse daraus ziehen, was den Zeitpunkt des zumindest mutmaßlichen Beginns/Eintreffens der ersten Problemsoßenladungen und des rechtzeitigen Schließens aller Oderbruchzuflüsse angeht, Zitat:

"Auch von der Verwertung von tiefgefrorenen Fischen, die *in den vergangenen drei Wochen* aus der Oder gewonnen wurden, wird dringend abgeraten."

Quelle: https://www.barnim.de/aktuelles/news-details/achtung-fischesterben-in-der-oder-update-16082022.html

@ Rheinspezi: Bitte richitg lesen - ich schrieb nicht von einem toten Biber, sondern bereits mehrfach gemeldeten Funden und habe lediglich exemplarisch auf die Schnelle zwei verfügbare Belege aus dem Netz mit drangehangen. Man findet entsprechende Statements inzwischen auch in einigen Berichten deutscher Tageszeitungen bzw. ÖRR-Seiten aus durchaus vertrauenswürdiger Quelle. Ich selbst habe in all den Jahren lediglich 1x einen toten Biber gefunden, der im Gegensatz zu den aktuell gemeldeten nicht *frisch* tot umgefallen war, sondern schon paar Tage länger halb verwest rumlag. Repräsentative Datenerhebungen nebst Veröffentlichung sollte und darf man insoweit in der noch akuten Situation im Übrigen wohl auch kaum erwarten.

Ansonsten habe ich noch zwei weitere, jeweils schon 3 Monate (!) alte polnische Videos vom Gleiwitzer Kanal gefunden, der also schon *Anfang/Mitte Mai 2022* ganz offenbar multipel kontaminiert und somit wohl eine tickende, bei der Hitze weiter vor sich hin gammelnde Zeitbombe war. Alarm geschlagen hatten auch hier jeweils Angler. Ich hoffe, es wird zügig geklärt, ob diese Kloake oder auch nur ein wesentlicher Teil dieses immerhin 41 km (!) langen Kunstgewässerbaus jetzt zuletzt in die Oder geflossen ist.


----------



## Debilofant (16. August 2022)

Gerade vor ein paar Stunden/Minuten ist jeweils ganz frisch veröffentlicht worden, dass auch Wissenschaftler vom Berliner Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei und vom Helmholtz-Zentrum für Umweltforschung in Magdeburg die von mir gestern grob skizzierte "(Blau)Algentheorie" als Ansatz zur weiteren Aufklärung derzeit für am wahrscheinlichsten halten. Allerdings scheint mir der Welleneffekt samt der hierfür m.E. einzig in Frage kommenenden Zuführung von großen kontaminierten Mengen stehend/langsam fließenden Wassers im Bereich des Oberlaufs noch nicht ausreichend thematisiert worden zu sein. So die Betrachtungen zu einem der beiden gestern schon benannten Kanäle oder sogar beiden sich erhärten ließen, stehen die Chancen, dort weitere potenziell (mit)ursächliche Schadstoffe zu finden, wohl auch deutlich besser.









						Ministerium meldet keine auffälligen Metallwerte - Algentheorie macht die Runde
					

Was das massive Fischsterben in der Oder verursacht hat, ist noch nicht klar. Erste Resultate aus Brandenburg lassen nicht auf eine Quecksilber-Vergiftung schließen. Derweil bringen Forscher eine giftige Algenart als Ursache ins Gespräch.




					www.rbb24.de
				












						Fischsterben in der Oder: Was könnte das Massensterben der Fische ausgelöst haben? Es gibt einen neuen Hinweis
					

Die Ursache des Fischsterbens in der Oder ist noch immer nicht klar. Wissenschaftler haben nun eine neue Theorie, was ein wichtiger Auslöser gewesen sein könnte.




					www.moz.de


----------



## Debilofant (17. August 2022)

Nein, doch, oh! Wer hätte das gedacht bzw. auch nur erahnen können...









						Fischsterben in der Oder: Wasserproben in Polen ausgewertet – keine toxischen Stoffe im Wasser entdeckt
					

Wegen des massiven Fischsterbens in der Oder wurden Wasserproben entnommen, die nun ausgewertet werden. Laut der Regierung Polens sollen keine toxischen Substanzen entdeckt worden sein. Drei Hypothesen stehen im Raum.




					www.moz.de
				




Und wenn Sie nicht gestorben sind, analysieren sie auch noch morgen und übermorgen und überübermorgen, bis, ja vielleicht bis uns eine politisch korrekt ausgehandelte Ursache präsentiert wird. Bis dahin heißt es weiterhin: Bitte gehen Sie weiter, es gibt hier nichts und von uns Polen schon mal gar nichts zu sehen...


----------



## Debilofant (17. August 2022)

Noch 2 weitere Videos zum Gleiwitzer Kanal. Einmal wiederum von *Mitte Mai 2022 *mit dem expliziten Videotitel: "Wer vergiftet den Gleiwitzer Kanal?" und auch rein optisch mit dem cremebraunen und toten Fischen "garnierten" Schaumbelag vor einer Schleuse, der doch sehr an die Schaumflöckchen entlang der Oder erinnert. Das andere Video ist jetzt vor ein paar Tagen anlässlich des Fischsterbens in der Oder aufgrund entsprechenden Verursachungsverdachts veröffentlicht worden.











Aber offiziell haben in Polen weder die Behörden noch die verantwortlichen Politiker bis heute eine Ahnung, was los ist bzw. was die Katastrophe in der Oder ausgelöst haben könnte...


----------



## Altmarkfischer (17. August 2022)

Nun vermutet das Berliner Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei giftige Algen als Ursache:

Giftige Algenart soll das Fischsterben mit verursacht haben - Verband zweifelt


----------



## Altmarkfischer (17. August 2022)

Auf n-tv wird verkündet, dass eine giftige Alge Namens Prymnesium parvum identifiziert worden ist:

 Ursache für Fischsterben? Giftige Algenart in Oder identifiziert


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. August 2022)

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Auf n-tv wird verkündet, dass eine giftige Alge Namens Prymnesium parvum identifiziert worden ist:
> 
> Ursache für Fischsterben? Giftige Algenart in Oder identifiziert



Dazu muss man aber die komplette Geschichte erzählen: Diese Alge (Prymnesium parvum) ist eine Brackwasseralge, die sich nur durch unzulässige Salzeinleitung in die Oder stromaufwärts in erforderlichem Umfang verbreiten kann. Es bliebe also selbst bei dieser Ursache die Frage, wo der nachgewiesene erhöhte Salzgehalt in der Oder stammt. Die Einleitung muss ja, wenn die Algentheorie stammt, über einen längeren Zeitraum stattgefunden haben (oder noch stattfinden).


----------



## angler1996 (17. August 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dazu muss man aber die komplette Geschichte erzählen: Diese Alge (Prymnesium parvum) ist eine Brackwasseralge, die sich nur durch unzulässige Salzeinleitung in die Oder stromaufwärts in erforderlichem Umfang verbreiten kann. Es bliebe also selbst bei dieser Ursache die Frage, wo der nachgewiesene erhöhte Salzgehalt in der Oder stammt. Die Einleitung muss ja, wenn die Algentheorie stammt, über einen längeren Zeitraum stattgefunden haben (oder noch stattfinden).











						Prymnesium parvum – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




m.E. in Salz -und Süßwasser


----------



## Taxidermist (17. August 2022)

angler1996 , du hast schon gelesen, das diese Alge wenn im Süßwasser vorkommend, dann in Wasser mit einem hohen Mineralgehalt?


> am häufigsten in Ästuar- oder Meeresgewässern. Sie kann aber auch in Binnengewässern vorkommen, die einen relativ hohen Mineralgehalt aufweisen.


Diese Mineralien/Salze werden in der Wasserchemie mit Hilfe der Leitfähigkeit gemessen, damit ist dann auch nicht unbedingt Natriumchlorid gemeint.
So ist es dann auch an der Messstelle FFO gemessen worden, mit einem deutlichen Peak nach oben
.
Und hiermit ist der Haken, den du da meinst gefunden zu haben, keiner mehr!

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (17. August 2022)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Frankfurt an der Oder  | Startseite | LfU
> 
> 
> Webangebot des Landesamtes für Umwelt Brandenburg
> ...


Hier noch mal, für alle die versuchen das Haar in der Suppe zu finden!

Jürgen


----------



## schlotterschätt (17. August 2022)

Und der Herr liess über Polonia salzige Mineralien vom Himmel rieseln, auf das sich eine nahrhafte Brühe bilde, welche den Algen zu einem gar erquicklich Leben und gigantischer Fruchtbarkeit verhalf. Vergessen waren Mesitylen und Quecksilber die vom Leibhaftigen gesand worden waren um die Menschheit zu verwirren.
Alles war zufrieden mit des Rätsels Lösung und betrachtete es als Gottes Fügung, worauf die Herrschaft den betroffenen Untertanen sogleich treffliche Hülfe versprach wie den Unglücklichen vom Ahrtal.
Amen.
Hmmh, bin ick jetze Querdenker ?


----------



## Blueser (17. August 2022)

Übrigens war Jesus auch ein Querdenker ...


----------



## crashnorg (17. August 2022)

Noch etwas mehr Recherche.









						Tote Fische und geballte grüne Inkompetenz
					

Fischsterben in der Oder: Selbst polnische Behörden sprechen von Industrieunfall, während auf deutscher Seite verschiedene andere Ursachen genannt werden. Eine Spur führt nach Opole.




					www.heise.de


----------



## lustig (17. August 2022)

Hi,
googelt mal nach ,,Kohlekraftwerk Opole Unfall", da findet ihr viel Info zur möglichen Ursache der Schweinerei.


----------



## fordprefect (17. August 2022)

Ich poste es hier auch noch mal. Bisschen blöd, dass eszwei Themen dazu gibt.





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## Blueser (17. August 2022)

Mich beschleicht eine wage Ahnung: der Klimawandel ist daran schuld...


----------



## ollidi (17. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> der Klimawandel ist daran schuld...


Der hier aber nicht diskutiert wird.


----------



## fordprefect (18. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mich beschleicht eine wage Ahnung: der Klimawandel ist daran schuld...


Auch Hypothese des Experten:
Aufstauung der Oder
+ Hohe Temperaturen durch Klimawandel
+ Einleitung irgendwelcher Chemieabfälle
= Ideale Bedingung für exponentielles Giftalgenwachstum.

Das würde auch die Thematik mit der erlaubten Verklappung durch polnische Behörden erklären. Wahrscheinlich so tausendmal gemacht, ohne das es groß aufgefallen ist. Dann wurde die Erlaubnis wieder gegeben, weil ging ja immer gut. Aber diesmal waren die Bedingungen halt viel zu gefährlich dafür.
Aber das ist ne reine Spekulation meinerseits.


----------



## Debilofant (18. August 2022)

@ fordperfect:
Inzwischen ist ja mehrfach noch einmal ausdrücklich klargestellt worden, dass die Algen-Hypothese KEINE natürliche Erklärung darstellt. Neben der massiven Zuführung von Salzen, die sofern es eine direkte Einleitung in den Hauptstrom gegeben haben sollte, nach aktueller Einschätzung wohl über mindestens zwei Wochen kontinuierlich massiv erfolgt sein müsste, wird inzwischen zu Recht auch das Aufstauen der schnellfließenden Oder, obendrein im Oberlauf, als mitursächlich für das Algenwachstum ins Feld geführt, denn unter "Tümpelkonditionen" mit nahezu stehendem Wasser, das sich noch mehr und wesentlich schneller als der Hauptstrom erwärmt, können die dann erst so richtig prächtig gedeihen. Von daher landet man auch dann, wenn tatsächlich Algen-Toxine als sogar alleinige Todesursache festgestellt werden sollten, bei Gewässerverschmutzung, unverantwortlichem Gewässerausbau bzw. unverantwortlicher Flussregulierung und behördlicher/staatlicher Verantwortung. Im Übrigen rückt vor diesem Hintergrund laut aktuellen Einschätzungen auch der (Kali)Bergbau ins Visir der Ursachenermittlungen.

Dass hier sogar eine salzliebende Algenart gefunden wurde, bedeutet im Übrigen keinesfalls, dass diese vom Unterlauf dann sich aufsteigend verbreitet hätte, denn dann wäre das Fischsterben wohl in umgekehrter Reihenfolge stromauf zu beobachten gewesen. Der Großteil aller Algenarten soll sich unter normalen Bedingungen in geringen Mengen nahezu flächendeckend nachweisen lassen, bzw. wäre ein verstärkter Eintrag einer auf Salz angewiesenen Algenart in den Oberlauf u.a. durch Verschleppung aus dem Mündungsbereich durch Schiffsverkehr (Bordwand) oder Wasservögel ohne weiteres denkbar.

Ansonsten gibt es jeweils ohne Bezahlschranke zwei etwas ausführlichere Artikel zum aktuellen Stand der Erkenntnisse, insbesondere bzgl. Algenentstehung.









						Fischsterben in der Oder: Algenblüte oder Zementverklappung?
					

Noch immer ist nicht geklärt, wie es zu dem Fischsterben in der Oder kommen konnte. Es mehren sich aber die Hinweise, dass eine Alge die Ursache sein könnte – gepaart mit menschlichem Zutun.




					www.faz.net
				












						Theorie: Giftige Algen könnten Ursache für das Oder-Fischsterben sein
					

Noch immer ist nicht klar, was das Fischsterben in der Oder verursacht. Nun gibt es jedoch eine neue Theorie: Wissenschaftler vermuten, dass eine giftige Algenart die Ursache sein könnte.




					www.ndr.de


----------



## fordprefect (18. August 2022)

Debilofant : Ich sehe da keinen Widerspruch. Ist doch genau, was ich schrieb. Gift natürlich, aber Entstehung der Algenblüte durch menschliches Fehlverhalten verursacht. Das mit der Bezahlschranke ist mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Altmarkfischer (18. August 2022)

Die nächste Meldung zu den polnischen Vermutungen:

Polen-Vermutung zum Fischsterben - Papierfabrik soll tödliches Gift in die Oder gelassen haben


----------



## Altmarkfischer (18. August 2022)

Nächster Verdacht, ein Schlesischer Bergbau soll verantwortlich sein und große Mengen Salzwasser in die Oder geleitet haben:

Abwasser aus schlesischem Bergbau - Fischsterben in der Oder - jetzt gibt es einen neuen Verdacht


----------



## fordprefect (18. August 2022)

Ist schon spannend und traurig, was so alles auf den Tisch kommt, wenn man mal genau hin schaut.


----------



## geomas (18. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Ist schon spannend und traurig, was so alles auf den Tisch kommt, wenn man mal genau hin schaut.



Sind bislang eben nur alles Vermutungen, weil die Öffentlichkeit nach einem „Übeltäter lechzt” und nicht abwarten will, bis die Untersuchungen abgeschlossen sind. Da nehme ich mich selbst gar nicht aus.


----------



## lustig (18. August 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Sind bislang eben nur alles Vermutungen, weil die Öffentlichkeit nach einem „Übeltäter lechzt” und nicht abwarten will, bis die Untersuchungen abgeschlossen sind. Da nehme ich mich selbst gar nicht aus.


Der Übeltäter soll möglicherweise auch seitens der polnischen Regierung nicht gefunden werden. Auch die hohe Belohnung ist doch nur Schein.


----------



## schlotterschätt (18. August 2022)

Dit is nicht nur spannend und traurig dit is auch langsam komisch.
Sowohl in den "Qualitätsmedien" als auch in der jetzigen Stellungnahme des DAFV (da wird der Ort nicht benannt) tauchen immer nur die Wasserdaten von Frkf./O. mit den plötzlichen Sprüngen der relevanten Daten nach oben auf. Huiiiii, auf einmal war das Zeug plötzlich da.
Nun frage ick mich, jibbet in Polen keine Messstationen mit den gleichen Erhebungen wie bei uns oder messen die den Pegel mit'm Zollstock und kieken dann in einem Marmeladenglas nach, wie klar oder trübe dit Oderwasser ist ?
Anhand der Rückverfolgung der Messdaten müsste es doch möglich sein, zu welchem Zeitpunkt die Daten wie Sauerstoffgehalt, Nitrat, Leitfähigkeit und Chlorophyllgehalt bei unseren lieben Nachbarn den Weg auf der Skala nach oben begonnen haben. Infolge dessen könnte man evtl. auch die Region bestimmen wo die Misere ungefähr ihren Anfang nahm. Oder schmeißen die bei Nachbars die Daten gleich in den Papierkorb ?
Ick bin ja bloß 'n doofer Angler aber ick hab im Sommer, speziell im Aujust wenn die Welse besonders jut beissen, bevor ick dort zum angeln fuhr, vorher immer bei meiner Freundin Undine oder ihrem Macker LfU uff'n Sauerstoffjehalt der Oder jekiekt und wenn der unter 5mg/l lag, hab ick's seinlassen. 
Da müssten doch eigentlich auch Leute sitzen die da mal 'n Blick drauf schmeißen und diese Anomalien sehen. Zumal war in Hohenwutzen am 6., 7. und den halben 8.Aujust wohl keener zu Hause.
Von unseren sonst recht wortgewaltigen Politikern, wenn's um andere östliche Nachbarn geht, erwarte ick nüscht. Die schützen wohl eher polnische Befindlichkeiten und berücksichtigen unsere historische Dauerschuld ( Jaa, ick hör ja schon uff mit Pulletik )
Übrigens stand heute im lokalen "Generalanzeiger" das schon im Februar eine Bürgerinitiative aus der Ecke um Olawa mitgeteilt hat, das dort regelmäßig eine weiße Brühe aus der Papierbude in den Kanal (hat Verbindung zur Oder) geleitet wurde. Weder Polizei noch Ordnungsamt, Bürgermeister, Umweltinspektion oder Wasserbehörde hätten auf die Beschwerde reagiert. Immerhin erklärte der Vize-Generalstaatsanwalt am Mittwoch, das inzwischen 228 Zeugen angehört worden seien aber aus den bisherigen Aktivitäten geht nicht hervor, was die Ursache für das massive Fischsterben war.
Da fällt mir ein, Polen is doch eijentlich Ausland wa ? Also los, Annalena, lass mal 'n Brüller los !!!


----------



## ratzfatzab (18. August 2022)

Die FAZ schreibt, dass Warschau bereits Anfang August Bescheid wusste, auch darüber wer wann und in welcher Menge Salz einleitete. Nicht die Behörden stoppten die Einleitung, sondern die Firma selbst reagierte auf das Fischsterben und stoppte die "Verklappung". 

Artikel in der Faz


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. August 2022)

Laut Interview gestern mit einem Dr. X
(sorry, Name vergessen) im TV grenzt man nun wissenschaftlich systematisch ein, was
noch einige Zeit dauern kann. 

Ich finde diese Sachlichkeit ist absolut notwendig ; sich irrlichternd auf die ein oder
andere These zu stürzen inkl. unbewiesener Anschuldigungen und Vorwürfen bringt ausser "Stammtisch - Niveau" doch rein gar nix. 
Empören kann man sich, wenn es geklärt ist. 
Und ja, im schlechtesten Fall gibt es das Ergebnis, dass es ein eindeutiges Ergebnis nicht gibt. 
Ich persönlich hoffe, dass die "Algentheorie" bestätigt wird...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. August 2022)

Hört sich blöd an und ändert an der ganzen schrecklichen Lage nichts, aber mir ist ne Alge weitaus lieber als Quecksilber oder irgendeine andere, üble Chemiekeule. Wenn der Salzgehalt sich wieder normalisiert, was er ja tun sollte sofern die Pisser nicht weiter einleiten, geht die Alge kaputt und das Fischsterben hat hoffentlich bald ein Ende...


----------



## lustig (19. August 2022)

Es ist schon erschreckend wie leicht sich der Mensch mit einer menschengemachten Umweltkatastrophe abfindet. Vor dem Unglück war es ein lebendiger Fluss, voller Leben. Jetzt fließt er tot dahin. Es sind ja nicht nur Fische verendet. Das ganze Bio- Ökosystem im Fluss ist zusammengebrochen. Es war schon ein trauriger, leidvoller Anblick, die Oder leblos dahinfließen zu sehen.
Aber angeblich heilt die Zeit ja alle Wunden.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. August 2022)

Bis man da wirklich aktiv wurde ist mehr Zeit vergangen, als von Beginn der Pandemie irgend nen fragwürdigen Impfstoff aufn den Markt zu werfen. Das ist wirklich sehr erschreckend und sagt eigentlich schon alles...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. August 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hört sich blöd an und ändert an der ganzen schrecklichen Lage nichts, aber mir ist ne Alge weitaus lieber als Quecksilber oder irgendeine andere, üble Chemiekeule. Wenn der Salzgehalt sich wieder normalisiert, was er ja tun sollte sofern die Pisser nicht weiter einleiten, geht die Alge kaputt und das Fischsterben hat hoffentlich bald ein Ende...


Du hast sicher Recht, dass es beruhigender ist, wenn sich die Alge als Ursache herausstellt, als wenn es Quecksilber gewesen wäre, aber trotzdem wird die Oder laut Aussagen von Biologen 15 Jahre (!!) für die Erholung brauchen. Das ist eine Menge.

Worauf ich immer noch keine Antwort gelesen habe: Waren die erhöhten Quecksilberwerte, die angeblich gemessen wurden, nun doch nicht vorhanden oder "schon immer so" (was auch Fragen aufwerfen würde)?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. August 2022)

Auf Aussagen von sogenannten "Experten" geb ich schon lange nichts mehr. Mit Panikmache und Schlagzeilen verdienen die Ihre Brötchen.

Wenn dem tatsächlich so ist, dann prost Mahlzeit...


----------



## Debilofant (19. August 2022)

@ fordperfect:
Richtig, war kein Widerspruch, sondern nur eine zusätzliche Bekräftigung bzw. nochmals glasklare Betonung meinerseits, dass bei der Algenblüte auch aus Sicht des IGB nicht von einer "natürlichen" Ursache auszugehen sei.

@ geomas & Rheinspezie:
Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber bei Euren beiden Plädoyers pro Abwarten und Tee trinken kam mir unweigerlich das folgende, gerade aus der Zone sicherlich noch einigen in sehr unangenehmer Erinnerung gebliebene Zitat in den Sinn: "_Ruhe ist die erste Bürgerpflicht_!"

Man kann das für sich selbst so halten, sollte sich m.E. aber hüten, es vor dem Hintergrund einer solchen Katastrophe und dem von Anfang an hüben wie drüben sich mehr oder weniger abzeichnenden Behördenversagen und einem alles andere als vorbildlichen Krisenmanagement durch politisch Verantwortliche auch von allen anderen einzufordern, denn das war und ist eines der Markenzeichen repressiver Staatsformen! Hierzulande gibt es Pressefreiheit mit den Möglichkeiten investigativer Recherchen und für das "Fußvolk" oder gar den "Stammtisch" immerhin noch eine ebenso unverbrüchlich von Verfassungs wegen garantierte Meinungsfreiheit! Es handelt sich in beiden Fällen um unverzichtbare Grundrechte und tragende Säulen eines demokratischen Systems, um nicht vielleicht auch irgendwann polnische Verhältnisse in Sachen Demokratie und Rechtsstaat zu bekommen (gestern kam u.a. die Meldung, dass die persönlichen Kontaktdaten aller polizeilich bislang in Polen vernommenen Zeugen, wohl ca. 230 bislang, illegal veröffentlicht wurden, um, ja um vielleicht so etwas wie einen generalpräventive Einschüchterung zu erzielen?!). Wir leben nicht in einem Obrigkeitsstaat und manchmal muss man der Obrigkeit Beine machen bzw. passiert viel zu oft ohne öffentlichen Druck entschieden zu wenig.

Es dürfte doch unbestreitbar sein, dass mit zunehmendem Zeitablauf die Aufklärungschancen nicht besser werden. Dass etwa die Analyse der Wasserproben sich hüben wie drüben zieht wie ein Kaugummi, liegt zwar in der Tat zum einen an der Komplexität der Materie und der Vielzahl an potenziell als ursächlich in Betracht kommenden Substanzen, aber auf deutscher Seite gab und gibt es darüber hinaus schlicht ein Problem mit fehlkalkulierten Laborkapazitäten und auf polnischer Seite offenkundig in Sachen Aufklärungswillen. Ich sprach schon vor Tagen von einem Pokerspiel, und siehe da, erst nachdem von deutscher Seite aus als eine mögliche Ursache eine Algenblüte offen auf den Tisch gelegt wurde, kam nur wenig später plötzlich auch aus Polen doch noch ein entsprechender Algenbefund, nachdem man erst kurz zuvor noch als Zwischenresultat der auch dort schleppend verlaufenden Analysen keinerlei toxischen Befund meinte verkünden zu können. Gestern stand in einer polnischen Zeitung und auch in der FAZ, dass die polnische Regierung etwa von den massiven Salzeinleitungen schon Anfang August Kenntnis hatte und vor diesem Hintergrund einer der polnischen Minister bereits der Lüge überführt sei.

Bezüglich giftiger Algen kursierten etwa im Internet schon wesentlich früher (als in der Presse oder gar von offizieller Seite aus verlautbart) fundierte Analysen der Messdaten von etwa FFO seit dem 07.08.2022. Sicher, da brauchts schon ein wenig Medienkompetenz, um groben Unfug von ernstzunehmenden Hinweisen zu unterscheiden, aber durch genau so etwas entsteht der nötige Druck auf die Verantwortlichen, die Angelegenheit zügig und hoffentlich vollständig aufzuarbeiten!

Und, ich und auch viele andere, auch Fachleute, sind da auch in Anbetracht der auch mir selbst plausibel erscheinenden Algenthese (zu der ich noch vor Presseveröffentlichung im Übrigen hier eine nachlesbare Plausibilitätsbetrachtung beigesteuert habe) der Meinung, dass da noch mehr giftiges Zeug im Spiel war/ist. Inzwischen fällt ja nahezu völlig unter den Tisch, dass es gleich zu Beginn der Katastrophe oder während der Uferberäumungen mehrere voneinander unabhängige Augenzeugenberichte gab, die von einem Lösungsmittelgestank bzw. von nach Desinfektionsmittel riechendem Wasser berichtet haben. Letzteres kann zumindest ich mir nicht durch die Algen erklären.

Von daher ist es wichtig, dass Presse und Öffentlichkeit, wozu auch so ein Nischenforum wie das AB zählt, weiterhin dran bleiben und den Druck weiter aufrecht erhalten, um immerhin die Chance einer vollständigen Aufklärung noch halbwegs zu wahren, was nichts mit Sensationsgeilheit zu tun hat. Da scheint mir die Hoffnung, dass es trotz Gestank nach Lösungsmittel bzw. Desinfektionsmittel sowie trotz ursprünglich inzwischen sogar mehrfach von polnischer Seite aus mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit jeweils identifizierten Mesitylens hoffentlich "nur" die Algen gewesen sein mögen, nicht so recht nachvollziehbar bzw. zielführend, um a) so eine Katastrophe nicht noch einmal zuzulassen und b) um die Umwelt einschließlich Mensch und Tier sowohl aktuell als auch künftig besser zu schützen. Mit nur Zugucken, Abwarten und Tee trinken wird das womöglich nicht klappen.

Im Übrigen noch drei Videos zum derzeit offiziellen Stand der Dinge in Sachen Algen (Toxinnachweis ist inzwischen ebenfalls positiv gesichert worden) und Behördenversagen, das es auch auf deutscher Seite gab, wie ich bereits unter Hinweis auf das Buschfunktelefonat vor ebenfalls schon ein paar Tagen angedeutet hatte (wird jetzt auch für FFO bereits für die Zeit Ende Juli auf deutscher Seite öffentlich bestätigt):


----------



## geomas (19. August 2022)

Möglicherweise interessante Lektüre dazu:









						Fischsterben in der Oder: Alles im Fluss
					

Jetzt ist klar: Das Fischsterben in der Oder hat eine giftige Alge ausgelöst. Doch noch lässt sich nicht alles erklären. Warum das so lange dauert.




					taz.de
				





^ es geht in dem Artikel auch um Labore und deren Arbeitsweise (verkürzt).
Abwarten und Teetrinken habe ich übrigens nie „propagiert”, natürlich soll zügigst geforscht, gemessen, beprobt werden - nur vorschnelles Fingerzeigen bringt nix.


----------



## Mescalero (19. August 2022)

Übrigens: Cyanobakterien, die ja als Blaualgen bezeichnet werden aber keine Algen sondern eben Bakterien sind, riechen tatsächlich nach Chemiebaukasten.
Allerdings sind Blaualgen nicht so schwer zu identifizieren, dass man dafür Wochen braucht.


----------



## Debilofant (20. August 2022)

@ Mescalero:
Die Zugehörigkeit zu den Bakterien der zwar nicht vorwiegend, aber mit Sicherheit zu dieser Jahreszeit auch zu sehr erheblichen Anteilen aus (künstlich) stehenden/aufgestauten Gewässerbereichen vorgefundenen Blaualgen, wie im Übrigen auch der zuletzt als dominierend festgestelten, streng genommen ebenfalls zu den Bakterien einzugruppierenden Alge Prymnesium parvum bzw. "Goldalge", ändert meines Wissens bzw. meiner Erfahrung mit zumindest Blaualgen nichts daran, dass der Gestank der Giftbrühe chemisch unnatürlicher Herkunft gewesen sein dürfte, denn Blaualgen riechen - wenngleich "Geschmäcker"   verschieden sind - eher erdig/muffig als beißend/stechend. Wie Prymnesium parvum bzw. "Goldalgen" schnuppern, kann ich demgegenüber nicht aus eigener Erfahrung einordnen, aber dazu klafft m.E. eben auch eine von ggf. mehreren Erklärungslücken bzgl. einer aus meiner Sicht eher unwahrscheinlich anmutenden Alleinverantwortlichkeit der vorgfundenden Algen namens Prymnesium parvum. Ich denke mal, dass es von Seiten des IGB schon eine plausible Erklärung zu den zeugenschaftlich belegten "Duftnoten" gegegeben hätte, wenn die Brackwasseralgen tatsächlich wie Lösungs- bzw. Desinfektionsmittel riechen würden.

Ganz frisch rudert inzwischen auch die FAZ, die sich derzeit auffallend an hier kaum bis gar nicht zur Kenntnis genommenen Veröffentlichungen polnischer Online-Zeitungen orientiert, bzgl. des mutmaßlichen Verursachungszeitpunkts auf inzwischen *Mitte oder gar Anfang Juli *zurück, was eine Monokausalität der Algen noch einmal wesentlich unwahrscheinlicher macht (und auch durch den Buschfunk bzw. die auch aus dem Bereich FFO auch für das deutsche Oderufer deutlich früher per Ende Juli 2022 nunmehr öffentlich gemachten Anzeichen für die sich auch am deutschen Oderufer anbahnende Katastrophe bestätigt wurde):









						Fischsterben in der Oder: Geschah die Umweltkatastrophe schon Anfang Juli?
					

Schon früher als bisher bekannt könnten giftige Stoffe in die Oder gelangt sein. Jetzt liegt die Hoffnung auf Satellitenbildern.




					www.faz.net
				




Zitat made by Salamitaktik:

"_Auch der Brandenburgische Umweltminister Axel Vogel (Grüne) berichtet im Interview mit der „Süddeutschen Zeitung“, dass er inzwischen von mehreren dokumentierten Fischsterben im polnischen Teil der Oder wisse, *so am 14., am 21. und am 28. Juli*._"

Der massive Salzeintrag ist nach derzeitigen Vermutungen im Bereich Glogow erfolgt, wohingegen die ersten wirklich massiven Fischsterben im Hauptstrom der Oder per Ende Juli noch ein ganzes Stück *OBERHALB BZW. STROMAUF *von Glogow registriert wurden. Das gehört eigentlich in eine vollständige Berichterstattung mit hinein. Von daher stehen m. E. weiterhin auch die inzwischen recherchierten Vorfälle aus dem Kohlekraftwerk, dem Kanal mit der Papierfabrik bei Olawa und vor allem der *seit Anfang/Mitte Mai* vor sich hin gammelnde, noch oberhalb von Opole gelegene Gleiwitzer Kanal weiterhin zur Debatte bzw. zur dringenden Überprüfung.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. August 2022)

geomas

So sieht es aus, Ergebnisse müssen her und sonst Nichts.
Die Skandale dahinter müssen aufgedeckt werden.
Und die Polen sind für Ihre "demokratischen
Strukturen" selbst verantwortlich.

Es liest sich logisch, dass die Salzeinleitung die Welle verursachte, daraufhin die Brackwasseralge in Zusammenspiel mit Sonne (Photosynthese), Wärme (Reaktions Geschwindigkeits Temperaturregel) sowie Nährstoffgehalt des Wassers, im Wuchs explodierte, der Sauetstoffgehalt dadurch stieg und schließlich Toxine freigesetzt wurden.
Der toxikologische Nachweis dürfte das Puzzle vervollständigen.
Der zweite Schlag für die Natur kommt in Form von Zersetzung der Biomasse durch Bakterien und der dadurch entstehenden Sauerstoffzehrung.
Die Kadaver müssen entfernt und über Sauerstoffzufuhr mit entsprechender Technik (bspw. Spezialboote) entschieden werden.

R. S.


----------



## schlotterschätt (20. August 2022)

Ja und hier mal wat positives : " Die Oder ist nicht tot-sie lebt" ! Dit is 'ne Pressemitteilung vom LAVB von gestern.
Na Gott sei Dank, war wohl nur 'n bißchen Kollateralschaden. Dit wird schon wieder.
Am besten hat mir die markige Zusammenfassung von Chefe Koppetzki gefallen. Ick zitiere mal :
*Zitat:*
Noch ist der Auslöser für das Fischsterben nicht gefunden. Aber durch die Untersuchungen werden immer mehr Details bekannt, die für einen sehr leichtfertigen Umgang mit dem sensiblen Ökosystem der Oder sprechen. In der Konsequenz müssen wir jetzt beiderseits der Grenze gemeinsam Konsequenzen ziehen und in Zukunft deutlich mehr für den Schutz der Oder und ihres Fischbestandes unternehmen. Und wir müssen zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt gemeinsam auswerten, was in den letzten Tagen im Zusammenspiel zwischen den Behörden auf beiden Seiten der Oder nicht oder schlecht funktioniert hat.
*Zitat Ende*
Zweimal Konsequenzen und zweimal Annalenas Lieblingswort "gemeinsam", für den Schutz der Oder. Da jibbet aber doch schon seit 1999 eine Internationale Kommission zum Schutz der Oder gegen Verunreinigung da wäre dann doch 'ne Menge gemeinsam. Hat einer letzte Zeit von denen mal wat jehört ? Also icke nich.
Und dann wurden noch die vielfältigen Probleme rund um das Absammeln und Entsorgen der verendeten Fische angesprochen.
Also 'n Kumpel von mir hat erzählt, das ihm der Bruder seiner Tante dessen Neffe der dabei war berichtet hat, das Lastwagenweise Helfer von BUND, NABU, Umwelthilfe und Grüne herangekarrt wurden. PETA soll hat wohl, genau wie die Politiker, auch beobachtet haben.
Naja, die Wahrhaftigkeit der Angabe kann ick jetzte aber nich unbedingt belegen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (20. August 2022)

Mensch, ob der freudigen Nachricht vom LAVB hätte ick beinahe vergessen mich bei * geomas  *für den verlinkten Beitrag aus der Taz zu bedanken.
Da steht doch dann glatt, ick zitiere mal:
Zitat:
In Berlin erscheint der polnische Greenpeace-Kollege Krzysztof Cibor auf dem Bildschirm. Er sitzt auf dem Balkon des Büros in Warschau. Cibor beschwert sich, wie schlecht die polnischen Behörden informieren:* Dort gibt es keine öffentlich einsehbaren Messwerte – und an vielen Stellen nicht einmal eine kontinuierliche Überwachung. „Wir wissen nicht, wie die Messwerte Ende Juli waren.*“
Zitat Ende
Also war meine vermeintliche Blödelei mit dem Zollstock, dem Marmeladenglas und den weggeschmissenen Werten nicht unbedingt aus der Luft gegriffen.


----------



## Debilofant (20. August 2022)

...und, wie vermutet kommt jetzt noch mehr. Weiterer Zwischenbefund aus dem Landeslabor: *2,4-Dichlorphenoxyessigsäure (Pestizid) in ungewöhnlich hohen Konzentrationen* gefunden...

...allerdings in wohl nicht für sich tödlicher Dosis.









						Massenhaftes Fischsterben: Gift von Goldalge und ein Pestizid in der Oder nachgewiesen
					

Die Suche nach der Ursache für das Fischsterben in der Oder geht weiter. Fachleute gehen von einem „multikausalen Ereignis“ aus.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				












						Landeslabor ermittelt erhöhte Pestizid-Werte in der Oder - Polen spricht von "Fake News"
					

Die Behörden verfolgen bei der Aufklärung des Fischsterbens in der Oder eine neue Spur: Im Wasser wurden erhöhte Pestizid-Werte nachgewiesen. Als alleiniger Verursacher könne das aber nicht gelten. Polen widerspricht derweil vehement.




					www.rbb24.de
				




Bin gespannt, was da noch alles kommt...

Im Übrigen kommt auch dieser Befund nicht von der polnischen Seite, obwohl es schon vor Tagen bzw. einer guten Woche hieß, dass gemäß gemeinsam abgestimmter Arbeitsteilung Polen speziell bzw. verstärkt nach Pestiziden suchen wollte bzw. dort auf 300 Substanzen getestet werden sollte.


----------



## lustig (20. August 2022)

Die polnische Seite wird auch nicht an eine Aufklärung  interessiert sein, da die polnische Industrie im großen Stil die anfallenden Abfallprodukte in den Fluss bzw in Nebengewässer leitet. Wie schon zuvor von mir behauptet, ist die ausgesetzte Belohnung auch nur eine Farce. Der polnische Staat hat z.B. Anteile von 57 Prozent an dem Kohlekraftwerk in Opole. Das Werk wird auch als Mitverursacher genannt, aber wird wohl nicht der alleinige Verursacher sein.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (20. August 2022)

Debilofant schrieb:


> ...und, wie vermutet kommt jetzt noch mehr. Weiterer Zwischenbefund aus dem Landeslabor: *2,4-Dichlorphenoxyessigsäure (Pestizid) in ungewöhnlich hohen Konzentrationen* gefunden...
> 
> Bin gespannt, was da noch alles kommt...


Es wäre reichlich blauäugig zu glauben, das es in der Oder keine Killer aus der Landwirtschaft gäbe. Dasselbe gilt für Schwermetalle und was weiss ich noch...
Wasser fließt bergab, da gilt "aus dem Auge, aus dem Sinn". Es gibt keine Garantie was z.B. wäre, wenn die Oder von DE nach Polen oder von Süd Kasachstan in die Nord Mongolei fließen würde. Es sind einfach alle froh wenn sie ihren Dreck los werden.

Ich würde nicht davon ausgehen, das deutsche Politiker den Polen nun groß auf die Füße treten werden. Dürfen wir aus den bekannten Gründen nicht, das wird eine Sache für die EU. Die EU wiederum, wird nichts erreichen, weil die Polen sich ihrer starken Position als Puffer zu Rußland bewusst sind. Es wird auf die "Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände" + Bauernopfer raus laufen. Das Bauernopfer könnte evtl. auch ne Dame werden, z.B. Polens LW Minister oder so. Bißchen Kohle, Besatzmaßnahmen mit denen sie sich selber gleich wieder feiern können, mehr wird nicht passieren.
Apropos Besatz: von den echten Grundfischen mit kleiner Schwimmblase, habe ich in den Videos noch nicht viel gesehen. Da kommt noch mal einiges auf die gut 100 Tonnen drauf, auch wenns traurig ist.


----------



## Debilofant (20. August 2022)

Was schon mehrfach vorhergesagt wurde bzw. auch im Zusammenhang mit den ersten Mesitylen-Meldungen schon vor einer Woche als Folge der unter Wasser abgestorbenen Biomasse von Prof. Tański erläutert wurde, ist seit heute wohl in Polen zu beobachten. Ein paar wenige Fische, die trotz allem scheinbar überlebt haben, kämpfen aktuell mit Sauerstoffmangel ein weiteres Mal um ihr Überleben.



			https://www.focus.de/wissen/natur/westpommern-hoffnungsschimmer-fuer-verseuchte-oder-lebendige-fische-aufgetaucht_id_136831215.html


----------



## Debilofant (21. August 2022)

Der gestern schon per Video dokumentierte Sauerstoffmangel wird inzwischen auch weiter flussabwärts in den Messwerten abgebildet. Seit gestern - es ist mal wieder Wochenende - schmieren die Messwerte auch auf Höhe FFO bei Sauerstoff und pH-Wert ziemlich rapide ab bzw. inzwischen unter das vor der Gilftwelle noch protokollierte Niveau. Die vereinzelt angedachten Hilfsmaßnahmen zur zusätzlichen Belüftung werden wir meinem Eindruck nach nicht bzw. nicht mehr rechtzeitig erleben - ist halt Wochenende und zuständig fühlt sich bekanntlich auch niemand...






						Messstation Frankfurt/Oder, Oder
					

Gewässerbeschaffenheit Messstation Frankfurt/Oder, Oder. Aktuelle chemische und physikalische Messwerte.



					undine.bafg.de


----------



## lustig (21. August 2022)

Die polnische Umweltministerin behauptet mittlerweile,dass von deutscher Seite Fake News zu den Ergebnissen der Untersuchungen verbreitet werden.

https://www.bz-berlin.de/brandenburg/polens-umweltministerin-spricht-von-fake-news-aus-deutschland


----------



## schlotterschätt (21. August 2022)

Also manchmal hab ick den Eindruck, die lesen uff AB mit ! 
Da hat doch olle Backhaus Freitag auf 'ner Pressekonferenz den "Finger auf die Wunde gelegt" und sich beschwert, das den Jungs auf der Messstation in Frkf./O die erhöhten Messwerte nicht aufgefallen sind. Da soll ja sogar ein Alarmplan für die Oder in der Frankfurter Zentrale rumliegen. Na jut, der kann ja meckern, ist ja auch aus Meckpomm. und 'n bisschen Profilierung jehört bei dem ja wohl dazu.
Mir is aber immernoch komisch das ausgerechnet am sechsten, siebenten und den halben achten Aujust keine Messwerte in Hohenwutzen vorhanden sind.
Zwischen Frkf./O und Hohenwutzen plätschert doch noch die Warthe in die Oder und die bringt ja nicht wenig Wasser mit.

https://www.bild.de/regional/berlin...burg-verschlampt-zu-warnen-81058884.bild.html
https://www.bz-berlin.de/brandenburg/hat-auch-brandenburg-verschlampt-zu-warnen


lustig schrieb:


> Die polnische Umweltministerin behauptet mittlerweile,dass von deutscher Seite Fake News zu den Ergebnissen der Untersuchungen verbreitet werden.
> https://www.bz-berlin.de/brandenburg/polens-umweltministerin-spricht-von-fake-news-aus-deutschland


Na jut, Frau Nachbarin oder ihre Angestellten haben ja auch erzählt das die ominöse 30cm Flutwelle aus Tschechien kam weil dit da so dolle geregnet hat.
Is doch normal, die Politiker sehen ihre Felle davon schwimmen (wegen permanenter Faul- Träg-oder gar Dämlichkeit) und versuchen jetzt die Flucht nach vorn mit gegenseitigen Schuldzuweisungen.


----------



## silverfish (21. August 2022)

Die Polen werfen den Deutschen Fake News vor.
Die Deutschen sind wie immer die Deppen.
Vor allem die Deppen die stets den Grossteil finanzieren .


----------



## ratzfatzab (22. August 2022)

Link: Oderfischer
Und ich schüttel nur noch den Kopf: Jetzt wird impliziert, dass der noch lebendige Fisch in der Oder keine Rückstände der giftigen Substanz enthält und die Fischer diese ja auch verkaufen könnten. Als ob jetzt noch jemand Appetit auf Fische aus der Oder hätte... Für die Fischer bedeutet das einen Totalausfall, vermutlich auf Jahre. Es scheint als wolle hier jemand schon mal Schadenersatzansprüche der Hand voll Fischer vorbeugen (?). 100 Milliarden hier, zig Milliarden da, 100 Millionen: kein Problem. Aber 3 Mark fuffzig für`s eigene Volk? Fehlanzeige- man kann gar nicht so viel essen wie man kotzen möchte. (Ich entschuldige mich schon mal für die Polemik).


----------



## silverfish (22. August 2022)

_Polemik ist nicht so schlimm wie Verarsche.
Doch warum sollen Fischer entschädigt werden ?
Werden Angler entschädigt ? _
Wenn ich all meine freiwilligen Arbeitsstunden
an Gewässern auch nur mit 5 Euronen die Stunde bezahlt bekäme könnt ich mir das pompöseste Kajütboot oder den luxesteriösten Camper leisten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Doch warum sollen Fischer entschädigt werden ?



Eben.
Die leben doch schon immer auf Kosten der Natur und damit der Allgemeinheit.

Wenn sich Fischer nicht mehr "lohnt" muss man halt umschulen. Das ist doch in anderen Berufen auch nicht anders.


----------



## Mescalero (22. August 2022)

Aber der Logik folgend könnte man auch die Milliarden infrage stellen, die in Form von Subventionen in die Landwirtschaft fließen. Schwieriges Thema...


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Aber der Logik folgend könnte man auch die Milliarden infrage stellen, die in Form von Subventionen in die Landwirtschaft fließen.



Nö.
Die müssen säen und pflanzen(für die Allgemeinheit). Da gibt es nichts umsonst.

Aber das führt zu weit weg vom Thema Oder.


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. August 2022)

Also nee Leute, der Meister Schneider ( und dit hat bei Raik und mir schon zu derben Schenkelklopfern geführt) hat doch in dem Beitrag "Die Oder ist nicht tot-sie lebt" verkündet, das er gemeinsam mit anderen Fischern und den Anglern auf deutscher und polnischer Seite für den reichen Fischbestand in der Oder gesorgt hat.https://www.lavb.de/pressemitteilung-die-oder-ist-nicht-tot-sie-lebt/.
Nach schlapp zwei Wochen wagen sich jetzt auch die Grünen aus der Deckung. Laut meiner Dorfzeitung fährt eine grüne Abgeordnete des Europaparlaments in diesen Tagen mit einem Elektroboot die Oder ab, um auf die Gefährdung des Flusses aufmerksam zu machen und hofft, dass das Fischsterben viele Menschen im *Nachbarland* (dit steht tatsache da) für die Belange des Flusses sensibilisiert.. Chapeau ! Also wenn gut 200 Tonnen toter Fische nicht für Aufmerksamkeit gesorgt haben, dann weeß ick nich wie die Tante das noch toppen will. 
Dann das übliche Gerangel um Oderausbau, Buhnenbau etc. und natürlich dem Klimawandel.
Apropos 200 Tonnen toter Fisch. Wer sich wundert das auf polnischer Seite rund 170 Tonnen und auf unserer Seite schlapp 36 Tonnen Kadaver aus der Oder geholt wurden, dit heisst nich das bei uns weniger verreckt ist. Nee, auf polnischer Seite wurden 26 Sperren (ähnlich Ölsperren) angebracht und auf unserer Seite lediglich drei. Selbst Eisbrecher wurden von denen eingesetzt um durch Wellenschlag toten Fisch aus den Schilfbeständen zu spülen.
Also wenn Deutschland in allen möglichen Sachen auch immer gerne den Vorreiter raushängen lässt, wurde sich diesmal in Punkto Katastrophenschutz nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert und dit is noch gelinde ausgedrückt.
Aber dazu kann man hier dann noch was nachlesen obwohl denen das Fischsterben immernoch rätselhaft erscheint und die Oder sich ja wieder erholt.

https://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Polen-will-Oder-weiter-fuer-Schifffahrt-ausbauen-article23538976.html


----------



## silverfish (22. August 2022)

Ick lach mir schlapp .
Fischer haben die Fischbestände verbessert.
Hatte persönlich mit etlichen Fischern, sei es in der Uckermark, am Schaalsee, auf den Uckerseen ,am Rhein und auch am Laacher See zu tun .
Alles Raffsäcke und kurzdenkende Gierschlünde.
Wenn das Fischen lief wurde auf Teufel komm raus abkassiert.
Waren die Bestände dezimiert wurde nach Unterstützung gerufen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. August 2022)

Ich schließe mich ganz der Meinung von Hanjup 0815 an: Die Fischmassen, die bis jetzt aus der Oder geborgen wurden (ca. 200 t.) sind nur die Spitze des Eisberges! Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Hundert Tonnen Fische tot auf den Grund abgesunken sind und was aus Aalen und Welsen geworden ist... 

Bis jetzt habe ich mir jeden TV-Beitrag zu dem Thema angeschaut. Ja, eine unglückliche Verkettung mehrerer Umstände unterschreib ich gerne, ein Flugzeug stürzt schließlich auch nicht nur aus einem Grund ab! 
Wegen der festgestellten hohen Salzkonzentration in der Oder werden jetzt sogar Kali-Bergwerke in der Tschechei näher unter die Lupe genommen um festzustellen, ob hochkonzentrierte Salzlake illegal entsorgt wurde... 

Sogar Satellitenaufnahmen werden im Zusammenhang mit dem Einleiten von Abwässern in die Oder mit dem Deutschen Zentrum für Luft- und Raumfahrt ausgewertet! 
Es wird mindestens 2 Jahrzehnte dauern, bis sich der Fischbestand wieder erholt hat oder bis zum nächsten Fischsterben eben. Als erste Fischart sind bestimmt die Grundeln wieder da...


----------



## lustig (23. August 2022)

Wo sind denn eigentlich die hochgepriesenen  und  sich zu Höherem berufenen Klima- und Umweltaktivisten bzw Schützer. Wo bleibt denn der Aufschrei ? Warum klebt sich hier keiner an und bekundet seinen Unmut über das Sterben der Oder.
Im Moment profilieren sich leider nur die Politiker, was sie doch alles unternehmen würden, wenn sie doch nur könnten. Im Enddefekt haben sie für alles eine Ausrede.


----------



## Mescalero (23. August 2022)

Was sollen die deiner Meinung nach tun? Jetzt wo die Kacke sowas von am Dampfen ist.


----------



## lustig (23. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Was sollen die deiner Meinung nach, tun? Jetzt wo die Kacke sowas von am Dampfen ist.


Dass die nichts tun werden, ist mir schon bewust,aber wer tut denn überhaupt etwas Sinnvolles, außer ständige Statements abzugeben.
Das Internet ist doch voll ,, von ich verbessere das und dies und jenes". Die polnische Seite hat doch schon behauptet, dass die Oder weiter ausgebaut wird.
Es wurden auch schon mehr als 280 illegale Abfüsse auf pol. Seite von der Wasserbehörde gefunden. Was wird denn noch alles bei offiziellen und ,,ehrlichen"
Nachforschungen gefunden?


----------



## Flatfischer (23. August 2022)

lustig schrieb:


> Wo sind denn eigentlich die hochgepriesenen  und  sich zu Höherem berufenen Klima- und Umweltaktivisten bzw Schützer. Wo bleibt denn der Aufschrei ? Warum klebt sich hier keiner an und bekundet seinen Unmut über das Sterben der Oder.



Siehe hier.
Dieses Bündnis aus deutschen, tschechischen und polnischen Umwelt- und Naturschutzverbänden spricht sich u. a. schon länger gegen den geplanten Oderausbau aus (und kriecht nicht erst jetzt aus den Löchern wie viele Andere ). 

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## lustig (24. August 2022)

Flatfischer schrieb:


> Siehe hier.
> Dieses Bündnis aus deutschen, tschechischen und polnischen Umwelt- und Naturschutzverbänden spricht sich u. a. schon länger gegen den geplanten Oderausbau aus (und kriecht nicht erst jetzt aus den Löchern wie viele Andere ).
> 
> Gruß Flatfischer


Ich meine, es geht hier immer noch um Flussverseuchung.


----------



## Debilofant (24. August 2022)

Wer sehr viel lange Weile hat oder aber Lust auf ausgiebiges K*tzen im Strahl über mehrere Stunden verspürt, hat die seltene Gelegenheit, sich einen kompletten Mitschnitt der gestrigen Sitzung des Brandenburger Landtags zur Katastrophe in der Oder reinzuziehen. Selbstbeweihräucherung aller auf das kläglichste versagenden Beteiligten ob der eigenen klasse Arbeit und die faktenwidrig unverdrossenen fortgesetzte Weiterverbreitung der Mär von der heroischen Rettung des Oderbruchs von jetzt auf gleich per 09.08.2022, obwohl erste Hinweise/Meldugen schon wesentlich früher eingingen. UNERTRÄGLICH!






Ausnahmsweise hat gestern auch der Spiegel bemerkenswert klare Worte für ein solches Maß an Dummdreistigkeit/Realitätsverlust gefunden:









						Oder: 113 Tonnen tote Fische und ein zufriedener Umweltminister
					

Bis zu 60 Prozent aller Fische in der Oder könnten tot sein – doch die Brandenburger Landesregierung bescheinigt sich in einer Sitzung des Umweltausschusses einen guten Job. Der Katastrophenschutz habe »ja geklappt.«




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## schlotterschätt (25. August 2022)

Auch in meinem Haus-und-Hof -Printmedium durfte ich eine Kostprobe der außerordentlichen Brillanz des Brandenburger Umweltministers zur Kenntnis nehmen.
Er sieht einen Grund zum aufatmen, denn der Fluss sei auf *deutscher *Seite von Kadavern weitestgehend beräumt. Diese Information habe das Ministerium.
 Allerdings gebe es keine Meldepflicht.
Anscheinend hatte er die Meldung des WWF, das durch den Zersetzungsprozess von toten Fischen und Weichtieren die nicht abgefischt werden konnten und auf dem Grund der Oder liegen, die Sauerstoffwerte wieder dramatisch sinken und das zu einem neuerlichen Fischsterben führen könnten, noch nicht gemeldet bekommen. Sicherlich betrifft das aber nur die polnische Seite weil unsere Seite ja von Kadavern beräumt ist.
Und jetzt befolge ick Debilofants Rat und gehe ko.....


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. August 2022)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Also manchmal hab ick den Eindruck, die lesen uff AB mit !


Vorher haben sie es nicht gemacht, sonst hätten sie ihren "heroischen Kampf" ja Wochen früher begonnen. Aktuell tun sie es sicher. Die Frage ob sie es in der Zukunft tun, bleibt offen. Vielleicht richtet man ja ne Praktikantenstelle ein für nen 1er Abiturienten/tin ein, der/die Überwachungswerte besser interprätiert als die üblichen Fachidioten und gleichzeitig das AB überwacht.


----------



## silverfish (25. August 2022)

Das Stichwort zur Überwachung ist doch ganz einfach.
Nur ab und an mal schreiben DIE haben einen an der Waffe(l).
Spassmodus aus.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. August 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> 100 Milliarden hier, zig Milliarden da, 100 Millionen: kein Problem. Aber 3 Mark fuffzig für`s eigene Volk? Fehlanzeige- man kann gar nicht so viel essen wie man kotzen möchte. (Ich entschuldige mich schon mal für die Polemik).


Das ist doch Gang und Gebe in Deutschland. Es kommen erst alle anderen und dann, wenn noch was übrig ist, kommt das eigene Volk. Und dafür wirds es vorher gemolken bis auf Letzte. Standard hier und auch nur hier so extrem.

Gab mal nen Spruch: "Wenn ein Land in alle Welt das Geld pumpen kann, dann zahlt das Volk zu viel Steuern". Nicht 1 zu 1 der Wortlaut, aber sinngemäß genauso und passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.

Soviel kannste echt nicht fressen wie de kotzen willst. Und ich kann viel essen...


----------



## Debilofant (25. August 2022)

Eigentlich gehört die Meldung aufgrund des Lokalbezuges in den Oder-Trööt (wo ich sie auch noch anbringen werde), aber einen grelleren Kontrast zwischen dem, was am 23.08.2022 im Umweltausschuss des Brandenburger Landtags in Sachen Bewahrung des Oderbruchs und insbesondere der Alten Oder in schönsten Tönen selbstlobend herausgestellt bzw. der nicht ortsansässigen Bevölkerung an Sand in die Augen gestreut wurde, und dem, was heute nach Platkow, Gorgast und Golzow bzw. Förstersee nunmehr aus Quappendorf (das vom Reitweiner Pumpwerk und dem Anfang der Alten Oder ca. 30 km entfernt mitten im Oderbruch liegt) gemeldet wurde, könnte ich mir kaum vorstellen.

Ohne Worte...









						Fischsterben in der Oder: Tote Fische in der Alten Oder bei Quappendorf – Anwohner sprechen von Riesen-Sauerei
					

Seitdem der Landkreis Märkisch-Oderland die Zuleiter der Oder wieder öffnen ließ, sterben nun auch die Fische in der Alten Oder. Speziell bei Quappendorf hat sich viel angestaut. Wann wird dort aufgeräumt?




					www.moz.de
				




Dieses Versagen am laufenden Band sollte langsam mal zählbare personelle Konsequenzen haben!


----------



## angler1996 (25. August 2022)

Debilofant schrieb:


> Eigentlich gehört die Meldunng aufgrund des Lokalbezuges in den Oder-Trööt (wo ich sie auch noch anbringen werde), aber einen grelleren Kontrast zwischen dem, was am 23.08.2022 im Umweltausschuss des Brandenburger Landtags in Sachen Bewahrung des Oderbruchs und insbesondere der Alten Oder in schönsten Tönen selbstlobend herausgestellt bzw. der nicht ortsansässigen Bevölkerung an Sand in die Augen gestreut wurde, und dem, was heute nach Platkow, Gorgast und Golzow bzw. Förstersee nunmehr aus Quappendorf (das vom Reitweiner Pumpwerk und dem Anfang der Alten Oder ca. 30 km entfernt mitten im Oderbruch liegt) gemeldet wurde, könnte ich mir kaum vorstellen.
> 
> Ohne Worte...
> 
> ...


Die nimmt Dir doch keiner ab;-)))


----------



## schlotterschätt (25. August 2022)

Zählbare personelle Konsequenzen ? Träum mal weiter Raik
Abgesehen von den Lobgesängen der deutschen Qualitätsmedien sehen selbst schon die Schwyzer (die haben's erfunden      ) das hier die Kacke mächtig am dampfen ist.
https://www.nzz.ch/international/no...ssenhafte-fischsterben-an-der-oder-ld.1699092
Angler und freiwillige Helfer aus der Bevölkerung versuchen die Karre aus dem Dreck zu ziehen. Keine Unterstützung von Seiten der Landesregierung (sicherlich Fake News ) aber wenigstens der gelbe Sack (übrig geblieben von der Schweinepest) wird großzügig zur Verfügung gestellt.
Es ist eine Schande was hier abgeht, während sich der Herr Umweltminister in Selbstgefälligkeiten ergeht.
Auch wenn Frau Bundesinnenministerin alle Proteste innerhalb der Bevölkerung zu gerne in die rechte Ecke drängen möchte, kann ick ihr versichern das in etlichen Regionen Ostdeutschlands, für die frei gewählten rot-schwarz-grünen Volksvertreter Brandenburgs, die Signale auf rot stehen und damit ist nicht die Farbe der SPD gemeint.


----------



## silverfish (26. August 2022)

Wer glaubt daß Politiker zeitnah reagieren, eigentlich sollen sie ja agieren, glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann. Ob es nun Umweltkatastrophen ,die sogenannte Energiekrise oder ein Anschluss an das 9 Euro Ticket sind, palavernd kommt keine akzeptable Lösung. 
Brandenburgs Regierung arbeitet auch nur nach der Verschleppungs und Verzögerungstaktik. 
Unser Angelerverband ist auch nur noch weichgespült.
Personalien ala Bernd Mikulin fehlen leider.


----------



## Debilofant (26. August 2022)

Heute habe ich herausbekommen, dass die Zuleiter ins Oderbruch (Kienitzer Heber, Güstebiese und Reitwein) schon in der Nacht vom 17.08.2022 zum 18.08.2022 vom Landkreis MOL geöffnet wurden, wozu zunächst auch auf der Landkreishomepage mit aktuellen Lageberichten - wenngleich etwas sehr versteckt/abgelegen - per 17.08.2022 und 19.08.2022 informiert wurde. Bezeichnenderweise aber hat es den Verantwortlichen des Lankreises MOL plötzlich bzw. seit inzwischen Tagen die Sprache verschlagen, sprich nach dem Lagebericht vom 19.08.2022 kam nichts mehr.



			https://www.maerkisch-oderland.de/de/datei/anzeigen/id/49844,1249/lagebild_-__-_fischsterben_in_der_oder_-_17.08.2022_-_.pdf
		




			https://www.maerkisch-oderland.de/de/datei/anzeigen/id/49843,1249/lagebild_-__-_fischsterben_in_der_oder_-_19.08.2022_-_.pdf
		


Die Meldung vom in der Alten Oder inzwischen bis Quappendorf vorgedrungenen Fischsterben wurde in der MOZ ja erst gestern am 25.08.2022 veröffentlicht, also erst nachdem der Herr Landrat von MOL im Umweltausschuss des Brandenburger Landtags am 23.08.2022 von täglich bessere Werte liefernden Wasserproben bzw. einer heilen Welt im Oderbruch sprach. Heute habe ich in den Untiefen von Facebook eine Meldung vom Letschiner Hauptgraben ausgegraben, von dem bereits am 22.08.2022 und somit noch *vor* der Rede des Herrn Landrats von MOL ein weiteres MASSIVES Fischsterben aus dem Zentralbereich des Oderbruchs gemeldet und auch sofort noch am 22.08.2022 an das Ordnungsamt und das Umweltamt weitergeleitet wurde.









						Freiwillige Feuerwehr Letschin
					

Freiwillige Feuerwehr Letschin. Gefällt 768 Mal · 44 Personen sprechen darüber. Hier bekommt ihr aus erster Hand Informationen über Ausbildungen, Veranstaltungen, und natürlich Einsätze.!!




					www.facebook.com
				




Mit diesen öffentlich für jedermann einsehbaren Hintergundtatsachen lässt sich der Auftritt des Herrn Landrat von MOL im Umweltausschuss des Brandenburger Landtags am 23.08.2022 und vor allem dessen Lagebeschreibung doch gleich noch einmal viel besser einordnen...


----------



## Mescalero (26. August 2022)

Es ist einfach nicht nachvollziehbar!
Bei allen Katastrophen dasselbe: offizielle Stellen, Behörden, Politiker, Verantwortliche geben die wahren Ausmaße erst zu, wenn sie sich nicht mehr leugnen lassen und haben später natürlich von gar nichts gewusst. 
Warum? In der Hoffnung, dass es niemand merkt? Um nichts unternehmen zu müssen was sich im Nachhinein als falsch oder unangemessen herausstellt? Seltsames Verständnis von Diplomatie? Man weiß es nicht...


----------



## silverfish (26. August 2022)

Entweder halten DIE uns alle für blöd oder in ihrer Hilflosigkeit fällt ihnen nix anderes ein .


----------



## Debilofant (26. August 2022)

@ Mescalero:
In diesem Falle wurde ja sogar eine Entscheidung getroffen, nämlich Wiederöffnung der Zuleiter, nachdem es wohl (ich kann es nicht überprüfen) nach dem Schließen der Zuleiter zu Sauerstoffmangel gekommen sein soll. Allerdings wurde das kaum kommuniziert und jetzt, wo sich ziemlich offenkundig herausgestellt hat, dass mit der Öffnung der Zuleiter die Lage massiv verschlimmbessert wurde, wird versucht so zu tun, als sei alles in bester Ordnung.

Das Kind ist jetzt in wohl vermeidbarer Weise noch weiter in den Brunnen gefallen, was für das Gewässernetz im Oderbruch samt Fauna und Flora und auch die Menschen fatal ist. Offiziell ist ja bis heute noch immer nicht die Ursache (vollständig) geklärt. Genauso krass ist meiner Ansicht nach aber, dass die Warnungen vor Wasserkontakt (Threadtitel!) nicht aktualisiert wurden, also außer der Oder selbst jetzt zusätzlich die Alte Oder oder halt der Hauptgraben nicht ausdrücklich konkret genannt werden. Mit der derzeit bzw. von Anfang an auf der MOL-Homepage nachlesbaren Formulierung, Zitat...:


"_Vermeiden Sie direkten Kontakt mit dem Wasser der Oder bzw. direkt damit verbundenen Gewässern._"

...wissen selbst die wenigsten bzw. die meisten nicht angelnden Einheimischen nicht, was mit direkt (im unausgesprochenen Gegensatz zu vermeintlich ungefährlich nur mittelbar) verbundenen Gewässern wie weit reichend gemeint sein soll bzw. auf welchen Graben usw. das nun zutrifft oder nicht.

@ Silverfish:
Ja, besonders grotesk ist ja auch das Geschwurbel, dass man täglich Wasserproben nehme und deren Auswertung keinen Grund zur Sorge erkennen ließen, wenn, ja wenn doch angeblich noch nicht einmal die seit Wochen mit Analyse beschäftigten Landeslabore beim Nachweis hochgiftiger Substanzen so recht fündig geworden sind bzw. die Landeslabore schon mehrfach betont haben, dass sie am ehesten dann relativ zügig (außer den Algen und den als nicht ursächlich qualifizierten Pestiziden) etwas nachweisen könnten, wenn sie nur wüssten, wonach sie eigentlich suchen müssten... Das spielt bei den täglich ausgewerteten Wasserproben aus der Alten Oder augenscheinlich plötzlich keine Rolle mehr...


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. August 2022)

Weiterhin vielen Dank, dass Du da dranbleibst wie ein Terrier und uns hier aktuell informierst - das ist sehr viel Arbeit, Hut ab 

Das erschwert hoffentlich das Vernebelungs-Tun der offiziellen Unterntischkehrer/Schlafmützen.

LG aus dem Süden (wo so etwas auch jederzeit passieren kann - z. B. gab es ja erst die Tage einen Chemieunfall im Mannheimer Hafen).


----------



## Altmarkfischer (27. August 2022)

Eine Videoanalyse von einem Angler Vorort...was mich freut, es gibt noch Fische in der Oder


----------



## schlotterschätt (27. August 2022)

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> ...was mich freut, es gibt noch Fische in der Oder


Dit kann ick bestätigen. Hab mich gestern kurz bei Hohenwutzen herumgetrieben und auch Aktivität im Wasser gesehen.
Keule aus dem Video sollte sich dit aber nochmal ankieken bevor er das in die Tube stellt.
"Hundertsiebzigtausend Einleitungen in die Oder (3.30) und dreihunderttausend Tonnen (8.00) was man hier rausgeholt hat", also dit jeht jaaanich ! 
Naja, Angler übertreiben halt immer gerne.


----------



## plinse (28. August 2022)

Naja, die Fischmassen waren immens, auf ne Tonne mehr oder weniger kommt es dabei auch nicht an. Ob es 25, 50% oder ein anderer Anteil an Fischen war, wäre im Zweifel artenspezifisch deutlich interessanter. Bin mal gespannt, ob das noch untersucht und publik gemacht wird.

Wenn sich das mit den Salzen und der Alge bestätigt, ist es Glück im Unglück im Vergleich zu einer langfristigen Quecksilberkatastrophe o.ä.
Die Frage für mich bleibt allerdings, wie es mit den Einleitungen der angrenzenden Industrien weiter gehen soll. 
Für mich klingt es aktuell garnicht so unplausibel, dass der Hauptunterschied zu bisher die Trockenheit, Wassermangel und Aufstauungen gewesen sein können und weniger die Einleitungen in Menge und Zusammensetzung selbst. Wenn der Klimawandel uns öfter solche Trockenheit beschert, wird es für das weitere Vorgehen so aber besonders kritisch!
Das wäre als Untersuchungsergebnis zwar kurzfristig das "seichteste Ergebnis" - keine direkten Schuldigen, ...  und keine direkten Konsequenzen. Das wäre aber nur das Fazit auf den ersten Blick!
Mittelfristig - bei bleibender Trockenheit sogar ziemlich kurzfristig wäre es die brisanteste Aussage, da dann Fortbetrieb der bestehenden Industrien mit Jobs und allem drum und dran gegen den Umweltschutz und das überleben der Oder stünde. Die entlang des Flusslaufes angesiedelten Industrien werden das Thema Einleitung ja nicht einfach stoppen können, ohne den Betrieb einzustellen und ohne Aufstauungen geht die Schiffbarkeit dahin. Immer blöd, wenn man "ins Becken macht" und die Spülung dann nicht funktioniert  ...

Für den Fischbestand war das auf jeden Fall ein herber Schlag, bleibt zu hoffen, dass es keine Arten so richtig ausgerottet hat aber nach Murphy wird es so sein, dass einige empfindlicher reagieren als andere...
Bin mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht.

VG, Eike


----------



## Trotta (28. August 2022)

Gleich im Weltspiegel








						Polen: Die Fischretter an der Oder
					

In der Oder sind tausende Tonnen Fische verendet. Die Ursache ist noch nicht abschließend geklärt. Freiwillige und Mitarbeiter:innen der Behörden sammeln die toten Fische ein. Es gibt aber auch noch lebende, die gerettet werden können.




					www.ardmediathek.de


----------



## schlotterschätt (29. August 2022)

Währenddessen unsere Qualitätsmedien einschlägig über Frau Lemke berichten, die den Stopp des Oderausbaus fordert, zieht neues Ungemach in der Oder auf.
Seit Freitag wälzt sich eine ziemlich fette Welle von bis zu 50cm und mehr die Oder herunter. Außerdem wurden in Stettin und im Stettiner Haff auch jede Menge tote Fische angespült. Gewässerökologen befürchten jetzt, das die kommende Welle tote Organismen vom Grund der Oder hochspült die wiederum dem Wasser Sauerstoff  entzögen. An etlichen Messstellen betrug der Sauerstoffgehalt weniger als 1mg/l. (auf deutscher Seite in Frf./O, Kienitz und Hohensaaten wird heute zwischen 5 und 8mg/l angegeben)
In und um Stettin wurden auf polnischer Seite Pumpen in Stellung gebracht, die Wasserfontänen in die Oder spritzen um den Sauerstoffgehalt zu erhöhen. Damit sollte jetzt, lt. polnischen Meldungen, der Sauerstoffgehalt auf 2,88mg/l gebracht worden sein.
In einem Zuchtprojekt in Friedrichsthal (Uckermark) für den baltischen Stör, sei bereits ein Drittel der rund 20000 Nachwuchstiere verendet.


----------



## silverfish (29. August 2022)

schlotterschätt 
Da wird wohl uff Jahre nix am Strom gehen.
Nur Kanäle und Seen. 
Trotzdem  Petri Heil und strammet Seil.


----------



## schlotterschätt (30. August 2022)

Gestern großes Palaver in Bad Saarow. Die Umweltministerinnen aus Deutschland und Polen tagten mit dem deutsch-polnischen Umweltrat.
Beide beschworen im Vorfeld "konstruktive Gespräche" und den "Dialog" die aber, so wird vermeldet, erwartungsgemäß schwierig verliefen.
Uns Steffi und Frau Moskwa einigten sich auf : niedriger Wasserstand, andauernde Hitze und ein hoher Salzgehalt durch eingeleitete Chemiekalien.
Ja und das habe dann zur Blüte der Goldalge geführt, deren Gift das Sterben mindestens mitausgelöst habe.
Frau Ministerin Moskwa (der Name klingt schon verdächtig  ) liess auf Nachfrage wer Salze in die Oder geleitet haben könne, so nebenbei kieken das dit für sie derzeit nicht relevant sei. 
Dann noch gegenseitiges Gezicke um den Oderausbau wobei von polnischer Seite aber kein Zusammenhang mit dem Fischsterben gesehen wurde. 
Aaaber der Umweltrat vereinbarte in den kommenden Monaten ein breiiites Spektrum an Umweltexperten beider Länder, die dann an einen Tisch geholt werden sollen, wo man sich dann über Maßnahmen zum Natur-und Gewässerschutz austauschen will. Dann soll es noch einen Workshop geben, wo man sich dann über Erkenntnisse bezüglich der goldenen Alge austauschen will.
Nebenbei moserte der deutsche Naturschutzring, man möge doch den Oderausbau und die Bauarbeiten dazu sofort stoppen und eine Verbesserung der Gewässerüberwachung sowie die Schaffung von Finanzierungsgrundlagen für die nachhaltige Entwicklung einer resilienten Flußlandschaft in Gange bringen.

Wat mir dazu einfällt ? *T.T.T. *( also nich die einzige ostdeutsche Werbesendung Tausend Tele Tips ) sondern Tarnen, Tricksen, Täuschen ! Dit einzige wat die Politik in Perfektion beherrscht.


----------



## Altmarkfischer (30. August 2022)

Berufsfischer machen Hoffnung Fischbestand in der Oder erholt sich

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt??? Also, den Optimismus lob ich mir zumindest


----------



## lustig (30. August 2022)

Der Fischbestand erholt sich überraschend gut !!!! Von welcher Größenordnung wird denn da ausgegangen? Sprechen die von,, drei " Fischen, die gesichtet wurden,nachdem über 300 Tonnen verendet sind? So wird halt weiter im trüben gefischt und es ist wie bei vielen Dingen in der heutigen Zeit ,, Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen". Keiner weiß von nix und alle machen mit.


----------



## silverfish (30. August 2022)

Den Zweckationismus von Politikern kennen wir zur Genüge. Was soll denn nach paar Tagw nach solch einer Katastrophe schon positives abzuschätzen sein ?
Wie immer !
Alles wird gut !
Im Ahrtal ist auch nix mehr zu sehen.


----------



## plinse (30. August 2022)

Das war doch abzusehen - keine akut Schuldigen, keine Konsequenzen, blöd, dass da beim "Vorgehen wie immer was schief ging"... blöder Klimawandel mit plötzlich so wenig Wasser und hohen Temperaturen 

Was die Politiker damit aber übersehen, zumindest aus polnischer Sicht: Damit wird deutlich, wie sehr am Limit das ganze System ist und dass es höchste Eisenbahn ist, die Einleitungen den spühlenden Wassermassen anzupassen und ggf. auf Aufstauung zu verzichten, wenn die das Biotop für die giftigen Algen erzeugt und einen zügigen Abfluss der Abwässer vermeidet.
Das stellt aber sehr viel in Frage und man sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen, wenn man selbst im Glashaus sitzt. Wir bauen schließlich auch lustig weiter Autos, immer größer, dicker, protziger, auch wenn der CO2-Ausstoß den Klimawandel treibt. Ohne die Industrie ginge hier aber auch in einigen Regionen das Licht aus! Ist doch absehbar, was passieren wird. Wähler arbeitslos machen oder Fische opfern?

Unser Ökosystem ist an vielen Stellen am kippen, als Waldbesitzer habe ich dort besonders offene Augen und ich gehe inzwischen nicht mehr oft in Wäldern spazieren, bekomme da immer schlechte Laune bei 
Alleine wenn ich sehe, wie hier die Buchen mitten im Buchenwald Sonnenbrand bekommen, Birken in Flussnähe mit genug Wasser und große, mächtige Eichen in den letzten 2 Jahren weg sterben - also nicht nur die hinlänglich bekannten Fichten mit ihrem Borkenkäfer sondern heimische Bäume, die hier her gehören... übel!
Zeynep war jetzt nicht der Mega-Sturm, ich hatte aber mehr Sturmschaden als die letzten 10 Jahre zusammen, die Trockenheit macht die Kiefern spröde und dann brechen die Kronen raus. Ein Stamm ohne Krone ist binnen ~2 Jahren tot...

Wahrgenommen wird viel zu wenig davon! So bitter es klingt - eigentlich brauchen wir mehr Katastrophen mit Wahrnehmung. Nichts ist schlimmer als ein Verlauf wie beim Verschwinden der Dorsche aus der Ostsee zum Beispiel, was außer Anglern und Fischern aber keiner mit bekommt und mangels massenhaft toter Fische auch keiner in die Nachrichten bringt.

VG, Eike


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. August 2022)

So wie sich das liest, muss man da nich auf
angepasstere Baum und Pflanzenarten setzen....hitzebeständig bspw.? 

R. S.


----------



## plinse (1. September 2022)

Ja, mein Förster redet aber der Holzwirtschaft den Mund und die 0815 Nadelbäume mit zentralem Stamm, auf die die Sägewerke ausgerichtet sind, sind für den Klimawandel nicht zwingend optimal. Faktisch weiß ja keiner, wie hart es am Ende kommt, das ist ja immer eine Wette auf 50-100 Jahre  ...

Meine Wette richtet sich wenig nach der Empfehlung vom Förster und mehr nach eigenen Recherchen. Speziell der amerikanische Kontinent ist interessant, beispielsweise die amerikanische Eiche wächst von weit im Norden bis runter nach Texas, kann also in einer breiten Spanne von klimatischen Bedingungen bestehen, auch wenn es teils sehr trocken wird.
Dummerweise steht das im Konflikt mit dem Wildverbiss, an die selbst ausgesähten Birken gehen die Rehe nicht ran, an alle sinnvolle leider schon. Wir sind schon so weit, dass Wald fast nur noch mit Zaun hoch zu bekommen ist... wir brauchen quasi weniger Angler und mehr Jäger 

VG, Eike


----------



## schlotterschätt (2. September 2022)

Uiii, gestern gab sich Frau Ministerin Baerbock am Oderstrand die Ehre (mit weissen Turnschuhen) um sich über die bisher absehbaren Folgen der Giftwelle für das Ökosystem zu informieren. Naja, Kadaver und Gestank sind weg, da kann man ja mal kieken kommen.
Von meinem Morgenblatt wurde hervorgehoben, das die Grünen-Politikerin auf Schuldzuweisungen Richtung Polen und Kritik am Oderausbau verzichtete.
( kein Wunder, hatte doch der Herr Kaczynski gerade wieder auf *unsere historische Schuld* verwiesen, die aber mit Zahlung von 1,3 Billionen Euro ein wenig getilgt werden könne   )  
Na jedenfalls hielt sich Annalena da raus und mit ihrem Lieblingswort "gemeinsam" betonte sie, das es nur mit der polnischen Seite gelingen könne die Ursachen für die Umweltkatastrophe aufzuklären und dafür zu sorgen das sich die Oder wieder erholt und entwickelt.
In anderen Gazetten wird immer wieder wiederholt das sich die Killeralge auf Grund des Salzgehaltes in der Oder entwickelt hat aber wie das Salz in die Oder kam, wird wahrscheinlich so nach und nach über kurz oder lang im Sande verlaufen. (wie schon vermutet)
Ja und bei den Meldungen das sich der Fischbestand in der Oder ja gerade wieder erholt hab ick so den Eindruck das die hunderte Tonnen toter Fische eigentlich ja garnicht so schlimm gewesen sind. Irgend ein Experte, davon gibt's ja massenhaft in Deutschland, wird eines Tages vielleicht feststellen das sich der Bestand nun besser entwickele weil sich die vielen Fische, die es da vorher gab, nicht gegenseitig das Futter wegfressen.
Zum Schluss hier noch eine interessante Betrachtung von polnischer Seite :
https://www.spektrum.de/news/fischsterben-die-lage-der-oder-ist-dramatisch/2052426


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. September 2022)

Viel wichtiger als die Suche nach den vermeintlichen Gründen des Fischsterbens, was eher einem Ratespiel gleicht und den vielen Schuldzuweisungen zur Abwässer einleitenden Industrie ist doch jetzt die Frage: WER kommt jetzt für die immensen Kosten eines neuen Fischbesatzes auf? Die polnische und Tschechische Regierung könnten sich mit der Deutschen an diesen mit je zueinem Drittel beteiligen... 

Über einen Schaden bzw. über ein Fischsterben solchen Ausmaßes wird sich in der Politik  wochenlang das Maul zerrissen, aber wenns um Schadensersatz in Form eines Fischneubesatzes geht, fühlt sich dafür auch kein Mensch zuständig und es wird nur weiter zur Tagesordnung übergegangen... Frei nach dem Motto: "Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn!"  Der schwarze Peter geht an die vielen Angelvereine, die Oderstrecken zu ihren Vereins- oder Pachtgewässern zählen, was möglicherweise zu Beitragserhöhungen führt... :-(


----------



## schlotterschätt (2. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt



Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> WER kommt jetzt für die immensen Kosten eines neuen Fischbesatzes auf? Die polnische und Tschechische Regierung könnten sich mit der Deutschen an diesen mit je zueinem Drittel beteiligen...


Also da hat ja die Frau Nonnemacher ,Verbraucherschutzministerin (nich zu verwechseln mit der Gesundheitsministerin, dit war sie vorher) schon einen kieken lassen, das die Fischerse an der Oder keinen rechtlichen Anspruch auf Entschädigung haben. Die sind aber dabei zu eruieren (man hätte auch "untersuchen" schreiben können aber dit klingt nich so intellent ) und wollen mit Häuptling Woidke und Kabinettskollege Vogel an einem runden Tisch mit Fischern und Anglern über die wirtschaftliche Situation und mögliche Landeshilfen beraten.
Ach so, dann jibbet an der Universität Wien noch eine Spezialistin, also eine die bestimmt Ahnung hat, für die goldene Alge und die is jetzt mit der Untersuchung beauftragt worden.


----------



## silverfish (2. September 2022)

*Nonnemacher !!! Schon der Name weckt bei mir Assoziationen.
Die Religionslehrerin  von meene Junior hieß Nonnenmacher .*
Juut dit war im Rheinland und iss mehr als 10 Jahre her. Aber diese Frau N. aus Hessen soll mal nach Hause gehen. Politiker ohne Durchblick ham wa im Osten alleine.


----------



## plinse (2. September 2022)

Das ist ja, was ich damit meine, dass diese "Ursache", wie sie jetzt vertreten wird, eigentlich ein ziemlich dickes Ding ist.
Über neuen Besatz braucht man nicht nachzudenken, wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht schlecht steht, dass nächsten heißen Sommer das ganze wieder passiert.

Wir hatten jetzt einige massiv trockene Sommer. Trocknet das Land ordentlich aus, fließt auch die Flüsse weniger Wasser runter, der Grundwasserspiegel ist ja auch gesunken. Guckt mal in den Dürremonitor, moderater Regen kommt doch kaum noch in Flüssen an, nur starker Niederschlag, der oberflächlich abfließt...

Industrie ist meist nicht darauf ausgerichtet, auf Regen zu warten und wenn industrieübliche Rückhaltebecken nicht abgelassen werden können, dann werden sie voller und wenn die Sonne drauf brennt, konzentriert sich Salzwasser auch weiter auf, sprich man braucht am Ende noch mehr Flusswasser, um die Brühe zu verdünnen. 
Wahrscheinlich kungeln die jetzt aus, wie man Einleitungen im Sommer vermeiden kann und ob es der Alge im Winter zu kalt ist  ... aber in einem aufgestauten Fluss gibt es nach meinem Verständnis keinen zügigen Abfluss, das begrenzt das Zeitfenster, wo man einleiten kann. Mal sehen, wie hoch sie dann im Winter die Salzkonzentration gedenken zu treiben und was sie dann noch alles herausfinden werden 

VG, Eike


----------



## silverfish (4. September 2022)

Hat man zum Thema Oder eigentlich ein Statement der helllila Führung ?
Oder sind die Herrschaften mit "ich war jung und brauchte das Geld" nur noch damit beschäftigt "unsere" Freiheit jenseits der Beskiden zu verteidigen ??


----------



## Vanner (4. September 2022)

Letzteres.


----------



## plinse (8. September 2022)

Tja, man soll es nicht verschreien...
Gestern war es in den Nachrichten (19:00 ZDF heute - kein Onlineblatt  ), offiziell wird als Ursache Salz, Temperatur + Alge vermutet und die Oder bis auf irgendeinen Nebenarm kann wieder befischt werden. 
Eigentlich ist das aber in meinen Augen das dickste Ende. Man hat zwar keinen direkten Schuldigen, den man "opfern" muss aber an sich zeigt es, dass die aktuelle Handlungsweise generell sehr knapp an der ökologischen Katastrophe operiert und dass man eigentlich etwas grundlegendes ändern müsste, will man hinterher nicht da stehen und zugeben müssen, dass man die Fortsetzung einfach billigend in Kauf genommen hat.

In Sommern, wo man sich wie hier heute über 30mm Niederschlag freut, weil man solche Tage seit vielen Monaten nicht mehr hatte, heißt das ja eigentlich, dass man sich zwischen laufender Industrie und einem lebenden Fluss entscheiden muss 

VG, Eike


----------



## Lorenz (15. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger als die Suche nach den vermeintlichen Gründen des Fischsterbens, ...
> ...ist doch jetzt die Frage: WER kommt jetzt für die immensen Kosten eines neuen Fischbesatzes auf?...


Klimawandel und Wasserstand sind doch gute Argumente, dass es irgendwie halt Pech war, und niemand so richtig zur Verantwortung gezogen bzw zur Kasse gebeten werden könne. Wer kann, wird sich vor Schuldeingeständnissen bzw. der Rechnung drücken wollen. Unsere Regierung will auch nicht unbedingt der polnischen Regierung ans Bein pissen, weil die ja auch hin und wieder (finanzielle) Forderungen an Deutschland stellen....


----------



## plinse (16. September 2022)

Naja, wer so denkt, ist halt sehr kurzsichtig unterwegs und nächstes Jahr wieder Fischkadaver abfischen  ?
So steht ja eher die Frage im Raum, wie es denn weiter gehen kann, wenn wir derartiges Wetter dank Klimawandel jetzt diverse Jahre in Folge haben und weiter erwarten können.


----------



## Lorenz (16. September 2022)

plinse schrieb:


> Naja, wer so denkt, ist halt sehr kurzsichtig unterwegs und nächstes Jahr wieder Fischkadaver abfischen  ?


Es tut sich was, und im Hintergrund vermutlich erst recht. Ob das reicht, kann ich nicht sagen. Man sollte da aufjedenfall dran bleiben und den Nachbarn auf die Finger gucken.


----------



## schlotterschätt (16. September 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> *Klimawandel und Wasserstand sind doch gute Argumente*, dass es irgendwie halt Pech war, und niemand so richtig zur Verantwortung gezogen bzw zur Kasse gebeten werden könne.


Ick kriege schon wieder 'n Hals ! Klimawandel und Wasserstand na klar ! Also Wasserstand niedrig und Wassertemperatur hoch, dit kenne ick schon aus Zeiten wo der Klimawandel noch gar nicht nicht erfunden war. Man konnte teilweise durch die Oder laufen aber Fischsterben in dem Ausmaß gab's da in keinster Weise.
Woher dit Salz kam, das ist der springende Punkt !!!



Lorenz schrieb:


> * Unsere Regierung will auch nicht unbedingt der polnischen Regierung ans Bein pissen*, weil die ja auch hin und wieder (finanzielle) Forderungen an Deutschland stellen....


Genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer ! Die berühmte historische Schuld !



Lorenz schrieb:


> Es tut sich was, und im Hintergrund vermutlich erst recht. Ob das reicht, kann ich nicht sagen. Man sollte da aufjedenfall dran bleiben und den Nachbarn auf die Finger gucken.


Wat tut sich denn ? Haste vielleicht bißchen Input ?

Na jut, laut meiner Dorfzeitung soll jetzt, hört hört, sogar die EU an der Oder eingreifen. Jedenfalls äußerte sich die Komissarin Jourova (EU-Vize-Kommissionspräsidentin) in einer Debatte im Straßburger Parlament "tief besorgt".
Also man wisse, dass eine toxisch wirkende Algenblüte die durch das warme Wasser und den hohen Salzgehalt entstand, das Fischsterben herbeigeführt hat.
Woher das Salz im Wasser kam, das sei zur Zeit noch unklar.
Damit hat sie (und dit steht da wörtlich) der polnischen Führung sachte auf die Füße getreten, die-seitdem die Goldalge nachgewiesen wurde-nur noch von "natürlichen Ursachen" spricht, die zum massenhaften Fischsterben in der Oder führten.
Naja, da haben sich dann doch tatsache 'n paar Abgeordnete gefunden (bezeichnenderweise aus der polnischen Opposition) die die Untätigkeit der PiS-Regierung (für meine Begriffe fehlt da ein "S"  ) bei der Suche nach Verursachern von Flussverschmutzungen scharf kritisiert haben.
Dann kam noch der Oderausbau zur Sprache wo von Seiten deutscher Grünen, Linken und der AFD gefordert wurde, den Oderausbau zu stoppen.
Der Vertreter der polnischen PiS-Partei Brudzinski antwortete darauf : "Nein. Ihr habt schon alle Flüsse in Westeuropa reguliert. Polen ist kein Freilichtmuseum."
Also außer geäußerter "tiefer Besorgnis" nix weiter gewesen.
Na wenigstens ist jetzt Brandenburg aufgewacht und Herr Umweltminister Vogel (Grüne) verkündete heroisch das jetzt die Meldekette verbessert wird, so das auch bereits kleinere Fischsterben gemeldet werden. 
Ja und lückenlose Aufklärung wurde selbstverständlich auch wieder gefordert.

Ick wette mit Euch um 'ne Kiste Bier (Jebräu wahlweise) im Endeffekt wird sich da nüscht tun, außer den schon bekannten Feststellungen. Ein Verursacher wird nicht gefunden und die Sache verläuft so nach und nach im Sande.  Ach nee, der Klimawandel war's ja.


----------



## Lorenz (16. September 2022)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> ... Ein Verursacher wird nicht gefunden und die Sache verläuft so nach und nach im Sande.  Ach nee, der Klimawandel war's ja.


Ein Teil von meinem Beitrag war ironisch gemeint 
Der ein oder andere hofft halt, dass man es auf den Klimawandel, Wasserstand und Wetter schieben kann, damit nicht jemand schuld ist. Wenn jemand schuld ist, wird es Rufe nach Strafe und Entschädigung geben und vielleicht wird man auch polnischen Behörden oder Politikern Unfähigkeit, Unwillen oder Fehlverhalten vorwerfen.



> Wat tut sich denn ?


Es wird gesucht. Wie engagiert die polnische Seite dabei ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## schlotterschätt (16. September 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Ein Teil von meinem Beitrag war ironisch gemeint
> Es wird gesucht. Wie engagiert die polnische Seite dabei ist, weiß ich nicht.


Ick hab dit schon verstanden. Dit mit dem Hals war auch nicht auf Dich gemünzt. Ick weeß doch, Du bist 'n Juter.


----------



## silverfish (17. September 2022)

Schlotti , gehts dies Jahr nochmal an die Oder zum Angeln oder reicht Dir der Besuch mit Kamera ?


----------



## schlotterschätt (17. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Schlotti , gehts dies Jahr nochmal an die Oder zum Angeln oder reicht Dir der Besuch mit Kamera ?


Angeln ? Glaube ick nicht ! Mesitylen, Quecksilber, Pestizide u.a., die ja wohl festgestellt wurden, sind zwar auf wundersame Weise alle wieder verschwunden aber als bekennender Fischfresser hätte ick da nich unbedingt ein gutes Gefühl mir 'ne Fischsuppe oder 'n anständiges Stück Filet hinter die Kiemen zu schieben.
Aber wenn ick bei Nachbars mal kurz unserem Finanzminister ein Schnippchen schlage, gehe ick danach die alte geschundene Zicke auch mal besuchen um zu kieken wie's ihr so geht. Ihre Überlebenden lasse ick lieber mal 'ne Weile in Ruhe.


----------



## silverfish (17. September 2022)

So dacht ick .


----------



## Debilofant (20. September 2022)

Ich war ja inzwischen auch selbst mal vor Ort und werde voraussichtlich auch noch einmal etwas ausführlicher Stellung beziehen, wenn ich ein bisschen mehr Zeit habe. Auf Fischen im Hauptstrom habe ich, obwohl der zuletzt wieder freigegeben worden war, zum einen aufgrund der völlig unzureichenden Aufklärungsergebnisse und zum anderen aus Rücksicht auf den arg gebeutelten Restbestand an Fischen freiwillig verzichtet.

Für den Moment nur soviel - das Fischsterben ging den ganzen August hindurch und wohl auch jetzt noch in den letzten Tagen, also auch bis Mitte September im Gewässersystems des Oderbruchs weiter, ohne dass jenseits der Lokalpresse noch irgendein Hahn danach gekräht hätte, und vor allem so ganz ohne Affenhitze und Wasserstandsgedöns:









						Fischsterben in der Oder: Öko-Katastrophe an der Oder – geht das Fischsterben in MOL weiter?
					

Der Deichverband Oderbruch und das Technische Hilfswerk haben im reaktivierten Alt-Oderarm Weihrauch bei Seelow tote Fische eingesammelt. Die Debatte um Ursachen und Folgen der Umwelt-Katastrophe wird indes konkreter.




					www.moz.de
				












						Fischsterben in der Oder: Wieder vermehrt tote Fische angespült – Minister Vogel vermutet Sauerstoffmangel
					

UPDATE, 5. September: Erneut gibt es Meldungen von toten Fischen, die vermehrt an der Alten Oder angespült werden. Betroffen sind demnach unter anderem die Städte Angermünde und Eberswalde.




					www.moz.de
				












						Erneutes Fischsterben auf Wriezener Alte Oder beschränkt
					

Eine amtliche Gefahrenmeldung schreckte am Sonntag auf: Geht das Fischsterben in der Oder weiter? Doch zum einen handelte es sich diesmal um einen Nebenarm der Oder. Zum anderen ist das betroffene Gebiet kleiner, als in der Warnung angegeben.




					www.rbb24.de
				












						Fischsterben in der Oder: Tote Fische im Genschmarer See entdeckt – besteht Grund zur Sorge?
					

Eine Anwohnerin hat im Genschmarer See tote Fische entdeckt. Hängt das mit der Umweltkatastrophe der vergangenen Wochen zusammen oder gibt es andere Ursachen?




					www.moz.de
				




Eine inzwischen über Wochen bis in den Frühherbst anhaltende Algenblüte oder einen über Wochen konstant bleibenden, aber stets nur teilabschnittsweise wochenlang durchs Oderbruch wandernden Sauerstoffmangel halte ich für sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich, um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren...

Ansonsten, der Grund, weshalb ich heute auch mal wieder in die Tasten greife:
*Morgen am 21.09.2022 sendet der rbb von 22:15 - 22:45 Uhr eine Reportage namens "Warum mussten die Oderfische sterben?":*









						Warum mussten die Oderfische sterben? 21.09.2022 22:15
					

Die Goldalge soll das Fischsterben in der Oder verursacht haben. Anfang August breitet sich die toxische Algenart massiv bei Breslau aus und wandert den Fluss hinab. Noch immer ist kein Schuldiger gefunden. Team Kowalski sucht entlang der Oder nach den Ursachen der Katastrophe. Und zeigt den...




					www.rbb-online.de
				




Ich erwarte von dieser Sendung nicht viel bzw. wird da wohl nichts Neues zur Sprache kommen. Anschauen werde ich es mir trotzdem und ggf. im Anschluss daran auch noch ein paar Worte im Rahmen des angekündigten Statements dazu verlieren.


----------



## Debilofant (25. September 2022)

Um nicht alles doppelt einzuhämmern, verlinke ich die leider etwas umfangreicher ausgefallene Lagebeschreibung zur Situation per Ende August/Anfang September im Bereich des Oderbruchs aus dem Oder-Trööt:






						Was geht an der ODER????
					

https://www.moz.de/lokales/frankfurt-oder/fischsterben-in-der-oder-angeln-im-fluss-wieder-erlaubt-_-frankfurt-_oder_-hebt-verbote-auf-66412789.html




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Aus der wie erwartet nicht gerade weiterführenden Fernsehdoku, die man sich über den geposteten Link auch nachträglich noch anschauen kann, erschienen zumindest mir drei Sachen sehr auffällig bzw. bemerkenswert.

1. Die Spurensuche der Fernsehdoku (erst) bei Olawa beginnen zu lassen, obwohl einige der zwischenzeitlich diskutierten Verursachungsmöglichkeiten weiter stromauf liegen (Kohlekraftwerk bei Opole, Gleiwitzer Kanal sogar noch weiter stromauf südlich von Opole), hat sich mir nicht erschlossen bzw. halte ich eine solche "Spurensuche" schon im Grundansatz für tendenziös verkürzt/untauglich. Dabei kam der Gleiwitzer Kanal im Laufe der Sendung ja sogar auf den kurz eingeblendeten Satellitenbildern des IGB bzgl. der Rekonstruktion der Entwicklung der Goldalgenblüte zur Sprache...

2. Bei der mikroskopischen Untersuchung der bei sichtbar sommerlichen Witterungsbedinungen entnommenen Wasserproben aus dem "Baikalsee" bzw. der mit Goldalgen verseuchten Kiesgrube wurde betont, dass die Algenblüte bereits schon wieder *vorbei* sei.

3. Die Ende Juli (oder im Falle des Gleiwitzer Kanals halt schon mehrere Monate zuvor) auf polnischer Seite praktizierte Vertuschung war vorerst erfolgreich, denn es wurde seitens des IGB auf fehlende Proben und eine dadurch bedingte Unmöglichkeit einer weiteren Ursachenaufklärung hingewiesen.

Jetzt haben wir es langsam Ende September und geregnet hatte es zuletzt auch überall wieder in nennenswertem Maße, also seit Wochen keine Affenhitze und auch keine rekordverdächtig niedrigen Wassertstände mehr, und trotzdem ging das Fischsterben sowohl im Oderbruch als auch, und jetzt kommt's, auch im Gleiwitzer Kanal (wieder bzw. seit Mitte Mai) *Anfang/Mitte September* los/weiter:
















In einer Nacht- und Nebelaktion wurde im Bereich des Gleiwitzer Kanals inzwischen auch die Einleitung von ganz offensichtlich "Goldalgen"  oder vielleicht auch "Sauerstoffmangel"  gefilmt (weiße Schaumberge)...:





Also, im Oderhauptstrom, der wieder mit mehr Wasser gefüllt ist und sich im Vergleich zu Juli/August auch wieder deutlich abgekühlt hat, passierte seit Anfang/Mitte August nichts mehr, im Oderbruch und im Gleiwitzer Kanal hingegen schon (noch). Goldalgenblüte ist offiziell vorbei und kann m.E. als Ursache für das bis Anfang/Mitte September fortwährende Fischsterben im Oderbruch und im Gleiwitzer Kanal wohl ausgeschlossen werden.

Nach offizieller These wird für das Oderbruch über (wochenlang andauernden/wandernden bzw. stets zeit- und ortsversetzt auftretenden) Sauerstoffmangel spekuliert - gemessen wurde der meines Wissens aber bis heute nicht und in anderen, nicht mit der Oder in Verbindung stehenden Gewässern gabs nirgends irgendwelche Sauerstoffprobleme...

Meine Zweifel an der offiziellen Sauerstoffthese bzw. m.E. -spekulation des Landes Brandenburg/Landkreis MOL zur Situation im Oderbruch/Alte Oder, in die unstreitig Giftbrühe aus dem Hauptstrom geflossen ist, werden u.a. durch die von mir Ende August/Anfang September (siehe Oder-Trööt) im Vergleich zu den vom Hauptstrom bekannten Bildern so ziemlich 1:1 vorgefundene Situation (Teppiche aus toten Fischen, toten Muscheln und Schnecken, vereinzelte Totfunde wie ein toter Vogel oder eben Biber) verstärkt und nicht zuletzt auch in Anbetracht der regelmäßig auch verendeten Schleien nochmals größer.

Zitat:
"_Als äußerst anpassungsfähige Art verträgt die Schleie sowohl niedrigste Sauerstoffgehalte als auch hohe pH-Werte und fühlt sich sogar im Sommer in abgestandenem Wasser wohl. Vor allem im Sommer entsteht in flachen, schlammigen Seen oft akuter Sauerstoffmangel. Schleien überstehen dies, indem sie in eine Kälte- und Hitzestarre verfallen._"

Quelle:








						Schleie (Tinca tinca) | Fischlexikon
					

Die Schleie (Tinca tinca) kann maximal bis zu 70 cm lang und 7,5 kg schwer werden. Die Schleie ist in fast ganz Europa verbreitet. Ausnahmen bilden Griechenland, Schottland, Nordskandinavien, die Krim,  die Mittelmeerinseln und das gemäßigte Asien.Die Schleie lebt überwiegend am Grund langsam...



					www.fischlexikon.eu
				




Das Fischsterben im Oderbruch dauert(e) mindestens einen Monat an, gleichwohl will man offiziell bis heute nichts Genaues wissen und hat noch nicht mal eine belastbare Messung des Sauerstoffgehalts aus der Alten Oder hinbekommen/veröffentlicht. Das ist für die Öffentlichkeit in meinen Augen mehr als eine Zumutung und hat auch ein nicht zu knappes Vertuschungsgeschmäckle, also auch nicht wirklich vertrauenserweckend bzw. auch nicht besser als die polnische Seite.

Wenn es aber Anfang/Mitte September keine Goldalgen (mehr) und wohl auch kein Sauerstoffmangel gewesen sind/sein sollten, ja dann bleibt als Rückschluss halt nur, dass Ende Juli/Anfang August mit den Goldalgen dann doch auch noch was anderes mit der 20-30cm-Welle die Oder herunter gekommen sein dürfte, deren verseuchtes Wasser dann halt langsam aber stetig durch das Oderbuch gewandert ist bzw. evtl. noch immer nicht ganz durch ist. Die seit Anfang an vereinzelt nachgewiesenen Totfunde von Vögeln und Bibern ließen/lassen sich ohnehin nicht durch Goldalgen erklären (durch Sauerstoffmangel aber auch nicht) und, was inzwischen auch regelmäßig vergessen wird: Das Wasser der Oder hatte Anfang August nach Lösungsmitteln bzw. nach Chemie gestunken, wie mehrere Augenzeugen zu berichten wussten.

Gleichwohl erwarte ich für die offiziell jetzt in Kürze bzw. für Ende September angekündigte Vorstellung der "gemeinsamen" Untersuchungsergebnisse lediglich noch einmal die Verkündung des inzwischen hinlänglich bekannten Credos: Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht, außer Goldalgen...


----------



## Debilofant (28. September 2022)

In 2 Tagen hätte nach den vollmundigen Ankündigungen der Bundesumweltministerin der "gemeinsame" Abschlussbericht zur Ursachenaufklärung der Oderkatastrophe vorliegen sollen, aber so wie es bis jetzt aussieht, wird es weder einen "gemeinsamen" Bericht noch Transparenz geben:









						Fischsterben an der Oder: Eine Expertengruppe, zwei Ergebnisse?
					

Eine deutsch-polnische Expertengruppe geht der Ursache des Fischsterbens in der Oder nach.




					www.t-online.de
				












						Tote Fische in der Oder: Deutsch-polnischer Expertenrat wird keinen gemeinsamen Bericht vorlegen
					

Die deutsch-polnische Expertenkommission, die Ursache für das Fischsterben in der Oder klären soll, droht zu scheitern. Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen kam es kurz vor der Veröffentlichung zum Eklat. Nicht mal einen gemeinsamen Bericht wird es geben.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Zitat aus dem heutigen Spiegel-Artikel mit Datum vom wohlgemerkt 28.09.2022: "_Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen aber haben die deutschen Experten bis heute weder einen Bericht noch spezifischen Daten von ihren polnischen Kollegen erhalten, was die Suche nach der Ursache weiter erschwert._"

Ich zitiere in Anbetracht dieses mit Ansage eintreffenden Desasters einfach noch einmal, was ich bereits seit Anbeginn kritisiert bzw. noch einmal besonders deutlich am (bereits) *14.08.2022* geschrieben habe, denn wer es sehen wollte, wie sich die Polen verhalten, konnte es sehen und wäre nie im Leben auf die Idee gekommen, einen "gemeinsamen" Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Arbeitskreis mit solchen "Partnern" zu verabreden:



> Die deutschen Politiker und Behörden lassen sich von der polnischen Regierung und dem ganzen verwanzten polnischen Behördenapparat nach Strich und Faden verarschen und merken es scheinbar noch immer nicht, ...



Die abolute Krönung/Härte ist jedoch, dass es auch auf deutscher Seite entgegen allen wohlklingenden Versprechungen - wie ebenfalls schon von mir befürchtet - keine wirkliche Transparenz geben wird bzw. namentlich das Bundesumweltministerium mauert, was das Zeug hält. Beim Lesen des nachstehend verlinkten Artikels hätte ich mir besser einen ausreichend dimensionierten Kotzeimer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 neben den Schreibtisch stellen sollen, es ist eine unglaubliche Unverschämtheit, was da auf Anfrage eines engagierten Journalisten allen Ernstes mitgeteilt wurde:









						Fischsterben an der Oder: Ministerium hält Giftakten unter Verschluss
					

Wenn es um das massenhafte Fischsterben in der Oder geht, fordert die deutsche Umweltministerin von Polen volle Transpa…




					www.t-online.de
				




Zitat: "_Zu spät reagiert, zu behäbig gehandelt, zu wenig gewarnt und kommuniziert: Besonders das von der Grünen-Politikerin Steffi Lemke geführte Bundesumweltministerium steht unter Druck. "Einen Vertrauensverlust in der Bevölkerung, sollten die Hintergründe des Fischsterbens an der Oder nicht geklärt werden", befürchtete die Ministerin zwar persönlich. Von Polen, wo eine Ursache des Fischsterbens vermutet wird, forderte sie maximale Transparenz. Doch nun stellt sich heraus: Besonders an Transparenz hinsichtlich des Handelns des eigenen Hauses besteht im Bundesumweltministerium offenbar wenig Interesse. Geht es nach der Behörde, soll keine der deutschen Akten zum massenhaften Fischsterben an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen – sie sollen sprichwörtlich in den Giftschrank.

t-online beantragte vor Wochen Auskunft nach dem Umweltinformationsgesetz. Doch *ein öffentliches Interesse an den Unterlagen sei nicht ersichtlich*, teilte eine Sprecherin nun mit_. _Um seine eigene Blockadehaltung rechtfertigen zu können, bemüht das Ministerium, was die Gesetzeslage vermeintlich hergibt._

_*Der interne Schriftverkehr zu Giftverdacht und Massensterben?* Jede Zeile müsse intern bleiben, um "die Unbefangenheit einzelner Meinungsäußerungen und die Offenheit der Kommunikation (...) für die behördliche Entscheidungsfindung" zu schützen. Zumal "die Bekanntgabe der Informationen nachteilige Auswirkungen auf internationale Beziehungen hätte"._
_*Der Schriftverkehr mit den Landesministerien und anderen Ressorts auf Bundesebene?* Sei ebenfalls vor öffentlicher Einsicht geschützt, da sonst "zukünftig die Unbefangenheit der Meinungsäußerung zwischen den beteiligten Stellen" beeinträchtigt sein könnte. Zumal "die Bekanntgabe (...) nachteilige Auswirkungen auf internationale Beziehungen hätte"._"
Mir hat es bei aller von mir hier nachlesbar auch am Verhalten der Deutschen Seite schon ohne Blatt vorm Mund formulierten Kritik schlicht die Sprache verschlagen, denn dieses Ausmaß an Dreistigkeit ist nicht mehr zu toppen!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Frau Lemke und Frau Baerbock haben also schlicht (mal wieder) ihren Job nicht gemacht und sollten, so wir einen Bundeskanzler hätten, der seinen Job verstünde und ernst nähme, auf der Stelle achtkantig gefeuert und aus ihren Minsiterämtern entfernt werden! Ein parlamentarischer Untersuchungsausschuss bringt im Ergebnis zwar regelmäßig auch nichts, aber der dürfte hier mehr als überfällig sein und dort müssten dann wenigstens die kurzerhand mal eben als Top Secret gelabelten Akten des Bundesumweltministeriums ohne wenn und aber doch vorgelegt werden.


----------



## Mescalero (28. September 2022)

Was hat das Außenministerium damit zu tun?

Ich verstehe wohl, dass hier eine grenzenlose Schweinerei im Gange ist. Den Bogen zur Baerbock verstehe ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Debilofant (28. September 2022)

@ Mescalero:
Die unsägliche Rolle der Frau Baerbock wird, so gut es bei dem nunmehr amtlichen Gemauer möglich ist, in dem zweiten von mir verlinkten t-online-Artikel recht unmissverständlich angedeutet und auch mit entprechendem Bild unterstrichen. Also, einfach mal den zweiten Artikel zur Geheimhaltung der Akten und die dazu offiziell durchgehend auch mit befürchteten "Auswirkungen auf internationale Beziehungen" begründete Ablehung einer Einsichtnahme selbst gegenüber Journalisten, die sich zusätzlich sogar auf die Pressefreiheit berufen können, lesen.

Im Übrigen hält die international doch sonst so großmäulig auftretende und ohne Sinn und Verstand jedem Mikro und jeder Kamera hinterherhechelnde Dame trotz noch so offensichtlicher und auch schon von der Presse mehrfach als völlig vergiftet thematisierten Verwerfungen im Verhältnis Deutschlands zu Polen über inzwischen fast 2 Monate einfach ihre Klappe. Das wäre ja generell bei ihr gar nicht mal verkehrt bzw. überaus wünschenswert, aber hier ist nun mal wirklich eine Baustelle, die historisch wie im aktuellen Zeitgeschehen dringend diplomatisch beackert werden muss(te). Von dieser Frau kam und kommt in Richtung Polen einfach überhaupt nichts, außer wohl die interne Mitwirkung an der anzunehmenderweise auch mit ihr abgestimmten Geheimhaltung der Akten.


----------



## schlotterschätt (28. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Was hat das Außenministerium damit zu tun?


Polen = Ausland = Baustelle für Außenministerin !


----------



## Mescalero (29. September 2022)

Debilofant 
Danke für die Erklärung, das leuchtet ein.


----------



## Debilofant (29. September 2022)

Erste (auf der Greenpeace-Homepage auch im Detail ausführlich nachlesbare bzw. als pdf-Download verfügbare) Ergebnisse wurden heute kurz nach Veröffentlichung des erwartungsgemäß dürftigen polnischen Berichts von dritter Seite (Greenpeace) veröffentlicht:









						Greenpeace macht Bergbauindustrie für Fischsterben in der Oder verantwortlich
					






					www.rbb24.de
				












						Fischsterben in der Oder: Greenpeace Analysen weisen auf Bergbauindustrie als Verursacher hin
					

Für das massenhafte Fischsterben in der Oder im August sind offenbar Salzeinleitungen der polnischen Bergbauindustrie verantwortlich. Das ist das Analyse-Ergebnis von Wasser- und Bodenproben, die vier Greenpeace Aktivist:innen Ende August zwischen dem brandenburgischen Schwedt und der...




					presseportal.greenpeace.de
				












						Ergebnisse der Untersuchungen zum Oder-Fischsterben
					

So schlecht geht es der Oder wirklich: Laboranalysen von Wasser-, Sediment- und Fischproben aus der Oder nach dem Fischsterben vom 26.07.- 13.08.2022




					www.greenpeace.de
				






			https://www.greenpeace.de/publikationen/20220929_greenpeace_factsheet_fischsterben_oder_analyse.pdf
		


Immerhin hat also ein unabhängiger Player wie Greenpeace - anerkennenswerterweise - (doch noch) den Hintern hochbekommen und vom immerhin 15.08.202 an bis Ende August von Schwedt stromaufwärts bis zum polnischen Dorf Olza (noch ein ganzes Stück südlich der Mündung des Gleiwitzer Kanals) 17 Wasser- und Sedimentproben genommen und analysiert. Tenor: zahlreiche massive bis massivste Belastungen mit Salzen und Schwermetallen im hoch toxischen bis zum höchst toxischen Bereich vor allem kurz unterhalb industrieller Anlagen bzw. vor allem verursacht durch die Bergbauindustrie.

Bei den Salzuntersuchungen wurden vor allem Chlorid, Sulfat als dominierende Anionen und Natrium als doninierendes Kation nachgewiesen. Die höchste Salzkonzentration wurde mit einer 40-fachen Erhöhung des für Süßwasser empfohlenen Wertes an einem Rückhaltebecken des Bergbaukonzerns KGHM in Gmina Polkowice (Woiwodschaft Niederschlesien) gemessen, weitere deutliche Erhöhungen bzw. Überschreitungen u.a. auch im Bereich Gliwice, also jener Stadt, die durch den Gleiwitzer Kanal mit der Oder verbunden ist.

Betont wurde auch, dass ein Nachweis des Algentoxins erstmals nicht nur in Fischkiemen, sondern auch im Fischfleisch bzw. Inneren eines untersuchten Fisches erbracht werden konnte.

Die Polen, die heute sozusagen die Flucht nach vorn angetreten haben und damit einen Tag früher als vereinbart ihren eigenen Bericht veröffentlicht haben, sehen nur die Algen als (natürliches) Problem und haben kein menschliches Fehlverhalten ausmachen können bzw. betont, dass alle Einleitungen sich im Bereich des Erlaubten bewegt hätten.






						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				









						Polnische Experten: Giftige Alge war Grund für Fischsterben in Oder
					

WARSCHAU (dpa-AFX) - Polnische Wissenschaftler haben in einem Bericht die These bestätigt, dass eine giftige Alge das Fischsterben in der Oder ausgelöst




					www.t-online.de


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2022)

Debilofant schrieb:


> Die Polen, die heute sozusagen die Flucht nach vorn angetreten haben und damit einen Tag früher als vereinbart ihren eigenen Bericht veröffentlicht haben, sehen nur die Algen als (natürliches) Problem und haben kein menschliches Fehlverhalten ausmachen können bzw. betont, dass alle Einleitungen sich im Bereich des Erlaubten bewegt hätten.



Sie wollen die Oder ja sicher auch weiterhin als Abwasserkanal benutzen.


----------



## steffen78 (30. September 2022)

Geeintes Europa.  Juhu. Super wenn da alle mitmachen beim Umweltschutz. Juhu das Deutschland die eine Oase der Umwelt ist. Mit Arroganz werden wir schon die (um)welt retten, weil wir machen alles besser und gehen voran. 

Wenn nicht alle Menschen zusammen Sinnvollen Umweltschutz betreiben ist das Sinnlos, sei denn wir denken das wir hier unser vollkommen eigenes Weltklima haben. Aber Placebo soll ja manchmal auch helfen.


----------



## ratzfatzab (30. September 2022)

Wieso? ist doch jetzt alles und endgültig geklärt:
Berliner Zeitung

alles Bio.


----------



## silverfish (30. September 2022)

Ganz toll sind die poln. Einweggebinde ohne Pfand. Findet man bisweilen mehr als Pilze. Dieses Europa der Politiker und Technokraten ist wenig vernunftbehaftet.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. September 2022)

Der Witz ist ja, das wir den Polen den Oder-Ausbau ja noch bezahlen, über die üppigen EU Subventionen.
Solange diese nicht gestrichen werden, geht auch alles weiter wie bisher!

Jürgen


----------



## Debilofant (30. September 2022)

Der Berg kreißte und kreißte und kreißte und gebar - wie seit Wochen befürchtet - eine Maus....

Heute kam dann also der deutsche Bericht, der in den Medien ganz überwiegend bzw. vor allem in der Einheitspresseversion der dpa windelweichgespült dargestellt wurde, weil man könnte es sich ja mit den lieben Nachbarn verscherzen.

Offizielle Darstellung des Umweltbundesamtes bzw. gleichlautend des Bundesumweltministeriums:








						Oder-Fischsterben: Eingeleitetes Salz führte zur Massenvermehrung giftiger Alge
					

Expertenbericht geht von menschengemachter Umweltkatastrophe aus




					www.umweltbundesamt.de
				




Vollständiger Bericht zum Download:


			https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/sites/default/files/medien/2546/dokumente/statusbericht_fischsterben_in_der_oder_220930.pdf
		


Wirklich kritische bzw. nicht vor Klartext zurückscheuende Beiträge sind leider die Ausnahme, aber halt besonders lesenswert:





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				












						Bericht: Polen mauert bei Aufklärung von Fischsterben in der Oder
					

Frankfurt/Oder (dts Nachrichtenagentur) – Im deutsch-polnischen Streit um die Aufarbeitung der Umweltkatastrophe, die zum Tod von Millionen Fischen in der Oder führte, verhärten sich die Fronten. Laut eines Berichts des „Spiegel“ blockierte die polnische Regierung die Arbeit in der binationalen...




					www.oldenburger-onlinezeitung.de
				




(leider Bezahlschranke): https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deut...-droht-a-6e79a61f-507c-4701-9742-f27837a0b784

Soweit fürs Erste, wenngleich es noch Einiges zu Ungereimtheiten bzw. interessanten Berichtdetails zu kommentieren gäbe, aber das rennt jetzt auch nicht weg, sprich ich werde dazu dann bei Gelegenheit auch noch mal was schreiben.


----------



## Debilofant (3. Oktober 2022)

Auf polnischer Seite nähert man sich - jenseits der behördlichen Verfahren bzw. unabhängig von der regierungsamtlich gesteuerten bzw. vielmehr bislang nach Kräften verhinderten "Aufklärung" - wohl der Benennung konkreter Verursacher aus dem Bereich des Gleiwitzer Kanals anhand auffälliger Ergebnisse von bis Mitte September 2022 im Gleiwitzer Kanal entnommenen Wasserproben.






In dem Video werden ab Minute 13:30 u.a. irrsinnig hohe Sulfat- und Phosphorwerte ausgewiesen und ab Minute 15:45 wohl eine dafür verantwortliche Grubenentwässerung gezeigt bzw. auch auf ebenfalls schon länger bzw. seit wohl April 2022 bekannte Abwasser- und Schadstoffeinträge eines von der polnischen Wasserbehörde (*Wody Polskie*) staatlich verwalteten Nebenflusses namens Klodnitz (Kłodnica) verwiesen.









						Brunatna ciecz w rzece Kłodnica. Czy to skażona substancja?
					

Od kwietnia tego roku w gliwickiej rzece Kłodnica cyklicznie pojawia się brunatna ciecz. Mieszkańcy niepokoją się, że jest to skażona substancja, która mogłaby zaszkodzić naturalnemu środowisku, czy też życiu i zdrowiu Gliwiczan.




					tvs.pl
				




Bislang wurde jedwede (Mit)Verantwortlichkeit behördlicherseits in der schon regierungsamtlich bekannten Weise bestritten, aber seit MItte August 2022 ist da wohl die Öffentlichkeit/Presse und Lokalpolitik hartnäckig dran:









						Zatrucie Odry zaczęło się od Kanału Gliwickiego? Władze samorządowe dementują, ruszyła kontrola poselska
					

W przestrzeni medialnej pojawiły się przypuszczenia, że do zatrucia Odry mogło dojść poprzez wody Kanału Gliwickiego. Władze powiatu dementują te doniesienia. Z kolei posłowie KO rozpoczęli kontrolę poselską w siedzibie Wód Polskich.       Kilka dni temu odbyło



					www.24gliwice.pl
				




Inzwischen ist man sich seit spätestens Ende September 2022 wohl relativ sicher, dass die Verursacher am Gleiwitzer Kanal sitzen bzw. dort seit März 2022 die Ursachenquelle(n) für alles Weitere zu finden ist/sind:









						Azot, chlorki, sód, potas, żelazo, siarczany i rtęć w wodach Kanału Gliwickiego i Kłodnicy. Czy to źródło katastrofy?
					

Przed zatruciem Odry w wodach Kanału Gliwickiego i rzeki Kłodnica - łączących się z Odrą - przez kilka miesięcy inspektorzy ochrony środowiska wykrywali przekraczanie norm czystości w zakładach spuszczających do nich ścieki. Znajdowali azot, chlorki, siarczany, sód i potas — wynika z ustaleń Onetu.




					wiadomosci.onet.pl
				












						Rządowy raport w sprawie Odry potwierdza ustalenia Onetu: śmierć rzeki przypłynęła Kanałem Gliwickim
					

Powołany przez rząd zespół ds. wyjaśnienia przyczyn zatrucia Odry, w swoich ustaleniach zatrzymał się w pół drogi: naukowcy orzekli, że za śmierć rzeki odpowiedzialne są trujące algi, nie zrobili jednak nic, by wyjaśnić, kto lub co mogło przyczynić się do wykwitu słonolubnych glonów w jej...




					wiadomosci.onet.pl
				




Da ist auch von Erdölflecken auf dem Wasser, riesigen Schaumteppichen, überschrittenen Grenzwerten und auch einer im August festgestellten 4fachen Erhöhung der Quecksilberkonzentration die Rede.

Bemerkenswert ist auch die Kritik, dass man sich ursprünglich bzw. bis zuletzt seitens der Behörden, ja sogar seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft geweigert hat, aus den seit März 2022 im Gleiwitzer Kanal zahlreich zunächst lokal gemeldeten Vorfällen/Fischsterben irgendwelche Zusammenhänge herzustellen bzw. die entsprechenden Verfahren zusammenzuführen, bis hin zur Entlassung eines dies wohl kritisierenden bzw. den fehlenden Aufklärungswillen der Regierung mit den Worten "Die Machthaber haben womöglich ein ernsthaftes Problem" kommentierenden Staatsanwalts Pawel Mucha:






						Wyborcza.pl
					






					wroclaw.wyborcza.pl
				




Wie bereits gleich zu Beginn zu befürchten stand, sind polnische Behörden und die Regierungsverantwortlichen also ganz offenbar Teil des Problems und zu dessen Lösung/Aufklärung denkbar ungeeignet.


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sie wollen die Oder ja sicher auch weiterhin als Abwasserkanal benutzen.



Und dann noch als Schifffahrtskanal ausbauen   und wie Taxidermist schrieb



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der Witz ist ja, das wir den Polen den Oder-Ausbau ja noch bezahlen, über die üppigen EU Subventionen.
> Solange diese nicht gestrichen werden, geht auch alles weiter wie bisher!



und soll keiner behaupten das die Subventionen nicht für den Ausbau genutzt werden, zwar nicht direkt aber auf Umwegen garantiert. Meine Meinung.



Debilofant schrieb:


> Wie bereits gleich zu Beginn zu befürchten stand, sind polnische Behörden und die Regierungsverantwortlichen also ganz offenbar Teil des Problems und zu dessen Lösung/Aufklärung denkbar ungeeignet.



also ist das nächste Fischsterben vorprogrammiert es wird wohl eine ganze Weile dauern (wenn Überhaupt) das dieser Sumpf trocken gelegt wird


Gruß Frank


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Oktober 2022)

Schreib' das Gewässer ab, gegen behördliche gedeckte Korruption (Polen) is kein Kraut gewachsen. 
Abhaken, bringt ja nix.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2022)

Arte Doku zur Oder:





Fazit; nächsten Sommer alles wie gehabt.
In der Doku, das Leibnitz Institut mit Ihrem gescheiterten Stör Projekt, aber dennoch voller Optimismus.
Und ein paar wackere Ökos, die im Gegensatz zu den polnischen Behörden wenigstens etwas tun.

Ein Kommentar zum Film:
Krok​vor 32 Minuten (bearbeitet)
Die Wasserbehörde soll die Rohre kontrollieren? Dafür ist doch keine Zeit, wenn man voll und ganz damit beschäftigt ist zu kontrollieren ob das Schmiergeld gezahlt wurde!

Jürgen


----------



## Ladi74 (27. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ganz toll sind die poln. Einweggebinde ohne Pfand. Findet man bisweilen mehr als Pilze. Dieses Europa der Politiker und Technokraten ist wenig vernunftbehaftet.


Auf den Bier-Dosen ist, mittlerweile, auch 2Zloty Pfand (ca 40 Cent). 
Schlimmer und ekliger finde ich die Flaschen, wo "Apfelsaft" drinn ist, aber Cola draufsteht.

Guck mal bissel weiter nach Westen. In Luxemburg ist Pfand ein Fremdwort!
Koll hatte sich nen ganzen Kofferraum, gefundener Bierpullen und -Dosen, der Brauerei "arschsteiner" vollgestapelt. 
Alle auf deutscher Seite aufgesammelt!
In D keine Rücknahme, weil pfandfrei.
Da hat er dumm geguckt und ne Stunde den Altglascontainer gefüttert.


----------



## ratzfatzab (29. Oktober 2022)

Und schon wieder wird die Oder als Müllkippe missbraucht:
Oder erneut stark verunreinigt


----------



## schlotterschätt (29. Oktober 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> Und schon wieder wird die Oder als Müllkippe missbraucht:


Wieso schon wieder ? Immernoch !!!
Es hat sich die ganze Zeit doch nichts verändert. Aus den theatralischen Versprechen die Verursacher zu bestrafen wurde nix, man hat gar keinen gefunden, ausser vielleicht der oder der oder eventuell auch der aber nachweisen kann (oder will) man da wohl nichts.
Aber hey, Wassertemperatur ist runter, mehr Wasser ist auch da, Fließgeschwindigkeit erhöht also weiter rin mit dem Zeug. 
Ick verfolge die Rumeierei die ganze Zeit und hab eigentlich keinen Bock mehr noch darüber zu schreiben.
Die doofen Deutschen winden sich wie die Zicke am Strick um nur nicht dem lieben Nachbarn, wegen der historischen Schuld die sie auf sich geladen haben, an's Bein zu pinkeln.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Oktober 2022)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Wieso schon wieder ? Immernoch !!!
> Es hat sich die ganze Zeit doch nichts verändert. Aus den theatralischen Versprechen die Verursacher zu bestrafen wurde nix, man hat gar keinen gefunden, ausser vielleicht der oder der oder eventuell auch der aber nachweisen kann (oder will) man da wohl nichts.
> Aber hey, Wassertemperatur ist runter, mehr Wasser ist auch da, Fließgeschwindigkeit erhöht also weiter rin mit dem Zeug.
> Ick verfolge die Rumeierei die ganze Zeit und hab eigentlich keinen Bock mehr noch darüber zu schreiben.
> Die doofen Deutschen winden sich wie die Zicke am Strick um nur nicht dem lieben Nachbarn, wegen der historischen Schuld die sie auf sich geladen haben, an's Bein zu pinkeln.



Polen hat doch von vorn herein gesagt, dass die Salzeinleitung fortgeführt wird, da sonst ihre Bergbauindustrie nicht funktioniert. Deutschland kann sich hier auf den Kopf stellen. Und weil Deutschland weiss, dass sie keine Chance haben, will hier keiner mehr drüber reden. Polen wird hier keinen Meter nachgeben.


----------



## Debilofant (7. November 2022)

Was habe ich mir hier in Sachen Gleiwitzer Kanal vor Wochen/Monaten den Mund fusselig geredet bzw. die Finger wund getippt - endlich scheint auch der investigative Journalismus in die Pötte gekommen zu sein bzw. ist jetzt namentlich das Frontal-Team des ZDF da dran und hat insgesamt wohl 22 bzw. 34 potenzielle Salzeinleiter aus dem Einzugsbereich des Gleiwitzer Kanals und weiter stromab entlang der polnischen Oder mit jeweils wasserbehördlicher Genehmigung identifiziert. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass sowohl diesen (Bergbau)Betrieben als auch den polnischen Behörden von nun an permanent auf die Finger geschaut wird bzw. den Polen da endlich Druck gemacht wird und vor allem die Genehmigungen überarbeitet/eingeschränkt werden!

Zugleich wird, was hier im Thread bzw. evtl. auch im Oder-Trööt auch schon vereinzelt angeklungen ist, mit dem Finger nicht nur auf die polnischen Missstände gezeigt, sondern auch auf den "Dreck" vor der eigenen Haustüre hingewiesen, Stichwort Salz- und Schadstoffbelastung der eigenen Flüsse wie etwa der Werra infolge Kalibergbau, bzw. sogar deutschlandweit. Besonders bemerkenswert finde ich, dass im ÖRR auch oder sogar vor allem den von der SPD und von den Grünen geführten Umweltministerien (Niedersachsen, Hessen und im Bund) ein de facto eigenes Totalversagen bzgl. Einhaltung der europäischen Wasserrahmenrichtlinie attestiert wird. Da wird noch einmal klarer, warum von Frau Lemke in Richtung Polen halt nichts kam und kommt, denn sie ist letztlich selber nicht besser, um andere belehren zu können...

Die Gesamtanzahl der im Sommer (allein) entlang der Oder (das landeinwärts verzweigte Gewässersystem des Oderbruchs wohl nicht eingerechnet) verendeten Fische wurde übrigens auf ca. *12-50 Millionen* Individuen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 geschätzt, womit dann die Oder wohl den größten Fischfriedhof Europas beherbergen dürfte.

Seit (inzwischen) gestern auf YouTube bzw. wohl auch in der Mediathek:


----------



## schlotterschätt (7. November 2022)

*Zitat*: "An der Werra erfolgt die Einleitung salzhaltiger Abwässer seit Jahrzehnten."
Hey, dann ist ja alles schick !  Vielleicht wird eines Tages, auf das Verschwinden der seltenen baltischen Goldsteinbeißer in der Oder, in der Werra der dann streng geschützte deutsche Binnen-Salzhering entdeckt.


----------



## silverfish (8. November 2022)

Hatte schon vor mehr als 15 Jahren Gelegeheit mit einem Werraanrainer über Flunderbesatz zu faselieren.
Er meinte ,seitdem er in der Werra schwimmen geht ist seine Schuppenflechte weg.


----------



## Ladi74 (8. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Hatte schon vor mehr als 15 Jahren Gelegeheit mit einem Werraanrainer über Flunderbesatz zu faselieren.
> Er meinte ,seitdem er in der Werra schwimmen geht ist seine Schuppenflechte weg.


Aber erst ab der hessischen Landesgrenze. ;-)
In Vacha, unter der alten Brücke hab ich vor paar Jahren richtige Toffel (evtl. Döbel?) schwimmen sehen.


----------



## Debilofant (12. Dezember 2022)

Es gab ja zuletzt schon Meldungen, dass die Salzmengen in der Oder schon wieder fast genauso hoch wie im Hochsommer sind. Ich habe gerade mal auf die Messdaten geschaut, die in der Tat seit knapp einem Monat konstant auf Höchstniveau bei knapp unter 2000 bzw. am oberen Rand der darstellbaren Messskala liegen. Vor ein paar Tagen haben die Werte dann jetzt sogar - wie im Hochsommer - die 2000er Marke und damit den im Diagramm überhaupt noch darstellbaren Kurvenbereich gesprengt, obwohl im Augenblick zumindest wieder ein wenig mehr Wasser drin ist (für die Jahreszeit aber auch deutlich zu wenig).






						Messstation Frankfurt/Oder, Oder
					

Gewässerbeschaffenheit Messstation Frankfurt/Oder, Oder. Aktuelle chemische und physikalische Messwerte.



					undine.bafg.de
				




Eine Algenblüte droht bei den momentanen Temperaturen natürlich nicht, aber als Dauerzustand ist das für den Fluss wohl nicht zu verkraften. Mir fehlen jetzt zwar Vergleichswerte aus den vergangenen Jahren, wie es da im Winter aussah bzw. ob die polnischen Salzeinleiter sich jetzt speziell erst seit diesem Winter so richtig ausmisten, um von dem Zeug vor dem nächsten Frühjahr/Sommer so viel wie möglich loszuwerden, aber ich befürchte, dass da schlicht weiter unkontrolliert und unkoordiniert alles seinen Gang geht wie gehabt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Dezember 2022)

Debilofant schrieb:


> Mir fehlen jetzt zwar Vergleichswerte aus den vergangenen Jahren, wie es da im Winter aussah bzw. ob die polnischen Salzeinleiter sich jetzt speziell erst seit diesem Winter so richtig ausmisten, um von dem Zeug vor dem nächsten Frühjahr/Sommer so viel wie möglich loszuwerden, aber ich befürchte, dass da schlicht weiter unkontrolliert und unkoordiniert alles seinen Gang geht wie gehabt.



Polen macht genau das, was dort seit dem Sommer gesagt wird: Priorisierung des Bergbaus vor dem Umweltschutz. Und die EU und Deutschland schauen zu, weil der Wirtschaft die Beziehungen zu Polen wichtiger sind als die Oder. In den Medien hält sich die Aufregung auch in Grenzen. Ich finde es super, dass hier mal transparent wird, wie die Spielregeln aussehen. Fazit: Die Oder hat als Angel- und Fischereigewässer unter den Rahmenbedingungen des Klimawandels keine Perspektive, solange der polnische Bergbau auf Hochtouren läuft.


----------



## vermesser (12. Dezember 2022)

Kurze Frage zur Einordnung: Was wäre der natürliche Wert der elektrischen Leitfähigkeit? Ich habe mal vergleichsweise bei Elbe und Havel nachgesehen, die liegen bei der elektrischen Leitfähigkeit bei um die 1000? Ist das der zu erwartende natürliche Wert?


----------



## schlotterschätt (12. Dezember 2022)

Die elektrische Leitfähigkeit wird nach Mikrosiemens pro Zentimeter gemessen. In Hohenwutzen liegt er im Moment bei 1575.
Als Vergleich : destilliertes Wasser 20, Regenwasser 30 und Trinkwasser durchschnittlich bei 300 bis 800 Mikrosiemens.
Wieviel Mikrosiemens pro Zentimeter nötig sind um erfolgreich Salzkartoffeln zu kochen weiss ick aber auch nicht. 
Jedenfalls waren die Werte im August weit über 2000 und teilweise nicht mehr messbar (da war einfach gewollt oder ungewollt 'ne Lücke im Messergebnis) soweit ick mich erinnern kann.


----------



## Debilofant (Gestern um 19:49)

Neues aus Absurdistan...









						Fischsterben in der Oder: In Polen erst gefeuert wegen Katastrophe – jetzt Job im Institut für Ursachenforschung
					

Die Aufarbeitung des Fischsterbens in der Oder bringt bisher quasi keine Effekte. Eine skandalöse Personalie in Polen ist dafür symptomatisch. Keine gute Figur macht da auch die polnische Umweltministerin.




					www.moz.de
				




Eines von zwei Bauernopfern, die nach Eintreffen des Fischsterbens in Deutschland vom polnischen Ministerpräsidenten kurzfristig aus ihren Posten gefeuert wurden, ist nun vom Bock zum Gärtner gemacht worden - nach seiner Entlassung bei Wody Polskie ist der Herr jetzt in jenem polnischen Institut für Umweltschutz untergekommen, welches für die Aufklärung der Ursachen für das Fischsterben in der Oder zuständig ist. Der selbe Mann hatte übrigens den Ehemann der polnischen Umweltministerin Moskwa ursprünglich bei Wody Polskie eingestellt, wo dieser dann wohl bis heute Vize-Präsi ist. Rein zufällig ist das Institut für Umweltschutz als neuer Arbeitgeber für den bei Wody Polskie geschassten Herren auch dem polnischen Umweltministerium mit Frau Moskwa an der Spitze unterstellt.

Das geht da echt völlig schmerzfrei zu, Vetternwirtschaft für Fortgeschrittene sozusagen.


----------

